# PAF Exercise High Mark - 2010



## MZUBAIR



Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## fatman17

Go PAF


----------



## mshoaib61

Waiting for the exercise to start, so we can show our capability and preparation to all enemies of Pakistan


----------



## S.U.R.B.

People please do make your cameras ready, we need a good footage of this event.
PAF rules.
If PAF is considering JF-17 i think A-5s won't be used then.
Upgraded mirages will surely be there to show their capabilities.
How much F-16 Block 52 we got in our inventory as yet?
I don't think any of MLUed F-16 returned....Have they?


----------



## Hyde

Masha'Allah i won't be able to sleep for many days thinking about "High Mark" and also we heard JF-17 will be participating so that is ok but if i am not wrong we haven't received any F-16s Block 52 as of yet? so is that mean we will be receiving couple of F-16s block 52 before the end of March? or another mistake by the author


----------



## Comet

Lovely. I would love to see PAF in action.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Time to shine the claws and teath ... its battle time


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

....suprise ATTCK


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

It is going to be the judgement day for the JF 17 pretty soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roby

What is it actually? PAF air power exercise or something?


----------



## ice_man

Roby said:


> What is it actually? PAF air power exercise or something?



no an exercise by ISI along with some terrorist elements training them to fly PAF fighters to take out DRDO 

on a serious note it is the largest military Exercise that the PAF carries out!

here is a link of the 2005 high-mark exercise 
http://pakistantimes.net/2005/09/03/top3.htm


----------



## mjnaushad

Its going to be awesome. Specially when the pics will come out.


----------



## Kompromat

Thunder is going to be put to test .... Good luck to our boy !


----------



## pakpower

Such a great news to share with all the Pakistani.


----------



## adnan1479

Photos please!!!


----------



## pakpower

adnan1479 said:


> Photos please!!!



Yaar abhi to start hi nahin hoen exercises to images kaisae aeen gee.


----------



## Windjammer

Chaloo yaar, here is a little taste of things to come,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mjnaushad

No matter how high the tech is. Gun chalaney ka apna hi maza hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mean_bird

*JF-17* thunder, SAAB 2000 *Erieye* AEW&C, *IL-78 IFR* tankers, and* MBDA Spada 2000* air defense system....this year's _Exercise High Mark_ is indeed going to be a "high mark" for PAF and the armed forces in general. 

Best of luck JF-17 and long live Pakistan Armed Forces!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mani2020

I wish someone will get video clip of that exercise when it starts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

mean_bird said:


> *JF-17* thunder, SAAB 2000 *Erieye* AEW&C, *IL-78 IFR* tankers, and* MBDA Spada 2000* air defense system....this year's _Exercise High Mark_ is indeed going to be a "high mark" for PAF and the armed forces in general.
> 
> Best of luck JF-17 and long live Pakistan Armed Forces!


So before we were testing one by one. Now we are going to see how good can they perform together. As refulers and AEW&C will be used too. A real war full fledge conventional war secenerio.


----------



## shanixee

india just conducted their excercise...infact that was an airshow or a show off...but very unimpressive airshow.....but my main concern in india is showing their power now Pakistan in up to a comprehensive air excercise after finishing 1 excercise....i wonder wat these countries are upto...i mean things might not be OK inside rather then seem to be from outside...india clearly named Pakistan if we see their news thatthis can happen in Pakistan too....


----------



## shanixee

or is it after seeing Pakistan airforce striking terorist camps in swat and attacking presicion guided missiles they fell in a complex and wanted to show their public that they can also do something like this but forgot that reality is diffrent then dreams


----------



## MZUBAIR

*Guys dont forget Army and Navy will also participate in it.

All PAF fleet (almost more then 400 Jets), will be on front line bases and will be participating in the exercise.

It would be the biggest ever exercise in the history of Pakistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

Last time PAF lost 2 Mirages in dogfight. Hope nothing like this happen this time.


And my cows in village. oooooo I am really worried about them. My village is very near to one of the forward basses. They get scared by Mirage roars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Seems that the PAF is really gearing up for this exercise as i have heard news that a detachment of F-7s has arrived at the Islamabad Airport.
In the past, this was only exercised during emergencies and hostilities.


----------



## Peregrine

Hi,
when will this exercise start? My brother lives right next to Sargodha air base may be he can get some snaps for me, i would really like to see Eyrie. may be if its stationed over there i can go visit my brother


----------



## All-Green

MZUBAIR said:


>



When did Fox Land become Fok Land?
Or is there some new devious name in use...

Eagerly awaiting this one, I sure am.

Go thunder Go...
(not to be confused with another similar slogan very popular with Mullah parties)


----------



## ameer219

Hmmm I can't stop but wonder, was it in retaliation for India's air exercise a few days ago?Or was this planned long time ago


----------



## MZUBAIR

ameer219 said:


> Hmmm I can't stop but wonder, was it in retaliation for India's air exercise a few days ago?Or was this planned long time ago



If I am not wrong It was planned in 09 but delayed.......but anyhow its coming on very right time right after IAF exercises


----------



## Windjammer

ameer219 said:


> Hmmm I can't stop but wonder, was it in retaliation for India's air exercise a few days ago?Or was this planned long time ago



PAF just concluded a seven month long exercise called Saffron Bandit , however High mark is different ball game and has been pending.


----------



## adnan1479

pakpower said:


> Yaar abhi to start hi nahin hoen exercises to images kaisae aeen gee.



he he he
Actually what i meant was that any of our generous contributors would post some photos soon - - as soon as it starts of course


----------



## razgriz19

saffron bandit
http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/1817/pafexercisesaffronbandi.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaXimMaRz

This one is on massive scale and much more detailed and realistic then HM-05

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Massive PAF exercises this month*

Pakistan Air Force will hold its biggest exercises in the third week of this month. The exercises will cover the entire country, from Skardu in the north to Arabian Sea in the south. Sources told Dawn on Friday that High Mark 2010 would be different from all previous exercises because it would also feature operations involving army and navy personnel. The recently inducted squadron of JF-17 Thunder aircraft and all other fighter jets will participate in the war games. The sources said all new inductions, including the Swedish Airborne Early Warning and Control planes and mid-air refueller aircraft, would take part in the High Mark-2010 which was expected to continue for about 45 days.

ASIAN DEFENCE: Massive PAF exercises this month

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

*Test Time for my Boy ... Wish you Good Luck !!!!
*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## sonicboom

Kayani briefed on PAF exercise High Mark 

Saturday, March 13, 2010

Islamabad 

Chief of the Army Staff General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani along with senior army officers visited the Air Headquarters on Friday, says a press release.

On the arrival, he was received by Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Rao Qamar Suleman. 

An elaborate briefing was given to the army chief and senior army officers on the operational aspects of the PAF exercise High Mark-2010, which would commence shortly and would cover the entire country from Skardu in the north to Arabian Sea in the south. 

The exercise will include joint operations with extensive participation from Pakistan army and Pakistan navy that would further enhance the integration and cooperation amongst the three services.

Kayani briefed on PAF exercise High Mark

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

^and just at the right time - i really like the 'integrated' approach which means that the PAF Doctrine written in the late 90s is being put to the test in this excercise. this excercise shd cost the defence budget to the tune of US$50-100m.


----------



## pkd

*PAF to launch Exercise High Mark next week*

PAF to launch Exercise High Mark next week

By Sajjad Malik

ISLAMABAD: The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) will launch its countrywide Exercise High Mark-2010, from next week to test its professional skills and capabilities.

Defence sources say that this kind of exercise is held after every five years and involves all aerial frontiers and bases from across the country, including the latest missile and firepower of the country.

The exercise would continue for 40 days and, for the first time, the JF-17 Thunder will also participate in the exercise, in addition to F-16s and other fighter planes, the sources said, adding that it would be entirely an internal activity and no foreign nation would be invited to participate in it.

It is the main peacetime activity and will cover the entire country from Skardu in the north to the Arabian Sea in the south.

The exercise would also involve the army and naval contingents to show an integrated approach to deal with any eventuality in the time of war.

It would include joint operations with extensive participation from the army and navy, which would further enhance cooperation amongst the three forces.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRA

Good to hear that. But we need PAF to grow not just in terms of professional excellence but in numbers too. In case of a very possible US-India joint attack under the excuse of defeating extremists or Taliban or jihadists or fundamentalists etc etc, we can't expect even the best of our jets and pilots to be able to maintain air superiority. We need atleast 150-200 new J-10s or similar 4th-5th generation aircraft to defend our skies better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

wahooo this baby on fireeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

Pakistans biggest joint military exercises High Mark 2010 commence next week
March 12, 2010

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Air Force (PAF) is organizing countrys biggest joint military exercises Exercise High Mark-2010 with Pak Army and Pak Navy. 

According to Spokesperson of PAF, Air Chief Marshal Rao Qamar Suleman briefed Army Chief General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani about these exercises. 

The Army Chief along with senior army officers visited the Air Headquarters in Islamabad on Friday. 

Exercise High Mark-2010 would cover the entire country from Skardu in the North till Arabian Sea in the South. 

According to sources of PAF , the Army Chief praised the organizing of exercises, saying it would not only further enhance the integration and cooperation amongst the three services but would also make three forces professionally prepared to meet any eventuality. 

The exercise will include joint operations with extensive participation from Pak Army and Pak Navy. 

The Air Chief while giving briefing to COAS said that PAF would test the capability of its force, new system of planes, fleets and missile system. 

According to sources, the military leadership has praised the process of training of armed forces despite the on-going war on terror and other issues related to the internal security. 

Sources said that these exercises would be started in three to four days.


----------



## air marshal

*PAF to launch Exercise High Mark 2010 next week*
March 12, 2010

ISLAMABAD: The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) will launch its countrywide Exercise High Mark-2010, from next week to test its professional skills and capabilities.

Defence sources say that this kind of exercise is held after every five years and involves all aerial frontiers and bases from across the country, including the latest missile and firepower of the country.

The exercise would continue for 40 days and, for the first time, the JF-17 Thunder will also participate in the exercise, in addition to F-16s and other fighter planes, the sources said, adding that it would be entirely an internal activity and no foreign nation would be invited to participate in it.

It is the main peacetime activity and will cover the entire country from Skardu in the north to the Arabian Sea in the south.

The exercise would also involve the army and naval contingents to show an integrated approach to deal with any eventuality in the time of war.

It would include joint operations with extensive participation from the army and navy, which would further enhance cooperation amongst the three forces.

- Daily Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

F-16 Vs JF-17 dog fight , What will be the kill ratio


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ice_man

air marshal said:


>



quaid & kiyani picture & reality can't tell!!! for a minute i thought that was kiyanis portrait in the background!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

bring on the FIRE......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sparklingway




----------



## karan.1970

Is Gen Kayani Chief of Armed Forces or only Army?


----------



## air marshal

Fighters just passes over Rawalpindi/Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

I have two F-7PGs about an hour ago 

& i can still hear them after every 10 mins or so


----------



## mjnaushad

karan.1970 said:


> Is Gen Kayani Chief of Armed Forces or only Army?


He is chief of Army Staff. Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee is leader of military who is currently Gen Tariq majid. 

I thinks thats how it is. I hope some TT will confirm it.


----------



## Windjammer

I heard news that a detachment of F-7s was also stationed at Chaklala air base next to Islamabad airport.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Well i am listening the fighter jets (F7-PGs) hovering over my home.It's good to listen and see from the roof top. 
I need a good smily for it(certainly not the crazy pilot).
It shows the count down has started & PAF is making a big roar before the strom.
Best of luck to Pakistan Air Force.


----------



## jalip

IS it possible for *Paf* to invite Chinese MKK and J11 next year to really test how effective they are against Chinese MKK and J11 that will give both Air forces a chance to judge their pilots and fighter jets 
help full for china because Taiwan have f16 and for pakistan as india have Russian fighters


----------



## mjnaushad

jalip said:


> IS it possible for *Paf* to invite Chinese MKK and J11 next year to really test how effective they are against Chinese MKK and J11 that will give both Air forces a chance to judge their pilots and fighter jets
> help full for china because Taiwan have f16 and for pakistan as india have Russian fighters


Possible as joint exercise.


----------



## Falconer

it would be joint exercise by all sister services possibly


----------



## Skywalker

jalip said:


> IS it possible for *Paf* to invite Chinese MKK and J11 next year to really test how effective they are against Chinese MKK and J11 that will give both Air forces a chance to judge their pilots and fighter jets
> help full for china because Taiwan have f16 and for pakistan as india have Russian fighters



You never know, they might have already done that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shanixee

something is going on in the heads of Generals....1st they did airforce excercise and after completing that they again announced a high level of air excercise and in the mean while Navy conculded its excersice and gave a strong msg to the indians....on the other hand India also showed their air power in Vayu shaktee....Indian foreign secutary of state also said yesterday that india will not wait f anything happen again similar to mumbai attack...maybe something is there and we dont know................maybe both nations are gearing up for something we cant see and will happen soon...


----------



## XYON

Following are the main tasks of this country-wide exercise.

1. To integrate the newly acquired assets (IL-76 Air Re-fueler, JF-17 and Erieye in the PAF revised ORB).

2. To train with the Army/ Navy on joint response and combined attacks.

3. To attain minimum response time in case of a so called 'surgical strike threat' from the east.

4. To use the newly acquired Erieye to detect across the border enemy assets (such as air bases) location, types and their potential numbers etc

5. To develop 24-hours 'in the air mission' techniques and to train pilots on 24-hour 'in the sky' patrolling and missions.

6. To see the performance of JF-17 in real time warfare against superior technology and to recommend future upgrades based on the results for the exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

air marshal said:


> YouTube - PAF to conduct massive Exercise High Mark 2010 - Pakistan Air Force


can someone tell me what is the name of bomb used at 00:28 to 00:30. The one with parachute.


----------



## TaimiKhan

mjnaushad said:


> can someone tell me what is the name of bomb used at 00:28 to 00:30. The one with parachute.



That is the anti runway Durrandal bomb, made has Hafr-2 i believe by AWC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

taimikhan said:


> That is the anti runway Durrandal bomb, made has Hafr-2 i believe by AWC.


Thanks....all i needed was a name

Hafr-1 and 2 (Pakistan) - Jane's Air-Launched Weapons


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.U.R.B.

The person on the right corner of this image.....somebody remember his name ,he was in the drama serial shahpar i guess.


----------



## Avatar

Is this in response to Vayu Shakti or was it already planned in advance ? 
Anyways, I hope they are not trying to send any messages via this demonstration. 

All the best to the JF-17s debut


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Avatar said:


> Is this in response to Vayu Shakti or was it already planned in advance ?
> Anyways, I hope they are not trying to send any messages via this demonstration.
> 
> All the best to the JF-17s debut



This was planned way back in 2003 i guess ....and then delayed to 2005 and now we got it in 2010. 
The probable reason for delay was the number of new inductions.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Avatar said:


> Is this in response to Vayu Shakti or was it already planned in advance ?
> Anyways, I hope they are not trying to send any messages via this demonstration.
> 
> All the best to the JF-17s debut



This exercise is held after every 5 years since 2005. So this is the second time its being held.


----------



## razgriz19

StealthQL-707PK said:


> *
> PAF to launch Exercise High Mark next week*
> 
> By Sajjad Malik
> 
> ISLAMABAD: *The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) will launch its countrywide Exercise High Mark-2010, from next week to test its professional skills and capabilities.*
> 
> Defence sources say that *this kind of exercise is held after every five years and involves all aerial frontiers and bases from across the country, including the latest missile and firepower of the country.*
> 
> *The exercise would continue for 40 days and, for the first time, the JF-17 Thunder will also participate in the exercise, in addition to F-16s and other fighter planes,** the sources said, adding that it would be entirely an internal activity and no foreign nation would be invited to participate in it.*
> 
> It is the main peacetime activity and *will cover the entire country from Skardu in the north to the Arabian Sea in the south.*
> 
> The exercise would also* involve the army and naval contingents to show an integrated approach to deal with any eventuality in the time of war.
> *
> It would include joint operations with extensive participation from the *army and navy, which would further enhance cooperation amongst the three forces.*
> 
> *JF-17 first exercise!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy
> "The exercise would also involve the army and naval contingents to show an integrated approach to deal with any eventuality in the time of war.
> It would include joint operations with extensive participation from the army and navy, which would further enhance cooperation amongst the three forces.
> 
> *F-22 *



the last pic is not f-22p...


----------



## Peregrine

Hi,
Yes you are right this frigate in the pic is Type 054 (Jiangkai-I Class) Missile Frigate. BTW this one looks cool

Image - SinoDefence.com


----------



## TOPGUN

Avatar said:


> Is this in response to Vayu Shakti or was it already planned in advance ?
> Anyways, I hope they are not trying to send any messages via this demonstration.
> 
> All the best to the JF-17s debut



Msg's are sent to each other all the time... no its excerise that is always been


----------



## Luftwaffe

Looking forward to Exercise High Mark 2010..

some of the offliners i talked to gave disappointing statements that we're unable to shoot down us drones and we're on our way for exercises.


----------



## TOPGUN

luftwaffe said:


> Looking forward to Exercise High Mark 2010..
> 
> some of the offliners i talked to gave disappointing statements that we're unable to shoot down us drones and we're on our way for exercises.



It's not that we were unable to shoot down any drones or anything else in our airspace but we didn't choose to as the gov didn't allow it too .. there was even article where the chief of PAF asked the gov but was given a no in response. and hence, in secret closed doors offcourse.


----------



## razgriz19

Peregrine said:


> Hi,
> Yes you are right this frigate in the pic is Type 054 (Jiangkai-I Class) Missile Frigate. BTW this one looks cool
> 
> Image - SinoDefence.com



PN might buy these, maybe a newer version! type 054a!

sorry for being offtopic...


----------



## MZUBAIR




----------



## MZUBAIR

F-16 Block 52
JF-17
Mirage ROSE
F-7 PG
Saab 2000
IL-78
Air Defence Systems

*Not only that, first time Pak Army and Navy will also participate in the exercise*


----------



## TOPGUN

Can't wait to see this action watching the boys at work bring it on


----------



## TOPGUN

MZUBAIR said:


> F-16 Block 52
> JF-17
> Mirage ROSE
> F-7 PG
> Saab 2000
> IL-78
> Air Defence Systems
> 
> *Not only that, first time Pak Army and Navy will also participate in the exercise*



Block 52's? you sure bahi??


----------



## mjnaushad

MZUBAIR said:


> F-16 Block 52
> JF-17
> Mirage ROSE
> F-7 PG
> Saab 2000
> IL-78
> Air Defence Systems
> 
> *Not only that, first time Pak Army and Navy will also participate in the exercise*


how many block 52 we have right now in Pakistan?


----------



## zagahaga

uhh no block 52 and no mlu aswell


----------



## ajpirzada

no block 52 guys. we dont have any in our possession as of now


----------



## S.U.R.B.

"*let's turn and burn*"






Go baby go


----------



## mughaljee

Brothers, 
what is behind the story


----------



## Muhammad Ahsan Rasheed

High Mark is the time to prove our capability.
Whole PAF was in action for the last few months 
the time is back to prove our capacity to crush our enemy.
May Allah give us honor and victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maverick1977

I will love to see JF17 with SD10 and MLU joining in for training. I thought i read somewhere that 3 MLUs are already in Pakistan after upgrades in Texas USA.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

The air chief launched the High mark 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

razgriz19 said:


> PN might buy these, maybe a newer version! type 054a!
> 
> sorry for being offtopic...



yup according to sources PN is intrested in them and may buy 4-6 of them in near future once f-22 induction gets completed,these are bigger then f-22's


----------



## air marshal

*PAF starts High Mark-2010 excercise * 

ISLAMABAD, March 15 (APP):- Pakistan Air Force (PAF) on Monday launched country-wide Exercise High Mark-2010 when Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Rao Qamar Suleman, disseminated the Air Tasking Orders (ATO) to all PAF Units.

The area of exercise would cover the entire country from Skardu in the North till Arabian Sea in the South. The exercise will include joint operations with extensive participation from Pakistan Army and Pakistan Navy that would further enhance joint operations, integration and cooperation amongst the three services.

High Mark-2010 is aimed at conducting operations in near-realistic tactical environment while integrating new inductions and providing role-oriented training to combat and support elements of PAF. The exercise is designed to achieve stipulated objectives with special emphasis on exposing PAF combat crew to simulated air battles based on contemporary concepts. 

All the Main Operating Bases and Forward Operating Bases are participating in the exercise.

New inductions like JF-17 Thunder aircraft and force multipliers like Saab-2000 Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) aircraft and Air-to-Air Refueller aircraft are participating in the exercise for the first time. 

Exercise High Mark is PAFs biggest operational event that is being conducted after a pause of five years. The ever changing geo-political environment in the region demands change in the employment concepts and doctrinal changes in the application of air power with emphasis on joint operations. 

The Exercise would provide PAF an opportunity to validate the concepts that are vital in the overall defence of the country.


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

*PAF launches High Mark-2010 to enhance operations*
Staff Report 

ISLAMABAD: The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) on Monday launched its countrywide exercise High Mark-2010 to enhance its multilevel operational capacity to conduct operations in varying conditions. 

A PAF statement said, High Mark-2010 is aimed at conducting operations in near-realistic tactical environment while integrating new inductions and providing role-oriented training to combat and support elements of the PAF.

It said Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Rao Qamar Suleman has disseminated the Air Tasking Orders (ATO) to all PAF units to give a green signal for the start of the exercise. The exercise would be held over the entire area of the country from Skardu to the Arabian Sea and it would include joint operations with the Pakistan Army and the Pakistan Navy to further enhance joint operations, integration and cooperation amongst armed forces. 

The exercise is designed to achieve stipulated objectives with special emphasis on exposing PAF combat crew to simulated air battles based on contemporary concepts. New inductions such as the JF-17 Thunder aircraft and force multipliers such as Saab-2000 Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) aircraft and Air-to-Air Refueller aircraft would be available during the exercise. This exercise would be PAFs biggest operational event in five years. 

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL




----------



## masijames

what about SD-10 do pakistan air force using this missile in the exercises


----------



## TaimiKhan

masijames said:


> what about SD-10 do pakistan air force using this missile in the exercises



Well its induction so far is disputed and not confirmed. So may be they are not used in the exercises, plus no idea on what it will have to be tested.


----------



## fatman17

taimikhan said:


> Well its induction so far is disputed and not confirmed. So may be they are not used in the exercises, plus no idea on what it will have to be tested.



apparantly the grifo-7 can handle the SD-10 if fitted in the mirages and the JF-17s


----------



## TaimiKhan

fatman17 said:


> apparantly the grifo-7 can handle the SD-10 if fitted in the mirages and the JF-17s



I meant the target to fire at, as i don't believe we have big target drone to fire at, the smaller ones am not aware if can be tracked by the launching aircraft.


----------



## mjnaushad

One question.

Is this excercise bigger than 'zarb-e-Momin" held at 1989 i guess?


----------



## TaimiKhan

mjnaushad said:


> One question.
> 
> Is this excercise bigger than 'zarb-e-Momin" held at 1989 i guess?



This is a PAF related exercise. Zarb e Momin was Army PAF combined and on a very large scale and ground troops were involved too. 

This is PAF biggest exercise, in which coordination thing with ground troops and navy would be tested. 

There would be no ground maneuvers by PA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falconer

__


----------



## Falconer

Last period will be jointly conducted by all three forces as i haved heard in news.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Sir i think you have pasted an Image in the first post ,i can't see it?


----------



## sparklingway



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falconer

Guys

I hope this exercise will improve the capabilities of PAF.paf shaheens will show the nation that they are here to defend the aerial territories of pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falconer

S.U.R.B

i m collecting pics of this exercise and will upload it after end of exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*Air Chief witnesses progress on exercise High Mark 2010*
March 16, 2010

ISLAMABAD: Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Rao Qamar Suleman visited two Forward Operating Bases of PAF, to witness the progress of on-going Exercise High Mark-2010. The Exercise is in full swing and the entire Air Force is engaged in operations in near realistic training environment. 

The CAS saw airmen engaged in the exercise while addressing at one of the Forward Operating Bases, the Air Chief said that Exercise High Mark 2010 is not aimed against any country and that the mission of PAF is to ensure peace, with honor. History teaches us that peace cannot be maintained from a position of weakness. Air Chief further said that Exercise is aimed at demonstrating PAFs capabilities and resolve with honor in the region. 

Earlier in the day for the first time JF-17 Thunder aircraft were put through their paces in the stringent air environment that has been orchestrated to ensure realism in the exercise. The recently induced JF-17 Thunder would be put to test by undertaking entire spectrum of air operations during High Mark, 2010.

- Associated Press of Pakistan


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal




----------



## iioal malik

Best of luck n god bless PAF PA PN but haven't seen any action pics yet waitting eagerly to watch plz share as soon as u can


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAFAce

On a lighter note, I think Gen. K will need to get the hair-transplant guy's number from Nawaz Sharif. If he gets an extension, he'll definitely be needing one. The grass on that pitch definitely needs some curating.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MZUBAIR

TOPGUN said:


> Block 52's? you sure bahi??



Yes bhai........we already have few of Block 52's,


----------



## MZUBAIR

mjnaushad said:


> how many block 52 we have right now in Pakistan?



Yes bhai........we already have few of Block 52's,


----------



## MZUBAIR

zagahaga said:


> uhh no block 52 and no mlu aswell



Yes bhai........we already have few of Block 52's,


----------



## Creder

PAFAce said:


> On a lighter note, I think Gen. K will need to get the hair-transplant guy's number from Nawaz Sharif. If he gets an extension, he'll definitely be needing one. The grass on that pitch definitely needs some curating.



I was thinking that the air chief needs to hit the gym and some protein shakes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sparklingway

PAFAce said:


> On a lighter note, I think Gen. K will need to get the hair-transplant guy's number from Nawaz Sharif. If he gets an extension, he'll definitely be needing one. The grass on that pitch definitely needs some curating.








Didn't want to post a a video of Rana Naveed talking funny about his hair transplant in this thread thread but forum forces youtube link to embed video.


----------



## owais.usmani

MZUBAIR said:


> Yes bhai........we already have few of Block 52's,



Wrong....we don't. They are still being tested at Lockheed Martin's Fort Worth base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## subanday

Tiger Awan said:


> Last time PAF lost 2 Mirages in dogfight. Hope nothing like this happen this time.
> 
> 
> And my cows in village. oooooo I am really worried about them. My village is very near to one of the forward basses. They get scared by Mirage roars.



Give the cows some mighty good ear plugs Tiger , heheheeee, Mirages do ROAR


----------



## subanday

PAFAce said:


> On a lighter note, I think Gen. K will need to get the hair-transplant guy's number from Nawaz Sharif. If he gets an extension, he'll definitely be needing one. The grass on that pitch definitely needs some curating.



(lightly) I thought that the pilots usually go bald early, but Rao sahib has full set, Kayani Sahab bhi aik dafa F-16 mein fly ker chukay hain, shayad asraat baqee hain ....


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ice_man

BOYS i got this from an INDIAN source can't name it but found it hilarious thought i would quote it for all to read & have a laugh:
*
Rohit, HIGH-MARK could be cover to mobilise before a terrorist strike on India.
Egyptians did this in 1973. They mobilised under pretext of exercises and attacked Israel. In this case the TSP might be planning a terrorist attack and are mobilising. They normally cant afford to exercise even a week. Who is paying for the POL? US? 45days is to long for their economy to sustain! we should be prepared for something big! their DGMI has recently got an extension too!*


mods please a HUMBLE REQUEST just had to share it with friends here! found it hilarious the fact that high-mark is being taken as a preparation for war!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

ice_man said:


> BOYS i got this from an INDIAN source can't name it but found it hilarious thought i would quote it for all to read & have a laugh:
> *
> Rohit, HIGH-MARK could be cover to mobilise before a terrorist strike on India.
> Egyptians did this in 1973. They mobilised under pretext of exercises and attacked Israel. In this case the TSP might be planning a terrorist attack and are mobilising. They normally cant afford to exercise even a week. Who is paying for the POL? US? 45days is to long for their economy to sustain! we should be prepared for something big! their DGMI has recently got an extension too!*
> 
> mods please a HUMBLE REQUEST just had to share it with friends here! found it hilarious the fact that high-mark is being taken as a preparation for war!






Extreme Pakistanphopia at its best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mani2020

ice_man said:


> BOYS i got this from an INDIAN source can't name it but found it hilarious thought i would quote it for all to read & have a laugh:
> *
> Rohit, HIGH-MARK could be cover to mobilise before a terrorist strike on India.
> Egyptians did this in 1973. They mobilised under pretext of exercises and attacked Israel. In this case the TSP might be planning a terrorist attack and are mobilising. They normally cant afford to exercise even a week. Who is paying for the POL? US? 45days is to long for their economy to sustain! we should be prepared for something big! their DGMI has recently got an extension too!*
> 
> 
> mods please a HUMBLE REQUEST just had to share it with friends here! found it hilarious the fact that high-mark is being taken as a preparation for war!



lol dun worry about them they are just nuts this is not the first tym neither it b the last tym for them to post such bogus things

Believe me if we will by rikshaws from China even then they will say that these are fitted with secret missiles and will b use by the terrorists to attack india 

then u will soon hear statement lyk these from their media

"*Pakistan ka jangi junoon abhi utara nahi usney kardi ha nai High Mark exercise shoro,Kia Pakistan kar raha ha 1 naye yudh ki tayari? Kaun ho skata Pakistan ka agla nishana? Kia Pakistan in Parmanou hathyaroun se bharat pe dhawa bol day ga? chaltay hain bharat warma k pas hahaha *

how they sleep at nyt?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Windjammer

ice_man said:


> BOYS i got this from an INDIAN source can't name it but found it hilarious thought i would quote it for all to read & have a laugh:
> *
> Rohit, HIGH-MARK could be cover to mobilise before a terrorist strike on India.
> Egyptians did this in 1973. They mobilised under pretext of exercises and attacked Israel. In this case the TSP might be planning a terrorist attack and are mobilising. They normally cant afford to exercise even a week. Who is paying for the POL? US? 45days is to long for their economy to sustain! we should be prepared for something big! their DGMI has recently got an extension too!*
> 
> 
> 
> mods please a HUMBLE REQUEST just had to share it with friends here! found it hilarious the fact that high-mark is being taken as a preparation for war!




It must be all the more worry some for them after the latest missile failure. Talk about obsession.


----------



## ajpirzada

lolzzzz........... for those who dont know. TSP stands for Terrorist State of Pakistan. i guess the source is Bharat rakshat forum

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ice_man

Mani2020 said:


> "*Pakistan ka jangi junoon abhi utara nahi usney kardi ha nai High Mark exercise shoro,Kia Pakistan kar raha ha 1 naye yudh ki tayari? Kaun ho skata Pakistan ka agla nishana? Kia Pakistan in Parmanou hathyaroun se bharat pe dhawa bol day ga? chaltay hain bharat warma k pas hahaha *



 amazing!!!!! seriously mani i am impressed! by the way i guess no one picked up the "extension of DGMI i think they are referring to Mr.SHUJA PASHA!!

*
ok enough let's get back to HIGH MARK THE REAL EXERCISE BEFORE THIS THREAD DISINTEGRATES!! *

so does anyone have any pics of high mark yet??? any reports anything???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

ice_man said:


> BOYS i got this from an INDIAN source can't name it but found it hilarious thought i would quote it for all to read & have a laugh:
> *
> Rohit, HIGH-MARK could be cover to mobilise before a terrorist strike on India.
> Egyptians did this in 1973. They mobilised under pretext of exercises and attacked Israel. In this case the TSP might be planning a terrorist attack and are mobilising. They normally cant afford to exercise even a week. Who is paying for the POL? US? 45days is to long for their economy to sustain! we should be prepared for something big! their DGMI has recently got an extension too!*
> 
> 
> mods please a HUMBLE REQUEST just had to share it with friends here! found it hilarious the fact that high-mark is being taken as a preparation for war!



I look it on other way. indian gov media and howcks make us in there mind as a divils.insulting the enemy some one should learn from india.yes we are enemy we have conflicts we have disputes we fight each other many times but there is one thing RESPECT AND ACCEPT FACTS its unavalable in india.we have even no money for eat as this guy think who feed these news to them? media gov and civil socity.we can kill our enemy as a brave man we can face him on any were in world we can again and again fight with india but we can't start insulting in every each news and every each action every develpment of our enemy.

remember my indian friends we can't insult you underaustimate you because we are pakistani ITS DIFRENT BETWEEN YOU AND US.

your start of talk abut us starting from an abuse and insult becuase you have blood of bharat mata.sorry to say truth

GOD BLESS PAKISTAN AND WE WILL MAKE 1000000000000000000 EXERSIZES LIKE THIS IN FUTURE.


----------



## Stealth

Any HIGH MARK pictures available ?? F16 ??? AWACS ??? Refuelling ???


----------



## Imran Khan

Stealth said:


> Any HIGH MARK pictures available ?? F16 ??? AWACS ??? Refuelling ???



i got only these two from APP F-7s images yaar until now nothing sir fatman can provide much more if he like.


----------



## Mani2020

Imran Khan said:


> I look it on other way. indian gov media and howcks make us in there mind as a divils.insulting the enemy some one should learn from india.yes we are enemy we have conflicts we have disputes we fight each other many times but there is one thing RESPECT AND ACCEPT FACTS its unavalable in india.we have even no money for eat as this guy think who feed these news to them? media gov and civil socity.we can kill our enemy as a brave man we can face him on any were in world we can again and again fight with india but we can't start insulting in every each news and every each action every develpment of our enemy.
> 
> remember my indian friends we can't insult you underaustimate you because we are pakistani ITS DIFRENT BETWEEN YOU AND US.
> 
> your start of talk abut us starting from an abuse and insult becuase you have blood of bharat mata.sorry to say truth
> 
> GOD BLESS PAKISTAN AND WE WILL MAKE 1000000000000000000 EXERSIZES LIKE THIS IN FUTURE.




buddy these people are very sharp ,they play with people minds ,if they will not made statement lyk these and not create Pakistanophobia then how would they justify their huge defence spending to the people of their nation who are dying with hunger


----------



## fatman17

*PAF&#8217;s &#8216;Exercise High Mark 2010&#8217;*

By S.m. Hali

Published: March 17, 2010 

The PAF&#8217;s five yearly &#8216;Exercise High Mark 2010&#8217; has commenced to test its professional skills, capabilities and combat readiness. The countrywide exercise, which will last for nearly 60 days, will also be dovetailed with the Pakistan army&#8217;s exercise named Azm-e-Nau III and Naval operations to make it a tri-service test of mettle under realistic conditions. PAF is a support arm for the other two services, in addition to defending the aerial frontiers of Pakistan. The military exercises are organised as paper war games that may entail heavy expenses but provide authentic lessons, thus they are dispersed over a few years. &#8216;High Mark 2010&#8217; comes in the backdrop of a clear threat to Pakistan, both externally and internally.

Undoubtedly, the regional environment is fraught with multiple threats. Although the Pakistani armed forces have been engaged in a war against terror for the last eight years, the counterinsurgency operations gained momentum in the last two years. Combined with the threat from extremists, our eastern neighbour has evolved a Pakistan specific new war doctrine named &#8216;Cold Start&#8217;, which it is in the process of testing and adapting for all the three services. The threat has compounded in the post-Mumbai attacks scenario, where Indian hawks have been propounding the conduct of surgical strikes against selected targets within Pakistan. Hence, Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear assets have been under a threat from external forces, who would like to deprive the country of its strategic weapon under one pretext or the other. 

Simultaneously, terror organisations are keen to steal or hijack a nuke or two from Pakistan&#8217;s arsenal and destabilise the world by posing a nuclear threat. Whereas Pakistan&#8217;s Nuclear Command Authority&#8217;s efficacy and effectiveness is beyond the shadow of doubt, and its nuclear assets have been stored, deployed and dispersed in a manner where the most sophisticated countries have not been able to get even an inkling of their location, what to talk of any rag-tag militia. Yet, cognisance must be taken of the various war games conducted by the west and India in an effort to neutralise Pakistan&#8217;s nukes.


the nation

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hassan1

PAF IL-78
http://img714.imageshack.us/i/a11hq.jpg/
http://img43.imageshack.us/i/a21kj.jpg/
http://img96.imageshack.us/i/a31hj.jpg/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mjnaushad

ice_man said:


> BOYS i got this from an INDIAN source can't name it but found it hilarious thought i would quote it for all to read & have a laugh:
> *
> Rohit, HIGH-MARK could be cover to mobilise before a terrorist strike on India.
> Egyptians did this in 1973. They mobilised under pretext of exercises and attacked Israel. In this case the TSP might be planning a terrorist attack and are mobilising. They normally cant afford to exercise even a week. Who is paying for the POL? US? 45days is to long for their economy to sustain! we should be prepared for something big! their DGMI has recently got an extension too!*
> 
> 
> mods please a HUMBLE REQUEST just had to share it with friends here! found it hilarious the fact that high-mark is being taken as a preparation for war!


HAHAHA..........Just few old F7 flying and they are this much worried. The total number of JF 17 is no more than 10.

We all know the source ...Dont worry. let them enjoy. 

Also i was reading one of the folks giving advise to govt to pollute all the water of indus so that we die instantly.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

For all topgun movie lovers....
Must see

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mani2020

mjnaushad said:


> HAHAHA..........Just few old F7 flying and they are this much worried. The total number of JF 17 is no more than 10.
> 
> We all know the source ...Dont worry. let them enjoy.
> 
> Also i was reading one of the folks giving advise to govt to pollute all the water of indus so that we die instantly.



lol they themself are the best and most dangerous pollutants in the world so better to start throwing them in the indus to pollute its water haha lol


----------



## Mani2020

hassan1 said:


> PAF IL-78
> 
> http://img96.imageshack.us/i/a31hj.jpg/




in this image it looks lyk to me that the color scheme of il-78 is greyish while that of PAF is not greyish


----------



## S.U.R.B.

What's role of F7-PG airfighter in the defense of the capital?
Are they exercising just like this




One party mimicing bandits and the others going to intercept and defend.
There were some AWACS pics in Islamabad by Stealth today on some thread,so can the F7-pg get data linked with AWACS as well?


----------



## Saima Rajput

why cant civilians see these exercises???? is there any possibility to watch the exercise in karachi???


----------



## HAIDER

You won't see much sorties day time, most sorties are carried at night and away from city, close to Indian border, Kashmir area and close to Pak-Afghan border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## junaid_mt

today when i am came from isb, i have seen three f7 landing on motorway near kala shah kako at 6:40pm they closed aprox 4km of motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

They are using motorway for short takeoff and landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arsalan shafique

reallY????


----------



## fatman17

arsalan shafique said:


> reallY????



yes they do - whether they are going to practice in high-mark xx10, i am not aware!


----------



## Mani2020

Now the signs are starting to appear in lahore also ...two aircrafts passed at ~1:14 pm today ...only got to see one of them which was i thnk f-7 and seemed to me to have broken the sound barrier ,had a blasting sound lol


----------



## Tomahawk

Just now a PAF F-16 zoomed passed above my house; well it was a treat to watch .


----------



## MZUBAIR

I heard a fighter jet roar ....I am in GCU lahore.....missed to see...it was so quick


----------



## Mani2020

MZUBAIR said:


> I heard a fighter jet roar ....I am in GCU lahore.....missed to see...it was so quick



they were two of them i was at home and rushed to see them missed the first one but saw the second one ,it seemed to b f-7 broke the sound barrier lol it was realy horror sound it made wohoooo


----------



## Sapper

Actually there were 4 F7PGs, with two fuel and one missile pylons filled. I clearly saw 3 of them land as i live very close to airstrip, but i missed the landing of the first one.

Last year, during escalation, i regularly used to see 3~4 similar fighter with either 2 and sometimes 3 missiles on pylons.

Regards,
Sapper


----------



## Creder

i officially hate all of you who live near airstrips and get to see all this while im stuck here


----------



## Mani2020

Creder said:


> i officially hate all of you who live near airstrips and get to see all this while im stuck here



where? btw lol dun b jealous ...u can too buy house near airstrip any city u like


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

high marks fuel time...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wild peace

HI Guys

Today I am in Peshawar because of my Company bid in NIM(national Institute of Management). I saw two A5's flown over this area 400 t0 500 feet above the ground here I miss my camera then the feelings are same when I passed through FC HQ. then when I was near Sawabi on the motorway 2 mirages passes with roar, very clear seen this was, when I reached Islamabad near F10 I again fascinated with the scenario of 1 f7 ....but unfortunately i have no camera...My bad.....


----------



## Tomahawk

*A formation of JF-17s during High Mark 2010.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## umair86

Yeah 4 F-7PGs buzzed over Lahore at around 1245HRS they were damn fast and made a lot of noise. High mark is in Lahore. They are probably based at Lahore to practice CAP mission from Lahore against IAF surgical strike theory. Same was last year after Mumbai attacks. F-7s were all over Lahore fully armed.


----------



## Mani2020

wild peace said:


> HI Guys
> 
> Today I am in Peshawar because of my Company bid in NIM(national Institute of Management). I saw two A5's flown over this area 400 t0 500 feet above the ground here I miss my camera then the feelings are same when I passed through FC HQ. then when I was near Sawabi on the motorway 2 mirages passes with roar, very clear seen this was, when I reached Islamabad near F10 I again fascinated with the scenario of 1 f7 ....but unfortunately i have no camera...My bad.....



the *moral* of the stroy is must go with camera everytym u go on such trips , 
btw no one has seen jf-17 yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arsalan shafique

fatman17 said:


> yes they do - whether they are going to practice in high-mark xx10, i am not aware!



i heard some where that the basic purpose of the motor way from iSlAMABAD To LAhOrE is to use it against INdIA In WaRtime as a runway.........dont know whether its true or not....& it was the reason that engineering core of PAKisTAn Army help in making this motorway!!!

& according to some reports the same plane was for Karachi to LAhore but due to lack of funds...the projects r pending!!!


----------



## umair86

Just saw 3 F-7PGs dogfight over Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arsalan shafique

i live in KARACHi malir CANTT area but i m not able to see a single fighter....crossing by!
but saw the large moment of army troops moving out of the cAntt 2 or 3 days before this exercise!!!


----------



## umair86

2 flying in close formation while 3rd one was trialling and made a loop to get behind the 2 and after 2 circles they went towards North West.


----------



## arsalan shafique

any army or naval news in this exercise?????


----------



## arsalan shafique

any army or navy news in this exercise?????


----------



## S.U.R.B.

danger-zone said:


> high marks fuel time...



Well one thing for sure The Refueling process i think is a pretty difficult stuff to master.
Atleast it looks difficult for people like me who don't have any knowledge how it's coordinated.
One of the reason could be because i have failed thrice to refuel my SU-33 in the game *LOCK ON* when i used to play it

PAF must be carrying out a number of such scenarios in HIGH MARK.

Isn't the number of IL-78 PAF getting is on a low side......i mean what if in the case of war ,enemy jets bring couple of them down ,because as far as i know these refuelers won't be enjoying the company of escorts as the AWACS have.
Hope we get more images and videos of the refueling process of PAF jets. (so that i can learn the skill and apply to LOCK ON whenever i get the chance to play again)


----------



## S.U.R.B.



Reactions: Like Like:
33


----------



## Imran Khan

*the pic we waiting from last 2 years great great great.*


----------



## Pak123

brother an awesome pic u just have posted !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AVIAN

What kind of objective is PAF supposed to achieve through this air exercise? since conducting an air exercise oriented to suit battle fight against India is out of currency now, because Pakistan is facing civil crisis of terror attacks in various forms and hence my question.


----------



## Imran Khan

AVIAN said:


> What kind of objective is PAF supposed to achieve through this air exercise? since conducting an air exercise oriented to suit battle fight against India is out of currency now, because Pakistan is facing civil crisis of terror attacks in various forms and hence my question.



your job is done here page back to BR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

> i live in KARACHi malir CANTT area but i m not able to see a single fighter....crossing by!
> but saw the large moment of army troops moving out of the cAntt 2 or 3 days before this exercise!!!



i live in the same vicinity and every day i see 1l 76 midas landing at the airport .. dont have any flag on their tales..plus sometimes a P3 C orion also flys over malir cantt ..


----------



## Imran Khan

S.U.R.B. said:


>



what the hell wrong with this IL-78 why not they paint dark green pakistani flag and PAF logo .its making no sence white flag with white logo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.U.R.B.

AVIAN said:


> What kind of objective is PAF supposed to achieve through this air exercise? since conducting an air exercise oriented to suit battle fight against India is out of currency now, because Pakistan is facing civil crisis of terror attacks in various forms and hence my question.



Why should we land our jets when we can refuel them in air ........So that the terrorists never get the time to escape.
We must atleast test the performance of every platform we induct.


> what the hell wrong with this IL-78 why not they paint dark green pakistani flag and PAF logo .its making no sence white flag with white logo


Valid point , i'm concerned about this fact as well.But again it shows how much busy these IL-78 are in HIGH MARK, Just like the medical ambulance with a motto of now or never.Let them remain busy & do their job.Will paint the Flag  after High mark.


----------



## Windjammer

AVIAN said:


> What kind of objective is PAF supposed to achieve through this air exercise? since conducting an air exercise oriented to suit battle fight against India is out of currency now, because Pakistan is facing civil crisis of terror attacks in various forms and hence my question.



So let me get this right, your country is spending Billions to fight the Naxalites, Kashmiri Freedom Fighters and a dozen other insurgencies. ??

Or haven't you heard how your country is making a song and dance about the 18 F-16s.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mjnaushad

Imran Khan said:


> what the hell wrong with this IL-78 why not they paint dark green pakistani flag and PAF logo .its making no sence white flag with white logo


Maybe its because of training exercise. And by the way which air craft is it refuling. Mirages?


----------



## Imran Khan

no its from first day in same coloers if the cant let me do it yaaaaaaaaaar. yes these are mirages.20 of them modified to refuling.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

mjnaushad said:


> Maybe its because of training exercise. And by the way which air craft is it refuling. Mirages?



These are Mirage-III Rose-I fighter jets which got recently upgraded to have in-flight refueling capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaimiKhan

Imran Khan said:


> what the hell wrong with this IL-78 why not they paint dark green pakistani flag and PAF logo .its making no sence white flag with white logo



See Imran bhai, i told you sabar kaa phal meetha hotaa hai. 

Anyway, as for the insignia's, as i told you the aircraft has not yet been officially inducted. They are for now training the air crews and other stuff. One done, the officially induction would take place. Then hopefully the color and other stuff may get changed too or may be the color stays the same and we only see insignias.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

S.U.R.B. said:


> These are Mirage-III Rose-I fighter jets which got recently upgraded to have in-flight refueling capability.



I have to say this miraje looks in top condition look beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

great news....


----------



## Myth_buster_1

AVIAN said:


> What kind of objective is PAF supposed to achieve through this air exercise? since conducting an air exercise oriented to suit battle fight against India is out of currency now, because Pakistan is facing civil crisis of terror attacks in various forms and hence my question.



Actually this is exercise have no "conventional war" significance in a long run. This is only a cover up to divert super skhti bha-r@t military's attention after all this will give terrorists supported by ISI some time to dig tunnels all the way across india and conduct terrorists activities. dont trust me? read bhar@trakshaw forum. 

And you are so right. No air force specially pakistan should conduct any sort of exercise because it has no significance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

AVIAN said:


> What kind of objective is PAF supposed to achieve through this air exercise? since conducting an air exercise oriented to suit battle fight against India is out of currency now, because Pakistan is facing civil crisis of terror attacks in various forms and hence my question.



Well if that is the case then why is Indian for now Pakistan centric and deploying all its forces against Pakistan ?? 

So the notion that Pak-Indo confrontation would be no more there is childish. 

India will always remain the main enemy of Pakistan and for that it has to keep itself prepared all times and acquire weapon system to keep the Indian hegemonic desires at bay. 

And as for the Pakistan internal matters, inshAllah soon you will see the foreign funded terrorists gone to hell. 

Here is what PAF does to India backed terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Sam_Bajwa

taimikhan said:


> Well if that is the case then why is Indian for now Pakistan centric and deploying all its forces against Pakistan ??
> 
> So the notion that Pak-Indo confrontation would be no more there is childish.
> 
> India will always remain the main enemy of Pakistan and for that it has to keep itself prepared all times and acquire weapon system to keep the Indian hegemonic desires at bay.
> 
> And as for the Pakistan internal matters, inshAllah soon you will see the foreign funded terrorists gone to hell.
> 
> Here is what PAF does to India backed terrorists.
> 
> YouTube - New WAR Clip: Pakistan Air Force Air Strikes on Taliban positions



*India backed terrorists*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Sam_Bajwa said:


> *India backed terrorists*



I'll rephrase that for you,
Indian trained, armed and funded.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Mani2020

Sam_Bajwa said:


> *India backed terrorists*



yup i agree with you the indians dun back terrorist you know why coz they themself are the biggest terrorist  

dun you thnk killing inocent kashmiris is terrorism if u thnk not then let some one slaught your family n then dun dare to call himm terrorist 

n keep ur .... away 

coz ur this fact is as true as your fact lyk LCA is better n more stealthy than f-22 n know dun piss me awf by saying that u havent said that ...coz u all feel lyk this ...

keep dreaming unless ur worst nightmare will kick ur a..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mani2020

video of high mark 2010 didn come out yet but i have got video of high mark 1989 for those who are getting restless to watch clips hope u will enjoy it bit old but nevertheless

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth

Imran Khan said:


> what the hell wrong with this IL-78 why not they paint dark green pakistani flag and PAF logo .its making no sence white flag with white logo



Yaar tum baat ko nahe samajtay Zardari kay paas paisay nahe hain kay ham apnay jahazoon par bhi rang kar sakain shoukat tareen nay mana kya hey ....................... uwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan uwaaaaaaaaaaan!! 

U know what if anyone tel zardari about our IL78 without flag color so thn Zardari again go to US for AID kay bhai rang karwana hey.... isliye dar he lagta hey Zardari ko kahtay! lolzz 

baray baray faker dekhay hain par Zardari jesa fakeer nahe dekha pata nahe banyaan kay paisay b America say leta hoga!!


----------



## wild peace

Imran Khan said:


> what the hell wrong with this IL-78 why not they paint dark green pakistani flag and PAF logo .its making no sence white flag with white logo



They are in exercises(hi mark) so they remove their Identity...My point of view


----------



## Sam_Bajwa

Windjammer said:


> I'll rephrase that for you,
> Indian trained, armed and funded.





you know one thing when i was new i was really irritated by such things but now i am not


----------



## mjnaushad

Sam_Bajwa said:


> you know one thing when i was new i was really irritated by such things but now i am not


Its good you started accepting the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qsaark

S.U.R.B. said:


>


Maybe I am wrong but this photo looks Photo Shopped to me. The two Mirages are identical twins from one end to the other. The angle with which light is falling (as reflected by the shadow of the wings on the IL-78) is also different on the Mirages as judged by the shadow of the wing on their external fuel tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

qsaark said:


> Maybe I am wrong but this photo looks Photo Shopped to me. The two Mirages are identical twins from one end to the other.


Thats because they both are mirage and both are flying in the same direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Sam_Bajwa said:


> you know one thing when i was new i was really irritated by such things but now i am not



Well they say time is the real healer and teacher, hence you are realizing the reality.


----------



## Comet

S.U.R.B. said:


>



BTW, this iL-78 is a beast. Look how tiny our Mirages look in front of it.


----------



## qsaark

umairp said:


> BTW, this iL-78 is a beast. Look how tiny our Mirages look in front of it.


Because this image is Photo Shoped. The total length of the IL-78 is 46.59 m (152 ft 10 in) whereas Mirage III is 15 m (49 ft 3.5 in) long. So if three Mirages line up, they'll make up the total length of a single IL-78. However, in this picture, the Mirages are smaller than 1/3rd even though the IL-78 and the Mirage III in the near the front are almost in the line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Can the IL-78 refuel the fighter jets at night as well , i mean isn't the visual contact is neceassry for the pilot, Night vision googles can help the pilot,but i have never seen any Image or footage of refueling during night.......so just a bit curious.


----------



## fhassan

qsaark said:


> Because this image is Photo Shoped. The total length of the IL-78 is 46.59 m (152 ft 10 in) whereas Mirage III is 15 m (49 ft 3.5 in) long. So if three Mirages line up, they'll make up the total length of a single IL-78. However, in this picture, the Mirages are smaller than 1/3rd even though the IL-78 and the Mirage III in the near the front are almost in the line.



Great work Columbo.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

S.U.R.B u have done S.U.(PE).R.B


----------



## qsaark

S.U.R.B. said:


> Can the IL-78 refuel the fighter jets at night as well , i mean isn't the visual contact is neceassry for the pilot, Night vision googles can help the pilot,but i have never seen any Image or footage of refueling during night.......so just a bit curious.


The KC-135's _boom_ is fitted with lights, which, the pilot uses as a visual reference to position his aircraft to engage the _boom_ during the night refueling operations. I do not know if the IL-78's _drogue_ is or can be equipped with lights for the same purpose.



*EADS&#8217; advanced aerial refueling boom system performs nighttime contacts with NATO F-16*

Arlington, Virginia, July 08, 2009

The EADS advanced aerial refueling boom system (ARBS) &#8211; featured on Northrop Grumman&#8217;s KC-45 offering for the U.S. Air Force &#8211; has demonstrated its superior nighttime operational capabilities during a multi-contact mission with an F-16 fighter aircraft. 

This validation confirmed the performance of the boom&#8217;s state-of-the-art enhanced vision system &#8211; which features laser infrared lighting and high-definition digital stereoscopic viewing &#8211; and was carried out as part of the final qualification phase for the EADS A330 Multi-Role Tanker Transport (MRTT), on which the Northrop Grumman KC-45 is based. 

The night mission was completed with the boom system installed on EADS&#8217; A310 testbed aircraft, and involved a Portuguese Air Force F-16AM as the receiver. After approach maneuvers for calibration of illumination, the boom made 17 contacts with the F-16 fighter.



&#8220;Nighttime missions are a vital part of aerial refueling operations for the U.S. Air Force, and the ARBS has once again shown its maturity with this latest validation of the enhanced vision system in realistic conditions,&#8221; said Ralph D. Crosby, Jr., EADS North America&#8217;s Chairman and CEO. 

To date, the EADS boom system has performed more than 400 contacts with receiver aircraft that range from the F-16 to the E-3F AWACS and Australian KC-30A MRTT. Follow on activities will include additional boom and hose-and-drogue contacts with a variety of small and large receiver aircraft from the French, Portuguese, and Spanish air forces.

Continued ARBS flight testing &#8211; along with final validations of the optimized Cobham 905E hose and drogue refueling pods &#8211; will lead to military certification of the A330 MRTT platform. In June, an A330 MRTT built for the Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) demonstrated successful hose-and-drogue contacts with an F/A-18 receiver aircraft. 

The A330 MRTT has been selected by the air forces of Australia, the United Kingdom, Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates.

Deliveries of the A330 MRTT will begin next year, with Australia&#8217;s Air Force becoming the first military service to receive the aircraft.

Source: http://www.eadsnorthamerica.com/102...eases/2009_07_08_arbs_nighttime_contacts.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.U.R.B.

qsaark said:


> Maybe I am wrong but this photo looks Photo Shopped to me. The two Mirages are identical twins from one end to the other. The angle with which light is falling (as reflected by the shadow of the wings on the IL-78) is also different on the Mirages as judged by the shadow of the wing on their external fuel tanks.



Your reason about the length of the IL-78 relative to Mirage -iii looks good ,but if you magnify image and look closely at refueling knob the level of versus the whorl is different in the two jets, plus there also slight difference in the helmet (as far as i noted) of the two pilots as well.


----------



## qsaark

S.U.R.B. said:


> Your reason about the length of the IL-78 relative to Mirage -iii looks good ,but if you magnify image and look closely at refueling knob the level of versus the whorl is different in the two jets, plus there also slight difference in the helmet (as far as i noted) of the two pilots as well.


As I started my statement 'I may be wrong', *Stealth*, who is a graphic professional appears to agree with my observation especially based on the angle of light and resulting shadows on the fuselage and the tanks.


----------



## mjnaushad

qsaark said:


> As I started my statement 'I may be wrong', *Stealth*, who is a graphic professional appears to agree with my observation especially based on the angle of light and resulting shadows on the fuselage and the tanks.


Actually i agree with you on the length issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

danger-zone said:


> S.U.R.B u have done S.U.(PE).R.B



Well buddy i didn't understand what S.U.(PE).R.B means but the sign  shows something good  

so i thank you.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

qsaark said:


> As I started my statement 'I may be wrong', *Stealth*, who is a graphic professional appears to agree with my observation especially based on the angle of light and resulting shadows on the fuselage and the tanks.


Then it's APP ....they don't deserve any repect if they have really done this.Well i can't believe my eyes

Photo Description


----------



## air marshal

*PAF Il-78 conducts first air-to-air refuelling mission during High Mark 2010*
March 21, 2010

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Air Force conducts its first air-to-air refuelling aircraft during an ongoing air exercise, with officials describing the event as a "milestone" in the enhancement of the force's capabilities.

The Il-78 air-to-air refuelling aircraft, which was inducted into the PAF in December last year, took active part in the High Mark 2010 exercise and refuelled two fighter jets, officials said. Pakistan is expecting the delivery of three more refuelling aircraft by June.

"By virtue of its ability to refuel air defence aircraft in the air, PAF's overall capability in terms of its effectiveness to defend the airspace...has significantly enhanced," the official said.

The High Mark exercise, which began a week ago, has been tailored to include manoeuvres with the army and navy to enhance the ability to conduct joint operations by the three services, officials said.

The exercise covers the entire country, from Skardu in the north to the Arabian Sea in the south.

High Mark is also aimed at conducting operations in a "near-realistic tactical environment" while integrating new weapon systems and providing "role-oriented training to combat and support elements of the PAF and other services".

"It is designed to achieve stipulated objectives with special emphasis on exposing PAF combat crew to simulated air battles based on contemporary concepts," an official said.

All main operating bases for peace time and war-time forward operating bases are participating in the ongoing exercise.

Newly inducted aircraft like the JF-17 Thunder combat jets and Saab-2000 airborne warning and control aircraft are participating in the exercise for the first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saima Rajput

Thank you so much. I wish i could see them


----------



## Creder

Indias got six i think, four is not a bad number id say


----------



## Saima Rajput

HAIDER said:


> You won't see much sorties day time, most sorties are carried at night and away from city, close to Indian border, Kashmir area and close to Pak-Afghan border.



Thanks alot. wish i could see


----------



## Stealth

qsaark said:


> As I started my statement 'I may be wrong', *Stealth*, who is a graphic professional appears to agree with my observation especially based on the angle of light and resulting shadows on the fuselage and the tanks.


*
Well you are right after read your previous i save that image on my desktop and opened in photoshop CS4. 

Watch closely...

more closely...

more and more closely....

Yes you are right above picture is photoshoped and how ?

IMO mirage (behind one is fake) IL78 refueling near one. Behind (back Mirage) is Fake!*


----------



## Myth_buster_1

qsaark said:


> Because this image is Photo Shoped. The total length of the IL-78 is 46.59 m (152 ft 10 in) whereas Mirage III is 15 m (49 ft 3.5 in) long. So if three Mirages line up, they'll make up the total length of a single IL-78. However, in this picture, the Mirages are smaller than 1/3rd even though the IL-78 and the Mirage III in the near the front are almost in the line.



You are misleading the public. 

first of all, the smaller mirage is not being refueled by the prob attached to the rear of IL fuselage but on the other side of the wing. 
Perhaps a photo deceptive for many? 







Su-30 length is 72 feet meaning 2.08 times the length of IL but in this photo the MKI looks bigger. So is this Photo a PS as well? lol


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Stealth said:


> *
> Well you are right after read your previous i save that image on my desktop and opened in photoshop CS4.
> 
> Watch closely...
> 
> more closely...
> 
> more and more closely....
> 
> Yes you are right above picture is photoshoped and how ?
> 
> IMO mirage (behind one is fake) IL78 refueling near one. Behind (back Mirage) is Fake!*



no yarr! 
REHAN SIRAJ told me its true,paf had done air to air refuling.


----------



## qsaark

Growler said:


> You are misleading the public.


You are more than welcome to disagree with me but you need to work on your speech a bit I believe. What misleading I am doing? Expressing my opinion and that too with (I may be wrong), is misleading people?



> Su-30 length is 72 feet meaning 2.08 times the length of IL but in this photo the MKI looks bigger. So is this Photo a PS as well? lol


MKI is not looking big to me as compared to the tanker, maybe to you, I cant say.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Stealth said:


> *
> Well you are right after read your previous i save that image on my desktop and opened in photoshop CS4.
> 
> Watch closely...
> 
> more closely...
> 
> more and more closely....
> 
> Yes you are right above picture is photoshoped and how ?
> 
> IMO mirage (behind one is fake) IL78 refueling near one. Behind (back Mirage) is Fake!*




opps. i stand corrected. 
sorry.
Do you think this entire pic is PS? only is it that only one Mirage is refueling?


----------



## Imran Khan

as i think pic is not PS i make it too big and check very carefully.poilets and refuling probe is difrent places first mirage is stil not connected but secend is geting fuel.but any way stealth and other experts know more then me.


----------



## qsaark

Growler said:


> Su-30 length is 72 feet meaning 2.08 times the length of IL but in this photo the MKI looks bigger. So is this Photo a PS as well? lol


Following is a better angle to make the comparison:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

qsaark said:


> Following is a better angle to make the comparison:



good job done PAL


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

oppssss.......i found this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SSGPA1

interesting debate over authentication of the pic ... fake or not fake, reality is that PAF was able to conduct refueling exercise as part of the HM 2010. 

Lets be happy with the news of this success ... we don't need to argue over everything folks.

Are there any pics from the HM 2010 available yet?


----------



## TechLahore

S.U.R.B. said:


> These are Mirage-III Rose-I fighter jets which got recently upgraded to have in-flight refueling capability.




Truly a beautiful aircraft! Kudos to the PAF for reinventing this aircraft with a plethora of upgrades.


----------



## qsaark

SSGPA1 said:


> ...fake or not fake, reality is that PAF was able to conduct refueling exercise as part of the HM 2010.
> 
> Lets be happy with the news of this success ... we don't need to argue over everything folks.


There is absolutely no doubt that Alhamdullilah, Pakistan Air Force has finally got the platform as well as capability (though in infancy) to refuel its certain warplanes (only Mirage prototypes as of yet) and all of us are very happy for this. It would be a scene to see this capability in action but I think, we would have to wait for some time till the genuine photos are made public by the Air Force.

I maintain my position that even the second photo posted by danger-zone does not look unaltered (again, I may be wrong). The _hose _looks longer (the maximum length of the hose is not more than 90ft), and the Mirage shown does not have correct light/shadow neither it appears to refuel as the size proportion (Mirage versus Tanker) doe not appear correct.


----------



## ajpirzada

*PAF successfully tests air-to-air refuelling capability*

ISLAMABAD: The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) on Sunday successfully tested its air-to-air refuelling capability.

The test was part of the on-going High Mark-10 exercise which began a week ago. The first air-to-air refuelling aircraft took active part in the exercises and ably refuelled two fighter aircraft in the PAF&#8217;s inventory, a senior officer of PAF said. The PAF is expecting delivery of three similar refuelling aircraft by June this year. 

He said the attainment of this capability has greatly enhanced the effectiveness and capability of the PAF in defending the country&#8217;s airspace. The area of exercise High Mark-10 is spread over the entire country from Skardu in the north to the Arabian Sea in the south. The exercise has been tailored to include joint operations with extensive participation from the Pakistan Army and the Pakistan Navy. High Mark-10 is aimed at conducting operations in near-realistic tactical environment while integrating new inductions and providing role-oriented training to combat and support elements of PAF and other services. app

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## SparklingCrescent

yarrr when am I going to see real pictures... The refueling pic kicked @ss... loved it... keep posting plzz.. How come we dont have much pics???


----------



## subanday

arsalan shafique said:


> i heard some where that the basic purpose of the motor way from iSlAMABAD To LAhOrE is to use it against INdIA In WaRtime as a runway.........dont know whether its true or not....& it was the reason that engineering core of PAKisTAn Army help in making this motorway!!!
> 
> & according to some reports the same plane was for Karachi to LAhore but due to lack of funds...the projects r pending!!!



Yes the motorway has the ability to be used as a runway, u can even see the landing marks at some places, the remove the middle concrete blocks, so it becomes an eight laner runway, smooth


----------



## subanday

S.U.R.B. said:


> Well one thing for sure The Refueling process i think is a pretty difficult stuff to master.
> Atleast it looks difficult for people like me who don't have any knowledge how it's coordinated.
> One of the reason could be because i have failed thrice to refuel my SU-33 in the game *LOCK ON* when i used to play it
> 
> PAF must be carrying out a number of such scenarios in HIGH MARK.
> 
> Isn't the number of IL-78 PAF getting is on a low side......i mean what if in the case of war ,enemy jets bring couple of them down ,because as far as i know these refuelers won't be enjoying the company of escorts as the AWACS have.
> Hope we get more images and videos of the refueling process of PAF jets. (so that i can learn the skill and apply to LOCK ON whenever i get the chance to play again)



Lock On is one hell of a game to master.... very close to reality... not for happy jockies like me....


----------



## Stealth

danger-zone said:


> oppssss.......i found this one.






*Now Read my previous post once again*

--------------------------------------------------

Well you are right after read your previous i save that image on my desktop and opened in photoshop CS4.

Watch closely...

more closely...

more and more closely....

Yes you are right above picture is photoshoped and how ?

*IMO mirage (behind one is fake) IL78 refueling near one. Behind (back Mirage) is Fake!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## subanday

umairp said:


> BTW, this iL-78 is a beast. Look how tiny our Mirages look in front of it.



Photoshop or not, this pic makes me electric.....


----------



## Comet

And who could have done this PS for this Image? APP? PAF?


----------



## subanday

danger-zone said:


> oppssss.......i found this one.



Where is my second Mirage , guess we have also tested the OPTICAL CLOAK technology......... YESSSSS


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

taimikhan said:


> Well if that is the case then why is Indian for now Pakistan centric and deploying all its forces against Pakistan ??
> 
> So the notion that Pak-Indo confrontation would be no more there is childish.
> 
> India will always remain the main enemy of Pakistan and for that it has to keep itself prepared all times and acquire weapon system to keep the Indian hegemonic desires at bay.
> 
> And as for the Pakistan internal matters, inshAllah soon you will see the foreign funded terrorists gone to hell.
> 
> Here is what PAF does to India backed terrorists.
> 
> YouTube - New WAR Clip: Pakistan Air Force Air Strikes on Taliban positions




Couldnt have said it better myself!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

Aoa,
Yesterday I had a cool experience regarding High Mark 2010. but i will share it later....

regards,
Sunny


----------



## S.U.R.B.

This is an image of F-7PG taken by myself today.


 
There were three of them ,hope i'll capture more next time.
Sorry for the camera just 6 megapixels with zoom on,i have magnified and cropped the image,jet fighter was about 1km high i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kompromat

S.U.R.B. said:


> These are Mirage-III Rose-I fighter jets which got recently upgraded to have in-flight refueling capability.




Absolutely beautiful !

BTW its nose looks like Gripen doesn't it ?


----------



## SQ8

That PG is taken from which city?? The Quetta ones would probably be deployed to a FOB.


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## S.U.R.B.

santro said:


> That PG is taken from which city?? The Quetta ones would probably be deployed to a FOB.



From the federal Capital Islamabad.


----------



## z9-ec

qsaark said:


> Because this image is Photo Shoped. The total length of the IL-78 is 46.59 m (152 ft 10 in) whereas Mirage III is 15 m (49 ft 3.5 in) long. So if three Mirages line up, they'll make up the total length of a single IL-78. However, in this picture, the Mirages are smaller than 1/3rd even though the IL-78 and the Mirage III in the near the front are almost in the line.



The optimist sees the rose and not its thorns; the pessimist stares at the thorns, oblivious to the rose.

FYI, all APP pictures are PS'ed to enrich it's appearance, add description and attribute the photographer. It is possible that the picture was taken from an angel that made you believe it is PSed. However, I disagree with your assessment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

subanday said:


> Lock On is one hell of a game to master.... very close to reality... not for happy jockies like me....



Well i am not that bad as a *lockon* player..........but the refueling thing hurts me
Some times i get ahead and sometimes it gets hard to catch IL-78,last time i created a scenario and left it on to the computer to let me see how it refuels.
Once i got so bored and angry after trying again and again,that i left the IL-78 alone applied brakes went back at 6 and  down goes the big bird.


----------



## qsaark

z9-ec said:


> The optimist sees the rose and not its thorns; the pessimist stares at the thorns, oblivious to the rose.


And what the realists do? They see both the thorns and the roses in their correct perspective.



> FYI, all APP pictures are PS'ed to enrich it's appearance, add description and attribute the photographer. It is possible that the picture was taken from an angel that made you believe it is PSed. However, I disagree with your assessment.


Photo-shoping to enrich the appearance is one thing, altering the picture and trying to create a new one is another. Did you check the post#220 where the same picture with a single Mirage is shown? Its not a desirable habit to vomit nonsense before going through the subject matter. Your pathetic disagreement carries not an iota of concern to me because you are an ignorant poster who uses his tongue before working through the matter being discussed, that is, reading through the successive posts.


----------



## Windjammer

S.U.R.B. said:


> This is an image of F-7PG taken by myself today.



As is evident from the above picture, the Chaklala based aircraft are lifting off short of the run way and head towards the capital.
Notice the undercarriage hasn't locked up while the aircraft is pulling out near vertically.


----------



## z9-ec

qsaark said:


> And what the realists do? They see both the thorns and the roses in their correct perspective.
> 
> Photo-shoping to enrich the appearance is one thing, altering the picture and trying to create a new one is another.



The picture in question was published by APP, a news agency which is pretty much run by the GoP. Why would they PS or alter the image? for what purpose? secrecy? I don't think so.




> Did you check the post#220 where the same picture with a single Mirage is shown? Its not a desirable habit to vomit nonsense before going through the subject matter.



Heck, I could PS the image and post one without any mirage there.



> Your pathetic disagreement carries not an iota of concern to me because you are an ignorant poster who uses his tongue before working through the matter being discussed, that is, reading through the successive posts.



You're rant and personal attack would suggest otherwise. Not worthy of an answer.


----------



## qsaark

z9-ec said:


> The picture in question was published by APP, a news agency which pretty run by the GoP. Why would they PS? for what purpose? secrecy? I don't think so.
> 
> Heck, I could PS the image and post one without any mirage there.


Dont twist and turn the things here. The photo in which one IL-78 is refueling the two Mirages is proven fake, period. Who did this, why did this, is irrelevant and that is not what you said in your earlier posts.

You said: *However, I disagree with your assessment*. Your disagreement is based on what? Do you have the proof that the earlier photo and the one posted in post#220 are real other than it was by APP and APP is government run? Were the two photos officially released by the PAF? or the ISPR? Did you try to prove my arguments wrong which I had based on the light/shadow, size etc.?

*You have been on this forum long enough to know that you do not disagree just because you want to disagree; you give a reason to the best of your ability so that others don't laugh at you and take you seriously.*



> You're rant and personal attack would suggest otherwise. Not worthy of an answer.


There were no personal attacks, rather pointing to the *FACT* that you bothered not to read the successive posts and replied as soon as you saw my response to your earlier reply. While my factual reply to your silly post might not be worth answering (as you have nothing to reply anyway), the nonsense you are vomiting here without going through the related posts is definitely worth reporting, and I am doing that.


----------



## z9-ec

qsaark said:


> Dont twist and turn the things here. The photo in which one IL-78 is refueling the two Mirages is proven fake, period. Who did this, why did this, is irrelevant and that is not what you said in your earlier posts.
> 
> You said: *However, I disagree with your assessment*. Your disagreement is based on what? Do you have the proof that the earlier photo and the one posted in post#220 are real other than it was by APP and APP is government run? Were the two photos officially released by the PAF? or the ISPR? Did you try to prove my arguments wrong which I had based on the light/shadow, size etc.?
> 
> *You have been on this forum long enough to know that you do not disagree just because you want to disagree; you give a reason to the best of your ability so that others don't laugh at you and take you seriously.*
> 
> There were no personal attacks, rather pointing to the *FACT* that you bothered not to read the successive posts and replied as soon as you saw my response to your earlier reply. While my factual reply to your silly post might not be worth answering (as you have nothing to reply anyway), the nonsense you are vomiting here without going through the related posts is definitely worth reporting, and I am doing that.




I did provide you proof.

FACT:

Published by APP (Associated press of Pakistan).

read about APP here


Likely released by ISPR.

All you did was use paint to portray your point of view using MS Paint that does not constitute to the picture being fake.


----------



## TaimiKhan

*Z-9 & Qsaark Bros, ceasefire plzzz. *


----------



## qsaark

z9-ec said:


> I did provide you proof.
> 
> FACT:
> 
> Published by APP (Associated press of Pakistan).
> 
> read about APP here


If that picture was released by APP and was authentic because of that, who released the picture posted in post#220 with only a single Mirage? Why the sizes and shadow is not correct? 



> *Likely *released by ISPR.


LIKELY ??? so you are only assuming and your fact is based on an assumption ? 



> All you did was use paint to portray your point of view using MS Paint that does not constitute to the picture being fake.


Its irrelevent which software was used as a software is nothing but a tool like a pen, or pencil. Important is, what argument would you make on the source of light and the resulting shadow on the fuselage of the IL-78 and the external fuel tanks of the Mirages? Now don't tell me that there were two suns in the sky illuminating the two different aircrafts from different angle so that APP could get a better picture or impress people like you.

What argument would you make on the size of the Mirage which is appearing much smaller than it should be? Why the hose is so thin and so long?


----------



## qsaark

taimikhan said:


> *Z-9 & Qsaark Bros, ceasefire plzzz. *


Bhayya merey, tum hi batao, mein kya ghalat keh raha hoon? Disagreement karo, magar wajah to do.


----------



## TaimiKhan

qsaark said:


> Bhayya merey, tum hi batao, mein kya ghalat keh raha hoon? Disagreement karo, magar wajah to do.



Choor dain Sir, aik tu tasveer ayee hai itni mushkil saw, khush honay dain loogon koo thoraa saaa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## z9-ec

qsaark said:


> If that picture was released by APP and was authentic because of that, who released the picture posted in post#220 with only a single Mirage? Why the sizes and shadow is not correct?



That picture was altered by someone. 




> LIKELY ??? so you are only assuming and your fact is based on an assumption ?



APP does not publish any picture without prior consent of ISPR (Inter Services Public Relations).




> Its irrelevent which software was used as a software is nothing but a tool like a pen, or pencil. Important is, what argument would you make on the source of light and the resulting shadow on the fuselage of the IL-78 and the external fuel tanks of the Mirages? Now don't tell me that there were two suns in the sky illuminating the two different aircrafts from different angle so that APP could get a better picture or impress people like you.
> 
> What argument would you make on the size of the Mirage which is appearing much smaller than it should be? Why the hose is so thin and so long?



Meray bhai, why would they alter the image? for what purpose?


----------



## qsaark

taimikhan said:


> Choor dain Sir, aik tu tasveer ayee hai itni mushkil saw, khush honay dain loogon koo thoraa saaa


Khan ji, yaara, tum ney aisa kaha to bas, bat hi khatam. Ab ek bhi aur jawab is mouzoo par nahin doon ga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

qsaark said:


> Bhayya merey, tum hi batao, mein kya ghalat keh raha hoon? Disagreement karo, magar wajah to do.



I'm sorry but i can see that you have tried your best to destroy this thread.... by using provocative language.......
You have your views and he has his views no need to get personal.... by using derogatory words. Imagine if he would have replied you in even coin?

BTW... I also do not agree with your arguments... perhaps you are ignoring that it is a photo and you cannot guess exactly at what angle photo has been taken and at what position mirgaes had been! one meters further away and they'd appear more small, one meter close they appear too big and i see nothing wrong with shadows they are perfect.

You are comparing sizes while you do not know the position of mirrages and the position of camera.
Now tell me this is also psed:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaXimMaRz

Mirages are re-fueling, 2 at a time, F-16s will be using the same tanker......Why r u guys arguing ?


----------



## notorious_eagle

MaXimMaRz said:


> Mirages are re-fueling, 2 at a time, *F-16s will be using the same tanker*......Why r u guys arguing ?



F16's? Could you please expand on that because i was under the impression that F16 uses the boom system. You mentioned before that you are employed with Pakistan Air Force, so you would be the perfect person to address this question.


----------



## sonicboom

taimikhan said:


> *Z-9 & Qsaark Bros, ceasefire plzzz. *



Array itni jaldi cease fire koin? Abhi tu maza anna lugga tha, lol


----------



## qsaark

*On the authenticity of the APP-released photos*: They (APP or their source) are so shameless that they photo shoped and IAF IL-78 MKI and showed it in PAF colors. This is an example of blatant plagiarism. More sad is the fact that the same plagiarized image is also used by the PAF in her calender (as per reported).







*On the light and resulting shadow on IL-78 and refueling Mirages*: Since the two Mirages are approaching and as evident from the position of the drogue and the Mirage's probe, the Aircraft must be flying in the same direction and at the same speed as the IL-78. From whatever the angle the photo is taken, that angle is constant for the IL-78 as well as the other two aircrafts hence the incident of light (based on the position of the sun) should cast the similar shadow at the similar angle on the three airplanes but that is not the case as shown in the picture below. Additionally, the two Mirages shown in the picture lack the Aircraft number and I have not seen PAF Mirages without proper numbering on the rear of the fuselage.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Creder

qsaark said:


> *On the authenticity of the APP-released photos*: They (APP or their source) are so shameless that they photo shoped and IAF IL-78 MKI and showed it in PAF colors. This is an example of blatant plagiarism. More sad is the fact that the same plagiarized image is also used by the PAF in her calender (as per reported).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On the light and resulting shadow on IL-78 and refueling Mirages*: Since the two Mirages are approaching and as evident from the position of the drogue and the Mirage's probe, the Aircraft must be flying in the same direction and at the same speed as the IL-78. From whatever the angle the photo is taken, that angle is constant for the IL-78 as well as the other two aircrafts hence the incident of light (based on the position of the sun) should cast the similar shadow at the similar angle on the three airplanes but that is not the case as shown in the picture below. Additionally, the two Mirages shown in the picture lack the Aircraft number and I have not seen PAF Mirages without proper numbering on the rear of the fuselage.




The roundels of IAF and PAF, in the first image comparisons the roundels are way off...in the second image comparison the roundels are the same but the light is different..and maybe they erase all the numbers from planes so the pilots cant recognize the other planes by looking at their serial numbers or summat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qsaark

Creder said:


> The roundels of IAF and PAF, in the first image comparisons the roundels are way off...in the second image comparison the roundels are the same but the light is different..


The comparison is not between the PAF and IAF roundels, but between the two PAF roundels appeared between the APP and PAF calender image. The PAF calender is light because it was a scanned image (from the calender), otherwise, the planes, the background scenery, everything is same. There was a lot of debate on this plagiarism by the APP and PAF on other fora when these images appeared last year.




> ...maybe they erase all the numbers from planes so the pilots cant recognize the other planes by looking at their serial numbers or summat


Maybe, but the other photos of High Mark 10 showing PAF fighters with their numbers. Please refer to the post# 143 of this thread.


----------



## Windjammer

All of you guys, look at these wheels, they are spinning.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Iron_Eagle_17

No boss they seem still to me.


----------



## Creder

qsaark said:


> The comparison is not between the PAF and IAF roundels, but between the two PAF roundels appeared between the APP and PAF calender image. The PAF calender is light because it was a scanned image (from the calender), otherwise, the planes, the background scenery, everything is same. There was a lot of debate on this plagiarism by the APP and PAF on other fora when these images appeared last year.
> 
> 
> Maybe, but the other photos of High Mark 10 showing PAF fighters with their numbers. Please refer to the post# 143 of this thread.



yeah maybe thats how they distinguish one keeps the numbers one doesnt or some keep the numbers some dont..it might be in the rule book idk..as for the calander pics i dont see the point ??

the calendar ones are diferrent from the the exercize ones the lightning is different..i dont see how they are fake


----------



## qsaark

Creder said:


> the calendar ones are diferrent from the the exercize ones the lightning is different..i dont see how they are fake


Because my brother, PAF had not received two IL-78 in December 2009 when the APP threw that picture into the press and later on the same picture was chosen for the PAF calender. Secondly, we are going to get three IL-78 but as of yet (2010), we have received only the first one.


----------



## Creder

qsaark said:


> Because my brother, PAF had not received two IL-78 in December 2009 when the APP threw that picture into the press and later on the same picture was chosen for the PAF calender. Secondly, we are going to get three IL-78 but as of yet (2010), we have received only the first one.



oh that, that is fake but who says calendar cant be photoshoped i thought u were making fuss over the exercise pictures...chill yar pepsi pi ja ke 

meray liye bhi leta ayein


----------



## Indestructible

danger-zone said:


> oppssss.......i found this one.



Hello guys! I should have introduced myself in the Introduction forum  but I saw all of you debating over this picture authenticity. I am a game texture developer and IMO this picture is a fake and I have proof. 


Zoom in to "PAKISTAN AIR FORCE" written on IL-78. You'll be able to see the "white blur" caused by the software which was used to write the text on this plane. It is actually an algorithm many software use to blend the newly added material to the original one. Blacks on text are too dark and you cannot get blacks that deep when shooting with a camera this far as shown in picture. You can can zoom in the darkest areas of the plane to verify it.



Attached an original picture of PAF IL-78. 



Please zoom in to "PAKISTAN AIR FORCE" and you can clearly see the difference.


But fake or original....who cares! PAF is already capable of doing this. Go PAF!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Windjammer said:


> As is evident from the above picture, the Chaklala based aircraft are lifting off short of the run way and head towards the capital.
> Notice the undercarriage hasn't locked up while the aircraft is pulling out near vertically.



You might be right,but one thing i want to add that this image is taken when the F-7PG was heading back toward chaklala for Landing.I was not that efficient to get ready my camera and shoot the PG ....(because most of the time the timings of their flight are different.)


----------



## S.U.R.B.

one day i'll buy a good camera,Hope that days comes when High mark is still on.
My uneducated guess is this one is a two seat version.

 Why are they always flying so high???

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arsalan shafique

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> i live in the same vicinity and every day i see 1l 76 midas landing at the airport .. dont have any flag on their tales..plus sometimes a P3 C orion also flys over malir cantt ..



Actually that are not IL-76.....they r just cargo planes from other countries & i have atlantic & P-3C over malir cantt............but i am talking about this exercise....havent seen or heard PAF buZZZZZES!!!


----------



## arsalan shafique

what about army & navy guyz....what r they doing in this exercise????

& Please Try to share original pics!!


----------



## Wingman

Iron_Eagle_17 said:


> No boss they seem still to me.



Dont concentrate on only one circle,..just move your eyes here and there.....


----------



## fatman17

hey guys chill - high-mark xx10 is a 'fake'excercise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## araz

fatman17 said:


> hey guys chill - high-mark xx10 is a 'fake'excercise



FAtman
I did not expect this from you !! The debate by Qsaark is whether the image posted by the Agency and the PAF calender is fake or not.No one denies that PAF does no have the capability.The discussion was about the validity or fakeness of the photographs.
Araz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

fatman17 said:


> hey guys chill - high-mark xx10 is a 'fake'excercise



Sir i'm not the chairman of think tank.But the way PAF pilots are doing it seems to have some purpose behind & with all due respect i dare to disagree with you.
I have seen some PAF stuff,but this one seems a bit different to me more close to reality infact the one for which PAF is there as a force for Pakistan


----------



## z9-ec

qsaark said:


> *
> On the light and resulting shadow on IL-78 and refueling Mirages: Since the two Mirages are approaching and as evident from the position of the drogue and the Mirage's probe, the Aircraft must be flying in the same direction and at the same speed as the IL-78. From whatever the angle the photo is taken, that angle is constant for the IL-78 as well as the other two aircrafts hence the incident of light (based on the position of the sun) should cast the similar shadow at the similar angle on the three airplanes but that is not the case as shown in the picture below. Additionally, the two Mirages shown in the picture lack the Aircraft number and I have not seen PAF Mirages without proper numbering on the rear of the fuselage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*


Your picture actually vindicates my point of view. You quite clearly negate the wings of the aircraft. As I previously said you have no way of knowing what angle the picture was taken. I still disagree with your assessment.



As pointed out by a fellow member that the numbers being not present could have been part of the exercise.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qsaark

z9-ec said:


> Your picture actually vindicates my point of view. You quite clearly negate the wings of the aircraft. As I previously said you have no way of knowing what angle the picture was taken. I still disagree with your assessment.


You did not try to defend your beloved APP and 'likely released by ISPR' photos?

You are among those who never admit they could be wrong. For people like you, Allah said in Sura Baqrah 'Summun Bukmun Umyun' - they are the deaf, the dumb and the blind... Your pathetic disagreement does not worth a penny in the presence of so many (even Pros) who agreed. 

Your disagreement is not with my assessment; it is with me, with my Avatar, with my stand on judiciary, and my opinion on the unlawful rule of the former dictator Musharraf, whom you support. Develop some spine, and show the courage to talk about the real disagreement instead of taking cheap shots behind the veil of non-issues.



> As pointed out by a fellow member that the numbers being not present could have been part of the exercise.


Whats so special about the refueling Mirages? why the markings on other aircrafts (F-7) etc were not hidden? Go back to work bench and try to come up with a serious argument. I can post photos from older exercises were no markings were ever removed from the participating air crafts.

Till than, cheers.


----------



## z9-ec

qsaark said:


> You are among those who never admit they could be wrong. For people like you, Allah said in Sura Baqrah 'Summun Bukmun Umyun' - they are the deaf, the dumb and the blind... Your pathetic disagreement does not worth a penny in the presence of so many (even Pros) who agreed.
> 
> Your disagreement is not with my assessment; it is with me, with my Avatar, with my stand on judiciary, and my opinion on the unlawful rule of the former dictator Musharraf, whom you support. Develop some spine, and show the courage to talk about the real disagreement instead of taking cheap shots behind the veil of non-issues.
> 
> Post reported!



lol, that is just hilarious. Not worthy of a reply. Funny, how you're quoting the Sura Baqrah and calling me pathetic and what not. Clear sign of how insecure you could be.



> You did not try to defend your beloved APP and 'likely released by ISPR' photos



And yes, that picture was published by APP with consent of ISPR. Email APP if you want.


----------



## qsaark

z9-ec said:


> lol, that is just hilarious. Not worthy of a reply.


Dude you have nothing to reply. You are only trying to defend un-defendable and behaving like an impatient kid, which of course, intellectually you are.


----------



## Tiger Awan

I saw 4 F-7s today. Sadly was on road, an due to buildings and cloudy weather, I could not take their picture.

A shop keeper, who knows me very well, today asked me "what is going on on Pak-India border? Unusual flights!!!! Allah khair hi karey"


----------



## Windjammer

@ qsaark & z9-ec, Gentlemen, this is getting ridiculous now, remember, there are no medals.

It's Pakistan Day, and we were expecting some contribution from you guys. 

Where are all those Grey dots appearing from....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Myth_buster_1

A practice for HighMark-10

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

haven,t seen any pic of jf-17 ...... mean no recent action pic of jf-17


----------



## Tiger Awan

Growler said:


> A practice for HighMark-10
> YouTube - F-7s flying over Islamabad



o bhains o bhains 

good video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

excellent video my negro. good shooting


----------



## z9-ec

I don't know if this was part of this exercise.

Pakistan Navy








oh btw, are these 'fake' too?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

ahhhhh yes!!!! The Pak Marines Griffon hovercrafts. I've always wanted to see how they look and perform in person.


seems like those pics are for Republic Day, but I could be wrong; they could be related to H.M.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

And this one also

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGPA1

So good to see some pics of Sea View ...


----------



## Dark Angel

S.U.R.B. said:


> And this one also







*Why is his parachute in Indian Tri-colour*


----------



## Tiger Awan

Dark Angel said:


> *Why is his parachute in Indian Tri-colour*



Because he will be soon landing in India. Will deceive Indians with this colour scheme.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## qsaark

Dark Angel said:


> *Why is his parachute in Indian Tri-colour*


Lala Ji, you cant differentiate between red and orange color? I would have bought it had you had said 'why his parachute in Italian Tri-colour', but Indian ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

Dark Angel said:


> *Why is his parachute in Indian Tri-colour*



Why can't Indians differentiate between their national flag Saffron color and red color ?? 

This isn't the first time, at one thread, an Indian member posted the same question regarding the JF-17 in the Pakistan-China color scheme. As the JF-17 had white, green and red color, the Indian member said why does the JF-17 has tri color of the Indian flag, then we told him that Bhai Sb you national flag has Saffron color in it, orange kind, not red color of the Chinese Flag. 

Anyway, it happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Saima Rajput

z9-ec said:


> I don't know if this was part of this exercise.
> 
> Pakistan Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh btw, are these 'fake' too?



no they are real. i personally went to see these exercises on sea view. it was an outstanding experience. i've taken pictures and videos from my mobile as well but they are not in such a good quality like these pics. and i dont think that they are the part of H.M. as i've been witnessing such exercises since my child hood on different national days from different military services

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*Thrilling PAF High Mark exercise*
March 23, 2010

PAF is in the midst of its High Mark exercise, the thrilling and biggest operational event to validate new concepts in the modern day warfare to defend the motherland. New inductions in the inventory including JF-17 Thunder aircraft, force multipliers Saab-2000 airborne early warning and control aircraft and air to air refueller aircraft are participating in the exercise to ensure efficient coordination and achieve stipulated objectives by exposing the PAF crew to simulated air battles based on contemporary concepts. 

The all-important exercise has been tailored to include joint operations with extensive participation by Pakistan Army and Navy over the entire country from Skardu to the Arabian sea. It was essential to test the capability of the Airforce not only to guard the airspace of the country but also fully support the other two arms of the national defence particularly at a time when our enemy is on a massive buying spree to modernize its air force and only on Sunday test fired a new version of the BrahMos supersonic cruise missile. There is no doubt that the primacy of air power is a decisive factor in shaping the outcome of any conflict. The PAF proved its professional skill and operational superiority during the 1965 war.

The High Mark exercise 2010, one is confident, would test PAFs paramount mission in terms of defensive and offensive operations to be used to deny the numerically superior enemy Air Force. The new state-of-the-art inductions make it imperative that we train hard and prepare well to integrate the new systems professionally and safely. The achievements of PAF leave no doubt that it is immensely capable and, as a team, can set and achieve still higher standards.

The PAF on Sunday employed air to air refuelling skill successfully thus attaining another milestone to prove itself second to none. The airborne early warning system would give it added advantage to keep its Falcons in the air in advance and give a telling response to the enemy. Due to financial constraints, Pakistan cannot match the enemy in terms of numbers but our deterrence is through commitment, quality training, vision, planning capacities of the PAF leadership and qualitative upgrades and in these fields we are far superior.

While we urge the Government to ensure availability of much needed resources to the vital arm of the national defence, we are confident whatever the obstacles, the PAF will retain is deterrent value by virtue of the professionalism and motivation of its personnel. Whatever the challenges, the PAF will remain Pakistans shield.

- Pakistan Observer

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saima Rajput

Dark Angel said:


> *Why is his parachute in Indian Tri-colour*



it wasn't red color. it was orange. i've personally seen the whole event and i've its pics and videos as well.


----------



## Windjammer

S.U.R.B. said:


> And this one also



These are high visibility colours in case the parachutist drifts and lands into the sea, hence they are clearly visible to a SAR chopper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saima Rajput

air marshal said:


> *Thrilling PAF High Mark exercise*
> March 23, 2010
> 
> PAF is in the midst of its High Mark exercise, the thrilling and biggest operational event to validate new concepts in the modern day warfare to defend the motherland. New inductions in the inventory including JF-17 Thunder aircraft, force multipliers Saab-2000 airborne early warning and control aircraft and air to air refueller aircraft are participating in the exercise to ensure efficient coordination and achieve stipulated objectives by exposing the PAF crew to simulated air battles based on contemporary concepts.
> 
> The all-important exercise has been tailored to include joint operations with extensive participation by Pakistan Army and Navy over the entire country from Skardu to the Arabian sea. It was essential to test the capability of the Airforce not only to guard the airspace of the country but also fully support the other two arms of the national defence particularly at a time when our enemy is on a massive buying spree to modernize its air force and only on Sunday test fired a new version of the BrahMos supersonic cruise missile. There is no doubt that the primacy of air power is a decisive factor in shaping the outcome of any conflict. The PAF proved its professional skill and operational superiority during the 1965 war.
> 
> The High Mark exercise 2010, one is confident, would test PAFs paramount mission in terms of defensive and offensive operations to be used to deny the numerically superior enemy Air Force. The new state-of-the-art inductions make it imperative that we train hard and prepare well to integrate the new systems professionally and safely. The achievements of PAF leave no doubt that it is immensely capable and, as a team, can set and achieve still higher standards.
> 
> The PAF on Sunday employed air to air refuelling skill successfully thus attaining another milestone to prove itself second to none. The airborne early warning system would give it added advantage to keep its Falcons in the air in advance and give a telling response to the enemy. Due to financial constraints, Pakistan cannot match the enemy in terms of numbers but our deterrence is through commitment, quality training, vision, planning capacities of the PAF leadership and qualitative upgrades and in these fields we are far superior.
> 
> While we urge the Government to ensure availability of much needed resources to the vital arm of the national defence, we are confident whatever the obstacles, the PAF will retain is deterrent value by virtue of the professionalism and motivation of its personnel. Whatever the challenges, the PAF will remain Pakistans shield.
> 
> - Pakistan Observer



Sir, why can't we watch these exercises? Is there any way to even have a glance? I'm dying to catch a single shot


----------



## bilal1219

I was in Lahore, and my friend calls me from Islamabad and told me he saw 2 F16s in the sky, breaking the sound barrier.. Damn where was I?


----------



## arsalan shafique

Black Blood said:


> Absolutely beautiful !
> 
> BTW its nose looks like Gripen doesn't it ?



nUp....i think it looks more like MIRAGE 2000


----------



## Super Falcon

welll amazing pics and what did happened about national day parade at islamabad where pakistan army and airforcew put their weapons on show


----------



## ice_man

S.U.R.B. said:


> And this one also



INDIANS are just COLOUR BLIND! but hey you could have said it looks like the italian national flag cuz i think our men & italian men have alot in common when it comes to wooing the ladies & being casanovas


----------



## arsalan shafique

Super Falcon said:


> welll amazing pics and what did happened about national day parade at islamabad where pakistan army and airforcew put their weapons on show



they were cancelled.........!!!!!
due to security reasons!!


----------



## Comet

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> ahhhhh yes!!!! The Pak Marines *Griffon hovercrafts*. I've always wanted to see how they look and perform in person.
> 
> 
> seems like those pics are for Republic Day, but I could be wrong; they could be related to H.M.



How many of these do we have?


----------



## Sunny4pak

Dark Angel said:


> *Why is his parachute in Indian Tri-colour*




Watch Closely its Italian Flag color.....


----------



## paritosh

qsaark said:


> Lala Ji, you cant differentiate between red and orange color? I would have bought it had you had said 'why his parachute in Italian Tri-colour', but Indian ???



"Lala ji"?
it really did look like the tricolor..."why is it like that"...seemed like a pretty decent question to ask.


----------



## Windjammer

paritosh said:


> "Lala ji"?
> it really did look like the tricolor..."why is it like that"...seemed like a pretty decent question to ask.



Oh yaar, i have explained it in post#294 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

Pictures taken from DAWN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## subanday

S.U.R.B. said:


> Well i am not that bad as a *lockon* player..........but the refueling thing hurts me
> Some times i get ahead and sometimes it gets hard to catch IL-78,last time i created a scenario and left it on to the computer to let me see how it refuels.
> Once i got so bored and angry after trying again and again,that i left the IL-78 alone applied brakes went back at 6 and  down goes the big bird.



HAHAHAAAAAA, i also do the same thing whn i get fed up, fry the nearest bird, hahahaaaaaa.... xellent pic capture , very cool


----------



## Tiger Awan

subanday said:


> HAHAHAAAAAA, i also do the same thing whn i get fed up, fry the nearest bird, hahahaaaaaa.... xellent pic capture , very cool



Aur yar aik mien hon. Pic li hi nahi jati.

Today I saw two 2 F-7s. Was playing football at that time. Before i managed to reach my bag and get my mobile out of it they were gone.


They were flying in a loop. Seems like one was chasing the other. But as I was directly facing the sun could not get the whole scenario.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Growler said:


> A practice for HighMark-10
> YouTube - F-7s flying over Islamabad



why do they always fly in a group of 2-3 A/Cs, did any one of you noticed that?

& BTW i am sick of seeing F-7s again & again, i have not even seen a Mirage


----------



## MaXimMaRz

notorious_eagle said:


> F16's? Could you please expand on that because i was under the impression that F16 uses the boom system. You mentioned before that you are employed with Pakistan Air Force, so you would be the perfect person to address this question.



Universal boom concept......very soon Inshallah
All types of aircraft will be re-fueling from the same IL-78

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

F-7 are everywhere in lahore , islamabad etc but havent seen even a single mirage,f-16 and jf-17 

plz somebody also capture jf-17,saab-2000 and il-78


----------



## SSGPA1

umairp said:


> How many of these do we have?



According to the Griffon hovercrafts website:

The 2000TD is currently in service with the British Royal Marines (4 craft), the Swedish Coast Guard (3 craft), Finland Frontier Guard (3 craft), Belgian Army (1 craft), the Estonian Boarder Guard (1 craft) and Lithuanian Border Police (1 craft), *Pakistan Navy (4 craft).*

2000TD - Products - Griffon Hoverwork

If I remember correctly then first one came in 06, second in 08 and last 2 in 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiger Awan

Mani2020 said:


> F-7 are everywhere in lahore , islamabad etc but havent seen even a single mirage,f-16 and jf-17
> 
> plz somebody also capture jf-17,saab-2000 and il-78



F-16s key liye Sarghoda city is best place.


----------



## ajpirzada



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ajpirzada

i doubt if this navy exercise in part of Hi Mark.


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## Windjammer

Tiger Awan said:


> F-16s key liye Sarghoda city is best place.



The news is that a detachment of No 11 Squadron has moved into Minhas base Kamra, and they are really making their presence felt.


----------



## subanday

ajpirzada said:


> i doubt if this navy exercise in part of Hi Mark.



I think it was for the 23 March festivities.... People all around n enjoyin...Karachi walon ki maujain.... hum lahore mein fighters ki awaz he suntay hain, bahar niklain to hamara shaheen ye jaa wo jaa....


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Windjammer said:


> The news is that a detachment of No 11 Squadron has moved into Minhas base Kamra, and they are really making their presence felt.



And if i am not wrong NO 11 squadron is the best F-16 squadron in PAF. Plus the favorite avatar buddy of yours Pilot Haseeb Paracha isn't he from the same squadron sir?


----------



## Saima Rajput

ajpirzada said:


> YouTube - Pakistan Navy Marines demonstration, Hovercraft (23rd March, 2010)
> 
> YouTube - Pakistan Navy Marines demonstration, free fall (23rd March, 2010)
> 
> YouTube - Pakistan Navy Marines demonstration, Commandos (23rd March, 2010)
> 
> YouTube - Pakistan Navy Marines demonstration, para jumping (23rd March, 2010)



these videos are made by me

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Windjammer

S.U.R.B. said:


> And if i am not wrong NO 11 squadron is the best F-16 squadron in PAF. Plus the favorite avatar buddy of yours Pilot Haseeb Paracha isn't he from the same squadron sir?



Yep, The F-16 OCU, and Haseeb at one point was the OC of the Squadron.
I hear the boys are really buzzing some Mirage unit also in Kamra for the Highmark.


----------



## Saima Rajput

subanday said:


> I think it was for the 23 March festivities.... People all around n enjoyin...Karachi walon ki maujain.... hum lahore mein fighters ki awaz he suntay hain, bahar niklain to hamara shaheen ye jaa wo jaa....



yes these are not the part of H.M. because i have been witnessing such exercises since my child hood. we, the karachi waley, have really enjoyed this one. but you people are still lucky. you can atleast hear f16 and its brothers sisters. we cant even watch them flying in the skies


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Windjammer said:


> Yep, The F-16 OCU, and Haseeb at one point was the OC of the Squadron.
> I hear the boys are really buzzing some Mirage unit also in Kamra for the Highmark.



I wanna see the F-16s of kamara in dogfight with the F-7PGs here at Islamabad....just like protecting the capital from the agressors
What if different centers play games like these when they have got enough practice among themselves?


----------



## FreekiN

Question:

If a bullet hits the Hovercrafts air balloon thingy, will all the air escape and render the hovercraft useless?


----------



## Mani2020

FreekiN said:


> Question:
> 
> If a bullet hits the Hovercrafts air balloon thingy, will all the air escape and render the hovercraft useless?



dun worry have a cycle's air pump and use it to fill the air lol


----------



## Comet

FreekiN said:


> Question:
> 
> If a bullet hits the Hovercrafts air balloon thingy, will all the air escape and render the hovercraft useless?



I dont think that it will be rendered useless. The hover crafts main power is hovering which it will continue to do, the air bag is simply for cushion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

FreekiN said:


> Question:
> 
> If a bullet hits the Hovercrafts air balloon thingy, will all the air escape and render the hovercraft useless?



the bladder has separate sections which get inflated internally; a bullet puncture(s) would cause loss in air pressure. It wouldnt be rendered useless unless the puncture(s) grew in size over continued use; in which case it can easily result in becoming larger and eventually endangering the hovercraft by flooding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaXimMaRz

Windjammer said:


> The news is that a detachment of No 11 Squadron has moved into Minhas base Kamra, and they are really making their presence felt.



I think 9 is much much better, 11 is for newbies ....9 is were you will find the real deal...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Muradk

S.U.R.B. said:


> And if i am not wrong NO 11 squadron is the best F-16 squadron in PAF. Plus the favorite avatar buddy of yours Pilot Haseeb Paracha isn't he from the same squadron sir?




Its a OCU. Haseeb was from that Sqd not now, You don't stay in 1 Sqd all your life as you get promoted you keep getting both Operational and non OPS jobs. One of the most important part of GDP is you should be good in flying and also learn desk jobs because as you keep going higher you get more Responsibilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

MaXimMaRz said:


> I think 9 is much much better, 11 is for newbies ....9 is were you will find the real deal...



The pilots of 9 and 11 often switch over refresher courses and installing the Falcon fellowship into the new boys.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

COAS in Mirage5


----------



## nightrider_saulat

danger-zone said:


> COAS in Mirage5



that's F-7P twin seater i guess


----------



## Windjammer

danger-zone said:


> COAS in Mirage5



All PAF Mirage-5 still support the olive green camouflage, the air chief is sitting in one of the upgraded Mirage-3 aircrafts.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Windjammer said:


> All PAF Mirage-5 still support the olive green camouflage, the air chief is sitting in one of the upgraded Mirage-3 aircrafts.



bro though ur saying right but what happen here, olive green color seem to u gray now.
look at this 
this is mirage-3 light gray.


and this is mirage-5 with olive green around cockpit and COAS sitting in M5.


----------



## nightrider_saulat

i still think it was f-7p in which air chief was siting


----------



## ACE17

JF-17 pix gna cum in april


----------



## Mani2020

Rao Qamar flies F-16, takes part in High Mark-2010

ISLAMABAD: Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshall Rao Qamar Suleman on Thursday himself participated in the countrys biggest joint military exercises High Mark-2010. According to the sources, the Air Chief Marshall Rao Qamar Suleman reviewed the exercise.

*Setting a leadership example for pilots and airmen of Pakistan air force, Air Chief Marshall also flies F-16 and also targeted imaginary enemy hideout. He continued to fly F-16 for at least one hour and landed at operational airbase where senior officers and pilots appreciated his expertise in war.*

The longest war exercises in the history of Pakistan Air Force (PAF) started on March 16.

ONLINE - International News Network

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE17

in dual cockpit


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Guys! PAF is bringing the party to Peshawar - Islamabad Motorway - M1.

I witness it today, the track is cleared off the concrete blocks and the painting and other stuff were underway (the traffic has been converted to single lines though). I have seen plenty of PAF vehicles 2 hours ago - doing the inspection etc. I guess M1 is going to be closed very soon for these exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaimiKhan

Well the Chief is definitely sitting in a Mirage, which one, will that is to be guessed as it can't be cleared from this picture. As per the news release, i doubt that he flew the F-16 himself, most probably he may have sit in the WSO seat and did the job as said. reason being as per his profile read at some places, he has not flown F-16s, rather he is said to be an expert on Mirages.


----------



## z9-ec

it's Mirage III.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## FreekiN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

danger-zone said:


> bro though ur saying right but what happen here, olive green color seem to u gray now.
> look at this
> this is mirage-3 light gray.
> 
> 
> and this is mirage-5 with olive green around cockpit and COAS sitting in M5.



There is a very specific reason for the first picture of Mirage IIIs in air-superiority gray. These Mirages are optimized for Interception role and their radars are fully BVR capable due to the avionics available.

The vast majority of other Mirage IIIs include platforms optimized for precision attack missions in Surface attack role which is why they utilize the camouflage scheme as shown in the second photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Another thing worth noting is, from serial numbers, it's evident that most of the air superiority grey Mirages are the Australian III O series.


----------



## qsaark

blain2 said:


> There is a very specific reason for the first picture of Mirage IIIs in air-superiority gray. These Mirages are optimized for Interception role and their radars are fully BVR capable due to the avionics available.
> 
> The vast majority of other Mirage IIIs include platforms optimized for precision attack missions in Surface attack role which is why they utilize the camouflage scheme as shown in the second photo.


True, but what about the following two Mirage III-O from No 7 Squadron at Masroor? Apparently similar configuration yet two different color schemes:


----------



## Windjammer

qsaark said:


> True, but what about the following two? Apparently similar configuration yet two different color schemes:



They both are Mirage-3 , the machine in the front is in a standard camouflage scheme, while the other is an ex- Australian aircraft in original natural metal finish.


----------



## qsaark

Windjammer said:


> They both are Mirage-3 , the machine in the front is in a standard camouflage scheme, while the other is an ex- Australian aircraft in original natural metal finish.


Brother, thanks for the information; I guess I know that both are Mirage III; my question was about the color scheme (gray versus olive-gray) and role assigned to the aircrafts as mentioned by Blain2. Please take your time to fully understand the question before hitting the 'post' button and if the query is not clear, ask the poster to make it clear for you.


----------



## blain2

qsaark said:


> True, but what about the following two Mirage III-O from No 7 Squadron at Masroor? Apparently similar configuration yet two different color schemes:



This is an early picture. All No.7 sqn Mirages have the low visibility air-superiority gray paint scheme now in line with their interception role.

Here is a picture of No.7 sqn's potent steeds in their current paint scheme trailing an F-16 at Brightstar 2009.
http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i123/blain2/?action=view&current=brightstar2009_paf2.jpg&newest=1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

FreekiN said:


> YouTube- Pakistan's Female Air Warriors 2009



blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah    
i cant count,how many times i would like to say this.

but i like the background music,do any one know about it.?


----------



## Tomahawk




----------



## Windjammer

Some headlines regarding the exercise on ARY network,

1: JF-17 participates, hooks up with the AWACS and successfully executes it's mission.

2: The exercise includes carrying out both conventional and non conventional missions during any eventuality.

3: Air to Air refueling has been carried out with ease and success.

And this is very interesting, according to the Air Chief, through back channels,Israel has approached and offered military equipment to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CHARGER

well I was at Kamra today,it was raining F-16s & Mirages,I was there at about 11:30 at that time 4 planes took-off I don't know about the 1st one but others were 16s ,there direction was towards Peshawar while Mirages were taking off in the opposite direction. Then again at about 1 pm 3 more F-16s took-off


----------



## ajpirzada

Windjammer said:


> Some headlines regarding the exercise on ARY network,
> 
> 1: JF-17 participates, hooks up with the AWACS and successfully executes it's mission.
> 
> 2: The exercise includes carrying out both conventional and non conventional missions during any eventuality.
> 
> 3: Air to Air refueling has been carried out with ease and success.
> 
> *And this is very interesting, according to the Air Chief, through back channels,Israel has approached and offered military equipment to Pakistan.*



no need for this. better stay away from these tricks. only trying to align their interests with ours so in future things could be a bit easier for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

ajpirzada said:


> no need for this. better stay away from these tricks. only trying to align their interests with ours so in future things could be a bit easier for them.



And the Air Chief did well to expose the ambitions of the Zionist State.


----------



## araz

ajpirzada said:


> no need for this. better stay away from these tricks. only trying to align their interests with ours so in future things could be a bit easier for them.



There is no need to make ourselves social outcasts.I think Pakistan should have the courage to offer Israel a peace deal in return for it vacating and returning to '67 boundaries.We will obviously have to do it from the platform of Arab league. Once the problem is dealt with , and even without it being dealt with there is no harm in trading with Israel. It needs to be emphasised again and again that our problem is not with the jewish people, some of whom are very nice, but with the Zionist policies of usurping palestinian lands. If Israel wants to trade, there should be not issues with trading.
Araz

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Windjammer said:


> And the Air Chief did well to expose the ambitions of the Zionist State.



Although it's tough for me to say that:We must atleast check what these JEWS have on their mind.Even the Prophet Muhammad (P.B.U.H.) negociated with them.If they repeated the mistakes which is most likely the Arab backward is not far away from us to clear it once for all.Like Fatah e Khaibur
I think Even if our enemy wants peace ties with us,consider it optimistically.no body seen the future for himself.God knows it better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nightrider_saulat

i actually today did listen a real sonic boom...........like sound by an aircraft when i went outside and looked up there were two mirage-III gray color scheme fighter aircraft...it was just an awesome view to see them flying in such high speed


----------



## x_man

nightrider_saulat said:


> *i actually today did listen a real sonic boom..*.........like sound by an aircraft when i went outside and looked up there were two mirage-III gray color scheme fighter aircraft...it was just an awesome view to see them flying in such high speed



Sonic booms over populated areas are prohibited..Its a big NO NO over towns and cities.

Anyway if we assume that it was a sonic boom, then it means that aircraft were flying faster than sound. So by the time you heard the sound, the aircraft would have long gone and you must never seen them...

If one is still not sure if it was a sonic boom then look at the windows of your house...when mach shockwave hits the ground, it will break all the glasses...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nightrider_saulat

x_man said:


> Sonic booms over populated areas are prohibited..Its a big NO NO over towns and cities.
> 
> Anyway if we assume that it was a sonic boom, then it means that aircraft were flying faster than sound. So by the time you heard the sound, the aircraft would have long gone and you must never seen them...
> 
> If one is still not sure if it was a sonic boom then look at the windows of your house...when mach shockwave hits the ground, it will break all the glasses...



*sir at that time i was standing inside my launch.....
and one more reason for their BOOM could be their low altitude flight
,because when i saw them they were flying at quite low....altitude
but i am still sure that their speed was surely above 1 mach(above sound barrier)*


----------



## lutfishah

Hey X-Man...
I believe you must be from UK as I live in Croydon (Surrey).
Did you eva manage to watch that program called Mythbusters. Well they did different tests on different hights to see if the sonic boom can smash the window even flying 200 - 300 meters high I guess. But the tests failed. So its not the case that sonic boom can smash windows every time. I use to live in Haripur and Pakistani Falcons use to break sound barriers during their flights and we use to enjoy it...
anyways this is my first post here and just to let my Pakistani brothers know that even I live in a different country but my heart is in Pakistan and will always fight for Pakistan as I always tell every1 here that Pakistanis are great people but will give a FULL Hand in those fuc---- people ***** who are trying to end Pakistan like Israeli Indians and americans. 
well US has agreed to give Pakistan another 14 F 16s today. and why not they should give us even free of cost. cuz we deserve it other wise we will make our own like JF17 and more....our fu----- leaders are still weak and cant stand up and take what our is. 
Long Live Pakistan and Pakistan Zindabad


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## lutfishah

now Thats what I'm talking about. Good job air marshal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bilal1219

Awesome video, Congrats pakistan and its people. 

What is the music that is played in the background??


----------



## Crypto

excellent news!! does anyone know if we tested A2A BVR missiles yet from the JF-17?


----------



## araz

lutfishah said:


> Hey X-Man...
> I believe you must be from UK as I live in Croydon (Surrey).
> Did you eva manage to watch that program called Mythbusters. Well they did different tests on different hights to see if the sonic boom can smash the window even flying 200 - 300 meters high I guess. But the tests failed. So its not the case that sonic boom can smash windows every time. I use to live in Haripur and Pakistani Falcons use to break sound barriers during their flights and we use to enjoy it...
> anyways this is my first post here and just to let my Pakistani brothers know that even I live in a different country but my heart is in Pakistan and will always fight for Pakistan as I always tell every1 here that Pakistanis are great people but will give a FULL Hand in those fuc---- people ***** who are trying to end Pakistan like Israeli Indians and americans.
> well US has agreed to give Pakistan another 14 F 16s today. and why not they should give us even free of cost. cuz we deserve it other wise we will make our own like JF17 and more....our fu----- leaders are still weak and cant stand up and take what our is.
> Long Live Pakistan and Pakistan Zindabad



Shah Saheb
Firstly welcome to PFF. Please go to the members introduction section and introduce your self.Secondly, the forum rules do not allow you to use foul language at all.It is not needed and posts will be reported for this. please bear this in mind. 
Kind regards
Araz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## v9s

araz said:


> There is no need to make ourselves social outcasts.I think Pakistan should have the courage to offer Israel a peace deal in return for it vacating and returning to '67 boundaries.We will obviously have to do it from the platform of Arab league. Once the problem is dealt with , and even without it being dealt with there is no harm in trading with Israel. It needs to be emphasised again and again that our problem is not with the jewish people, some of whom are very nice, but with the Zionist policies of usurping palestinian lands. If Israel wants to trade, there should be not issues with trading.
> Araz



Israel has already returned 94% of the land it captured in the 1967 war.

Correct me if i'm wrong, but Israel took control of the lands by capturing it in a war...so technically it doesn't have to give it back.

To put it in perspective, if Pakistan took over Kashmir in a war...i'm pretty sure it would be reluctant to give the Indian side back to India, whether it is disputed land or not.


----------



## Wingman

air marshal said:


> YouTube - PAF's JF-17 Thunder - Successful tests prove capability of JF-17 aircraft to hit ground targets



Can't see the video now even on youtube???


----------



## lutfishah

Pala (means big brother in our Haripur and Abbottabad) thankyou for welcoming me.
You make me feel that you are really sensitive. Jinaab I didn't said any thing to you and also for your kind information, i didn't type the full word. And no one else said anything on my comment except you. Cuz what I said was to the point.
But buzurgoo.. please don't report me )
anyways nice meeting you.


----------



## lutfishah

For XMAN ...


----------



## Tomahawk




----------



## ACE17

Echelon said:


> excellent news!! does anyone know if we tested A2A BVR missiles yet from the JF-17?



No AA testng yet


----------



## Mani2020

*x-man*


Sir ji kiya hogaya ha kyoun *SHAH sahib* ko dra rahay hain


----------



## F86 Saber

I was in Rawalpindi (And Muree) the whole of last week and saw a lot of F7's flying around. Although i managed to capture them on video through my cell phone cam they were quite far and the videos are not very good. Didn't manage to see anything else. We stayed at the PAF officers mess Lower Topa and the facilities were excellent. There's a Saber placed at the enterance of the mess.


----------



## All-Green

araz said:


> There is no need to make ourselves social outcasts.I think Pakistan should have the courage to offer Israel a peace deal in return for it vacating and returning to '67 boundaries.We will obviously have to do it from the platform of Arab league. Once the problem is dealt with , and even without it being dealt with there is no harm in trading with Israel. It needs to be emphasised again and again that our problem is not with the jewish people, some of whom are very nice, but with the Zionist policies of usurping palestinian lands. If Israel wants to trade, there should be not issues with trading.
> Araz



When the need is dire, one inevitably deals with any and all nations in order to outmaneuver the most prominent and immediate threat.

When we were short on F-16 spare parts, we could have worked out some formula to get the spares and keep flying, maybe Israel was also on the list of our possible shopping destinations...
Believe me that it is not something we would have missed entirely and it was not impossible for us...
However suffice to say that national security is not something to be taken lightly and we are not complete fools in this regards.

We do not deviate on the Palestinian Issue but we cannot isolate ourselves and make us the declared enemy of each and every non Muslim state either.

A balance is what we should seek, our words should carry the weight of a sovereign and developed nation, it should not sound like a hysterical war cry in the international arena.

China and USA do not see eye to eye on Taiwan, still life goes on.

It does not mean we open our arms to Israel and reject Palestine, however we have made clear our stance with regards to Palestine so if Israel still wants to trade with us on some level then it gives us leverage over Israel as well.

In short term it is not possible, in long term anything is possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stealth

today i was unable to capture but i saw very CLOSELY (like before) where i stand and captured IL 78 Takeoff Video @ Islamabad Airport Runway @ same spot same signal i saw 2 F7PG takeoff in front of me man LOVING IT LOVING IT !!!  

i dont have camera today with me @ 8:40 AM PK TIME. 2 F7PG takeoff in front of me.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Stealth said:


> today i was unable to capture but i saw very CLOSELY (like before) where i stand and captured IL 78 Takeoff Video @ Islamabad Airport Runway @ same spot same signal i saw 2 F7PG takeoff in front of me man LOVING IT LOVING IT !!!
> 
> i dont have camera today with me @ 8:40 AM PK TIME. 2 F7PG takeoff in front of me.



lucky you man. were in a small park near a small grave yard? The runway is clearly visible from that location.


----------



## pakistantiger

we just can see Il-78 flying over the village quite few times and so the c-130 but never got a chance to see the fighter jets in our area waiting a jet to come here but it never gona happend but il78 is a monster


----------



## notorious_eagle

Here's a report by PTV, i must say some very good and revealing footage. Small footage of A2G role for JF17 and Air Refuelling by IL78.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

araz said:


> There is no need to make ourselves social outcasts.I think Pakistan should have the courage to offer Israel a peace deal in return for it vacating and returning to '67 boundaries.We will obviously have to do it from the platform of Arab league. Once the problem is dealt with , and even without it being dealt with there is no harm in trading with Israel. It needs to be emphasised again and again that our problem is not with the jewish people, some of whom are very nice, but with the Zionist policies of usurping palestinian lands. If Israel wants to trade, there should be not issues with trading.
> Araz



despite the most regrettable decision to build 1600 more settlements in occupied west bank, i do agree we should approach them cautiously and merely with professional intentions


like what the Turks and Azeris do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

^^only if they return to 67 boundaries first. arab league has already offered a similar deal but of no use. it shows israel is not interested in any such peace deal. they ll rather prefer to have us in their trade trap on the pretext of peace for Palestinians and later turn around and do wateva they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Good news guys:

PAF will Participate in Red Flag 2010 with its new Block 52's and they will conduct Mid air refuling.

Is it just me who smells KC-130?


----------



## Hayreddin

The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) exercise &#8216;High Mark-2010&#8217; was seeing the rapid operationalisation of the locally-made JF-17 Thunder aircraft on Monday, says a press release. The fighter was regularly being employed by the Blue Force to engage the Redland surface mock targets with high degree of accuracy. A variety of air-to-surface weapons were being delivered by the JF-17 Thunder fighter during &#8216;High Mark-2010.&#8217;



http://www.express.com.pk/epaper/PoPupwindow.aspx?newsID=1100897043&Issue=NP_LHE&Date=20100330


----------



## Hayreddin




----------



## humza_313

low flying fighters have been seen flying over rawalpindi since the war games have started.. these fighters include f-7 mirage V and f-16s........ these war games are to continue till may so keep watching


----------



## F86 Saber

Which rock have you been hiding under??


----------



## Myth_buster_1

humza_313 said:


> low flying fighters have been seen flying over rawalpindi since the war games have started.. these fighters include f-7 mirage V and f-16s........ these war games are to continue till may so keep watching



bro here in islamabad things have been quite for quite a while now. since 24th march i havent seen anything yet. I know their is a good spot at the end of chaklala base near a grave yard where you can see the runway very clearly. Tell me have u seen something today as well? tell me the timings


----------



## DANGER-ZONE




----------



## DANGER-ZONE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

v9s said:


> Israel has already returned 94% of the land it captured in the 1967 war.
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong, but Israel took control of the lands by capturing it in a war...so technically it doesn't have to give it back.
> 
> To put it in perspective, if Pakistan took over Kashmir in a war...i'm pretty sure it would be reluctant to give the Indian side back to India, whether it is disputed land or not.



Interesting!! Mind quoting a source.Bhai if this was the case why are people all over the world going ape and protesting Israeli atrosities?Do me a favour and go to the website of palestinian solidarity campaign and Viva Palestina.I would emphasize that these are run by British born and bred People and not Palestinians. Come back and then talk.
As to the occupied lands there are conventions of the UK as to what you can and cannot do on them. Why do you think UN would try and pass resolutions after resolutions on the settlements issue and even US is asking Israel to not build them.
The fact remains that we know very little about the problems of our brethren in Palestine. As to the trade issue, the only way to trade with Israel is to offer them a peace deal form the platform of Islamic countries organization, in return for full tradeand friendship. 
Araz


----------



## araz

lutfishah said:


> Pala (means big brother in our Haripur and Abbottabad) thankyou for welcoming me.
> You make me feel that you are really sensitive. Jinaab I didn't said any thing to you and also for your kind information, i didn't type the full word. And no one else said anything on my comment except you. Cuz what I said was to the point.
> But buzurgoo.. please don't report me )
> anyways nice meeting you.



My Brother 
I think that if a bad word can be avoided it should be. You may not have written it but you intended to use it. The discussion could have gone on without it which is my point. You may not have said anything to me personally, but you have to agree that a forum without sware words looks and feels a lot better than one with lots of them!! I am of an age where i feel it my duty to teach and train to you enter into a debate and prove your point in a manner that you dont have to rely on harsh words. Do you think it is the right thing to do? It is very nice meeting young people coming from my country on the forum and seeing them mature into good debators. I am also on pakistani defence.com but avoid posting there entirely for the same reason. I hope you get my points and the reasons behind it. I hope we can continue this froiendship and you will take my post in the constructive manner in which it was written.
Kind regards
Araz


----------



## Windjammer

JF-17 Thunder in operation during High Mark-2010 



Tuesday, March 30, 2010
Islamabad

The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) exercise High Mark-2010 was seeing the rapid operationalisation of the locally-made JF-17 Thunder aircraft on Monday, says a press release. The fighter was regularly being employed by the Blue Force to engage the Redland surface mock targets with high degree of accuracy. A variety of air-to-surface weapons were being delivered by the JF-17 Thunder fighter during High Mark-2010.


----------



## Aslan

Windjammer said:


> JF-17 Thunder in operation during High Mark-2010
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday, March 30, 2010
> Islamabad
> 
> The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) exercise High Mark-2010 was seeing the rapid operationalisation of the locally-made JF-17 Thunder aircraft on Monday, says a press release. The fighter was regularly being employed by the Blue Force to engage the Redland surface mock targets with high degree of accuracy. A variety of air-to-surface weapons were being delivered by the JF-17 Thunder fighter during High Mark-2010.




No news yet of the plane being used for A2A combat.


----------



## Windjammer

khalidali said:


> No news yet of the plane being used for A2A combat.



I expect that in the next phase of exercise or when Redland adopt the role of the aggressor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

humza_313 said:


> low flying fighters have been seen flying over rawalpindi since the war games have started.. these fighters include f-7 mirage V and f-16s........ these war games are to continue till may so keep watching



wasnt a need for opening a new thread ...u could have posted the same thing in *High Mark2010*


----------



## ACE17

Windjammer said:


> I expect that in the next phase of exercise or when Redland adopt the role of the aggressor.



NO A2A testing in highmark


----------



## SQ8

Coming back from peshawar on sunday saw the runway on M1 ready. No jets, but it was ready to go.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

The F-7s look sexy when they gear down .......seen it with my binocular it looks pretty cool As someone opening the doors of the jets and saying _hi_ to me while passing.....lovely


----------



## Mani2020

S.U.R.B. said:


> The F-7s look sexy when they gear down .......seen it with my binocular it looks pretty cool* As someone opening the doors of the jets and saying hi to me while *passing.....lovely



lol door open kar k usne marna hai kia by the way f-7 ka tau door ha e nahi lol i thnk u have seen some *Riaz Tayara* or *Gujar Tayara* on local route hahaha


----------



## Myth_buster_1

S.U.R.B. said:


> The F-7s look sexy when they gear down .......seen it with my binocular it looks pretty cool As someone opening the doors of the jets and saying _hi_ to me while passing.....lovely



where when and how?


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Growler said:


> where when and how?



At home ,5:10pm,with the help of my binoculars as i said earlier.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Mani2020 said:


> lol door open kar k usne marna hai kia by the way f-7 ka tau door ha e nahi lol i thnk u have seen some *Riaz Tayara* or *Gujar Tayara* on local route hahaha



Oh yaar mein gear kae down hone ko door sae tushbeh dee raha tha,mughe pata hae iss bird (F-7) kae punjae paroon mein nahe chupae hotee sara muzza kharab kar dia


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## razgriz19

not sure if they r new or not!


----------



## razgriz19



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lutfishah

Mani2020 said:


> *x-man*
> 
> 
> Sir ji kiya hogaya ha kyoun *SHAH sahib* ko dra rahay hain



Ha hahahahaha well mani tujay bhi draya hai xman nay. 
""""we are Muslim+Pakistani, not scared of anyone except Allah."""


----------



## F86 Saber

Isn't this an A-5??? Are these being used in High Mark? I though they wre grounded after the induction of JF-17.


----------



## TaimiKhan

F86 Saber said:


> Isn't this an A-5??? Are these being used in High Mark? I though they wre grounded after the induction of JF-17.



Well there are 2 Sqds of A-5s, most probably one Sqd has been grounded, not the other one. 

As I see A-5s each day flying, and someday very heavy activity happens, and they seem to be participating in the high Mark exercise.


----------



## moxin

can you post the whole 2010 calender i have got the 2009 but can't find 2010 any where!?!


----------



## Windjammer

moxin said:


> can you post the whole 2010 calender i have got the 2009 but can't find 2010 any where!?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Hornet

S.U.R.B. said:


> The F-7s look sexy when they gear down .......seen it with my binocular it looks pretty cool As someone opening the doors of the jets and saying _hi_ to me while passing.....lovely



HEY MAN I AM A VERY BIG FAN OF F-7s AND YEAH THEY LOOK COOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Super Hornet

OH!!! I was looking for these refueling craft pics !!! it is goood


----------



## Super Hornet

You Guyz plz tell me where do i see fighters in e9 complex at which time!!!!


----------



## Super Hornet

can u guyz tell me when i can see fighters in e9 islamabad  since high mark has started i did not see a single fighter i have seen SAAB 2000, C-130, Cn-235 but not a single fighter plz plz plz tell me tht when i can see fighters in e9 islamabad!!!


----------



## SummerWine

Super Hornet said:


> can u guyz tell me when i can see fighters in e9 islamabad  since high mark has started i did not see a single fighter i have seen SAAB 2000, C-130, Cn-235 but not a single fighter plz plz plz tell me tht when i can see fighters in e9 islamabad!!!



Why would there be any planes you mentioned,where you are located? That doesnt haeve a base/runway ....the only chance you have from whre you are is catching them up randonly in the sky.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Super Hornet said:


> can u guyz tell me when i can see fighters in e9 islamabad  since high mark has started i did not see a single fighter i have seen SAAB 2000, C-130, Cn-235 but not a single fighter plz plz plz tell me tht when i can see fighters in e9 islamabad!!!



Haven't you seen them on 23rd March as well they were low mostly and extended their route towards Margalla hills(near E-9)
So far i never seen them going that near to margalla else Pakistan day.
Try change location a bit ....Couple of pics i got was when i was out and some from my house.
Come from 9th avenue down town.


----------



## wild peace

Super Hornet said:


> can u guyz tell me when i can see fighters in e9 islamabad
> 
> Super hornet are not employed by Pakistan Air Force...
> Secondly F7's are flying all over Islamabad in day time but on 30 march they flown in night too..
> 
> so Pls tell me when u woke up


----------



## S.U.R.B.

wild peace said:


> Super Hornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> can u guyz tell me when i can see fighters in e9 islamabad
> 
> but on 30 march they flown in night too..
> 
> 
> 
> He can't see them at day time and you telling about night flights......Good help.
Click to expand...


----------



## Super Hornet

wild peace said:


> Super Hornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> can u guyz tell me when i can see fighters in e9 islamabad
> 
> Super hornet are not employed by Pakistan Air Force...
> Secondly F7's are flying all over Islamabad in day time but on 30 march they flown in night too..
> 
> so Pls tell me when u woke up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wake up on 12 o clock plz tell me and dont make this mazak ok
Click to expand...


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Hornet i know you are desperate
Get a cool binocular.
One time for sure....2:30pm to 3:15pm(leave the morning timmings aside doesn't suites your routine i guess).But don't mind they return at 5:00pm as well

I know night is not the best time to see them 
If you want a good visual ...........change location.


----------



## Super Hornet

S.U.R.B. said:


> wild peace said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't see them at day time and you telling about night flights......Good help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was not in my house in E-9 islamabad on 23 march my father saw them 2 f16 and 2 f7 and i did come back from lahore on 25 march!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## mjnaushad

Super Hornet said:


> can u guyz tell me when i can see fighters in e9 islamabad  since high mark has started i did not see a single fighter i have seen SAAB 2000, C-130, Cn-235 but not a single fighter plz plz plz tell me tht when i can see fighters in e9 islamabad!!!


wake up early. Goto your home rooftop. have a good view of sky. then come back. Turn on your pc. Goto defence.pk. and watch lots of pics of F7 in pictures gallery.


----------



## Mani2020

S.U.R.B. said:


> wild peace said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't see them at day time and you telling about night flights......Good help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wat about u who sees the doors of f-7's lol infact Riyaz Tayaras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a cool binocular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> takay woh bhi tumhari tarha darwazay dekhta rahay
> 
> n i dun wana spoil ur party lol keep seeing doors of f-7 and doing tasbeeh stuff best of luck
> 
> *No offence*
Click to expand...


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Mani2020 said:


> S.U.R.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol infact Riyaz Tayaras
> 
> 
> 
> takay woh bhi tumhari tarha darwazay dekhta rahay
> 
> n i dun wana spoil ur party lol keep seeing doors of f-7 and doing tasbeeh stuff best of luck
> High in the sky with no doors to land the bird..........
> 
> But a helium *Baloon * to escape when low on fuel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> You mean Riyaz Tayaras like the *BIG BALOON* guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High in the sky with no doors to open for landing gear........but
> a helium Baloon in hand to escape when low on gas(oh ! fuel i guess you might again misunderstand it....the stuff like tashbeehs etc)
Click to expand...


----------



## wild peace

Today in High Mark PAF is going to use Motor Way......

Dunya News


----------



## Super Hornet

wild peace said:


> Today in High Mark PAF is going to use Motor Way......
> 
> Dunya News



hey man that will be cool i hve a video in which mirage is landing on motorway


----------



## Super Hornet

S.U.R.B. said:


> Haven't you seen them on 23rd March as well they were low mostly and extended their route towards Margalla hills(near E-9)
> So far i never seen them going that near to margalla else Pakistan day.
> Try change location a bit ....Couple of pics i got was when i was out and some from my house.
> Come from 9th avenue down town.[/QUOTE= TODAY IM GNNA WATCH F7S TODAY!!!


----------



## AstanoshKhan

wild peace said:


> Today in High Mark PAF is going to use Motor Way......
> 
> Dunya News



Which Motorway? I am sure it will be the Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway M1 as it has been readied by PAF for rock and roll.

I'll be leaving from Islamabad to Peshawar after Friday prayers and I hope M1 isn't closed for this purpose.

I'll keep you all updated, inshallah.


----------



## Super Hornet

S.U.R.B. said:


> Hornet i know you are desperate
> Get a cool binocular.
> One time for sure....2:30pm to 3:15pm(leave the morning timmings aside doesn't suites your routine i guess).But don't mind they return at 5:00pm as well
> 
> I know night is not the best time to see them
> If you want a good visual ...........change location.



I am today going to see them on from 2:30pm to 3:15pm i have my camera ready i pray that wheatherr gets clear!


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Super Hornet said:


> I am today going to see them on from 2:30pm to 3:15pm i have my camera ready i pray that wheatherr gets clear!



It will not get clear ..........enjoy the wheather here as it's always a beauty , it's more charming today then waiting for couple of fighter and that too for a short moment.
They won't take any risk today.
Monday's forecast is clear.
BTW What's your camera specs???


----------



## pkd

PAF validates concept of fighter operations from motorways 
Updated at: 1355 PST, Friday, April 02, 2010 
ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Air Force (PAF) on Friday successfully validated its concept of fighter operations from the motorways and highways when its two fighter aircraft landed at a point on motorway.

The historic landmark was achieved as part of the ongoing High Mark-2010 exercise.


----------



## wild peace

Super Hornet said:


> hey man that will be cool i hve a video in which mirage is landing on motorway



Express news is showing live vedio's on this at 14:20


----------



## subanday

wild peace said:


> Express news is showing live vedio's on this at 14:20



Its probably the Lahore - Sheikhupura strip of MW


----------



## mr42O

Watching GEO NEWS and they showed also landing on motorway. Damn i was too slow to record


----------



## fanna4paf

what jf-17 thunder also landing?


----------



## Tiger Awan

Super Hornet said:


> can u guyz tell me when i can see fighters in e9 islamabad  since high mark has started i did not see a single fighter i have seen SAAB 2000, C-130, Cn-235 but not a single fighter plz plz plz tell me tht when i can see fighters in e9 islamabad!!!



Dear I can understand your feelings.

Once my class was attending a lecture, an AC flew over the class. Guessing from its sound i said it might be a mirage. My friend replied "III" means (it was mirage III )

I think so the whole nation is busy these days looking at the sky finding ACs


----------



## razgriz19

Islamabad, April 02: The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) Friday successfully validated its concept of fighter operations from motorways and highways when its two fighter aircraft landed on a motorway. 

The historic landmark was achieved as part of the ongoing High Mark-2010 exercise. 

After landing, the aircraft were refuelled, rearmed and re-launched, Associated Press of Pakistan reported. 

While the point where the two aircraft touched down was not specified, it was believed to be somewhere on the Islamabad-Lahore motorway or that linking the capital with Peshawar. 

High Mark-2010, launched March 15, is the PAF's biggest war game in five years and covers the the entire country from Skardu in the north till the Arabian Sea in the south. 

According to a PAF spokesman, "the ever changing geo-political environment in the region demands change in the employment concepts and doctrinal changes in the application of air power with emphasis on joint operations". 

"High Mark-2010 would provide the PAF an opportunity to validate these concepts that are vital for the overall defence of the country," he added. 

To this end, the spokesman said, High Mark-2010 is aimed at conducting operations in a near-realistic tactical environment while integrating new inductions and providing role-oriented training to the combat and support elements of the force. 

"The exercise is designed to achieve stipulated objectives with special emphasis on exposing PAF combat crew to simulated air battles based on contemporary concepts," he added. 

The exercise includes joint operations with extensive participation from the Pakistan Army and Pakistan Navy that would further enhance joint operations, integration and cooperation amongst the three services, the spokesman said. 

New inductions like the JF-17 Thunder aircraft that has been jointly developed with China and force multipliers such as the Saab-2000 airborne early warning and control aircraft and air-to-air refuellers are participating in the exercise for the first time.
--IANS

Pakistan Air Force validates fighter operations from motorways | Siasat


----------



## S.U.R.B.

ISLAMABAD, Apr 2 (APP): Pakistan Air Force (PAF) on Friday successfully validated its concept of fighter operations from the motorways and highways when its two fighter aircraft landed at a point on motorway. The historic landmark was achieved as part of the ongoing High Mark-2010 exercise. After landing, these aircraft were refueled, rearmed and re-launched for air operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

landing on motor way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

MY MAN!!!!!! Finally yaar!!!

These are the pics i was waiting to see. Keep them coming! =D


----------



## ajpirzada

cant you enlarge them??


----------



## DANGER-ZONE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzad834

its realy good


----------



## Shahzad834

i m very keen to see the pics of fighting Jf-17


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

i'm looking forward to seeing some thick rubber skid marks on the road when i next go on motorway =D


----------



## hassan1

PAF C 130
http://img718.imageshack.us/i/dsc5324q.jpg/

PAF Cessna 208 Caravan
http://img340.imageshack.us/i/dsc53391p.jpg/

PAF IL 78

http://img202.imageshack.us/i/dsc53251.jpg/

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Super Hornet

S.U.R.B. said:


> It will not get clear ..........enjoy the wheather here as it's always a beauty , it's more charming today then waiting for couple of fighter and that too for a short moment.
> They won't take any risk today.
> Monday's forecast is clear.
> BTW What's your camera specs???



My camera specs are (Cannon Power shot *12.1 MEGAPIXELS cool shots if i see them tommorow ok i will take cooool pics for u guyz and by the way 3rd april is my birthday *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1

http://img32.imageshack.us/i/24203405550279918213731.jpg/
http://img62.imageshack.us/i/24203405550344918213731.jpg/
http://img532.imageshack.us/i/24203405550379918213731.jpg/
http://img62.imageshack.us/i/24230378030458015682083.jpg/
http://img188.imageshack.us/i/038dd07589161932e1ad290.jpg/
http://img715.imageshack.us/i/24230376459303015682083.jpg/
http://img402.imageshack.us/i/24230376459588015682083.jpg/
http://img709.imageshack.us/i/24230376459838015682083.jpg/

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## hassan1

http://img188.imageshack.us/i/038dd07589161932e1ad290.jpg/
http://img715.imageshack.us/i/24230376459303015682083.jpg/
http://img402.imageshack.us/i/24230376459588015682083.jpg/
http://img709.imageshack.us/i/24230376459838015682083.jpg/
http://img20.imageshack.us/i/24230376460033015682083.jpg/
http://img704.imageshack.us/i/24230376473108015682083.jpg/

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## nightrider_saulat

MIRAGE III pic seems very much doubtful to me


----------



## Saima Rajput

Super Hornet said:


> My camera specs are (Cannon Power shot *12.1 MEGAPIXELS cool shots if i see them tommorow ok i will take cooool pics for u guyz and by the way 3rd april is my birthday *


Happy Birthday


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Super Hornet said:


> My camera specs are (Cannon Power shot *12.1 MEGAPIXELS cool shots if i see them tommorow ok i will take cooool pics for u guyz and by the way 3rd april is my birthday *



HAPPY BIRTH DAY & BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## Indestructible

nightrider_saulat said:


> MIRAGE III pic seems very much doubtful to me



Ditto


----------



## blain2

Indestructible said:


> Ditto



Although it seems a little wrong but I believe that is because it is from a compressed video shot from another aircraft. I do not think its fake until and unless I do not see what you all of have noticed.

To this day, the Mirage III is a thing of beauty.


----------



## sparklingway

Where did the planes take off and land on the M-2?
APP's new picture gallery and watermark is really annoying. It's a state owned enterprise and we should be allowed to use its pictures free of cost.


----------



## MZUBAIR

hassan1 said:


> http://img715.imageshack.us/i/24230376459303015682083.jpg/
> http://img402.imageshack.us/i/24230376459588015682083.jpg/
> http://img709.imageshack.us/i/24230376459838015682083.jpg/
> 
> http://img704.imageshack.us/i/24230376473108015682083.jpg/



After the induction of JF-17 1st SQD, I thought sooner A-5 is going to be grounded, In these pics they are in a good shape.....looks they are going to serve till 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MZUBAIR



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## MZUBAIR

sparklingway said:


> Where did the planes take off and land on the M-2?
> APP's new picture gallery and watermark is really annoying. It's a state owned enterprise and we should be allowed to use its pictures free of cost.



I think its near Shekhopora....as its written in todays newz paper....Look at ma above post reference from Nawa-i-waqat.


----------



## MZUBAIR




----------



## sonicboom

.
.
.
*The Mirage aircraft was operated by Wing Commander Atta ur Rehman, while F-7 aircraft was operated by Squadron Leader Nasir Mehmood.*

PAF sources while commenting on the operational advantages of such operations said that PAF has joined few countries including the Sweden that are leading in such capability.

http://www.nation.com.pk/pakistan-ne...al-flexibility


----------



## ajpirzada

a gud overall video including few other clips as well including JF 17

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AstanoshKhan

ajpirzada said:


> a gud overall video including few other clips as well including JF 17
> 
> YouTube - PAF achieves capability to use Motorway as its unconventional Air Base



Just wants to clear a point.

The news reporter is saying M1 as Lahore - Islamabad Motorway but infact M1 is Peshawar - Islamabad motorway. For Islamabad - Lahore it is M2 and the exercise took place on M1.

Can anybody confirm whether these exercises took place anywhere else on motorway apart from M1?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

just look out for thick tyre marks on the ground next time you're on motorway and then you'll have rough idea


----------



## Shahzad834

Happy Birthday Bro..........


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> just look out for thick tyre marks on the ground next time you're on motorway and then you'll have rough idea



The Motorway was closed for heavy traffic vehicles but only open for private cars and after the exercises finished, they resume it. 

I did saw those marks yesterday when i was coming back from ISB to PESH. The workers/cranes were busy in arranging those concrete blocks back to their places.

My question is; i have seen numerous pictures with the caption Sheikhpoora Motorway and also a news reporter saying Lahore - islamabad Motorway on this very forum, so was these exercises conducted anywhere else?


----------



## Iceberg

these exercises are really good for all the three forces Airforce, Navy & Army as well as our Intelligence Agencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## sparklingway




----------



## Super Hornet

Saima Rajput said:


> Happy Birthday



THANK YOU


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

nightrider_saulat said:


> MIRAGE III pic seems very much doubtful to me



NO its real....the photographer is an air force official and a friend of mine on FB and there are many more unbelievable shots by him of PAF jets.
ill ask him to share a few more over here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakistantiger

i seen il-78 an f7 today i was travling from rawalpindi to home they beat the scare out of me il-78 look monster n f7 roaring flying tigers look like defence of capital is assigned to them but it is more good if defence of capital is been given to thunders r falcons


----------



## razgriz19

the reporter said if u can land a mirage then u can land any fighter on motorway, as mirage requires high speed than any other jet while landing!!!


----------



## Saima Rajput

I must appreciate his expertise. Congratulate him on behalf of me and all Pakistanis


----------



## Saima Rajput

danger-zone said:


> NO its real....the photographer is an air force official and a friend of mine on FB and there are many more unbelievable shots by him of PAF jets.
> ill ask him to share a few more over here.



I must appreciate his expertise. Congratulate him on behalf of me and all other Pakistanis


----------



## Super Hornet

Saima Rajput said:


> Happy Birthday



i got this pic from my mobile camera my camera battery was down sorry!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Hornet

Saima Rajput said:


> Happy Birthday





Super Hornet said:


> i got this pic from my mobile camera my camera battery was down sorry!!!


this is mobile pic sorry i was not quick to get my camera!!!


----------



## Super Hornet

plz you guyz tell how do i get approval on my uploaded pics plz tell me i am confused!!!


----------



## Super Hornet

Super Hornet said:


> this is mobile pic sorry i was not quick to get my camera!!!


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Super Hornet said:


> i got this pic from my mobile camera my camera battery was down sorry!!!



buddy dont try to fool people over here...ur new and majority is old.
this picture is from past exercise(may b from saffron bandit ) of PAF.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Super Hornet said:


> plz you guyz tell how do i get approval on my uploaded pics plz tell me i am confused!!!



go to a free image hosting website,like www.imageshack.com make an account,up load images,get a link address of that pic and post in in here.
use for posting link of ur picture and past the link b/w IMG/IMG.
and bring some real stuff.
regards


----------



## Super Hornet




----------



## Super Hornet

Super Hornet said:


> [/QUOTE=

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Super Hornet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Hornet




----------



## Super Hornet




----------



## Super Hornet

this is damn goood pic!!!


----------



## arsalan shafique

by watching all those pics....we can say that PAF is coming to a good shape....it is increasing its capabilities in very little funds & modernizing itself to become second to Non!!!!! !!!


----------



## umair86

just saw IL-78 over lahore


----------



## Shahzad834

pakistantiger said:


> i seen il-78 an f7 today i was travling from rawalpindi to home they beat the scare out of me il-78 look monster n f7 roaring flying tigers look like defence of capital is assigned to them but it is more good if defence of capital is been given to thunders r falcons


is there fuel refilling between il-78 and f7?


----------



## Mani2020

*SuperHornet*

stop posting useless stuff...open your eyes and read the name of the thread its about *High Mark 2010*. 

If u have some pics or videos of high mark 2010 ongoing exercise then do post it we will appricitae but stop posting old pics here as there are other threads available for such stuff

and also refrain from posting pics which are already been posted here by other members

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

Shahzad834 said:


> is there fuel refilling between il-78 and f7?



no coz f-7's dun have refueling capability. refueling capability is only available/ present in few of the mirages of PAF ...but refueling probe will b soon integrated in Jf-17's

All Paf f-16's have refueling capability but they use boom refueling which is not available on il-78 for that PAF may purchase another platform or may modify Il-78

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Mani2020 said:


> *SuperHornet*
> 
> stop posting useless stuff...open your eyes and read the name of the thread its about *High Mark 2010*.
> 
> If u have some pics or videos of high mark 2010 ongoing exercise then do post it we will appricitae but stop posting old pics here as there are other threads available for such stuff
> 
> and also refrain from posting pics which are already been posted here by other members




I think he acted on my advice and bought a binocular instead of a camera.

Abe yarr kisse baloon kee he tasweer kench lo mobile kae camera sae takke mani bhai haee kush ho gaein hamare kheir hae
(keeping the joke part aside, hornet bring some documentary evidence that you have seen the jets.Don't play with our emotions.)


----------



## SQ8

Be watchful on the 6th, the chief wants to show off the jets to the public so there will be low flybys with afterburner over all major roads in the 4 cities.
Good time to have the camera ready!


----------



## Mani2020

S.U.R.B. said:


> I think he acted on my advice and bought a binocular instead of a camera.
> 
> Abe yarr kisse baloon kee he tasweer kench lo mobile kae camera sae takke mani bhai haee kush ho gaein hamare kheir hae
> (keeping the joke part aside, hornet bring some documentary evidence that you have seen the jets.Don't play with our emotions.)



tum ghalat suggestions hi diya karo logo ko  ,aur bhai ma khush hi hoon sir bas usay keh raha tha k asay hi useless posts na karai ,coz it will spoil the thread


----------



## aks

mani tu ghusa bari jaldi karta hai


----------



## Super Hornet

Shahzad834 said:


> is there fuel refilling between il-78 and f7?



f7s cant be refeuled bcause they dont have that tecnology mirages, f16, jf17 can be refueled a5 can also not be refeuled!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Hornet

*SORRY SIR!!!!*


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Super Hornet said:


> *SORRY SIR!!!!*


NO problem.
I don't know how much determined you are...but you know it's almost mandatory for you to bring atleast a single Image now after all this foul game.I think mani bhai got really annoyed with you.

And it's nice to see you chosen my signature.


----------



## Super Hornet

this is the video of high mark 2010 plz watch there will be a scene in this video when mirage is landing on motorway!!!!


----------



## Super Hornet

Mani2020 said:


> *SuperHornet*
> 
> stop posting useless stuff...open your eyes and read the name of the thread its about *High Mark 2010*.
> 
> If u have some pics or videos of high mark 2010 ongoing exercise then do post it we will appricitae but stop posting old pics here as there are other threads available for such stuff
> 
> and also refrain from posting pics which are already been posted here by other members



Look i have been thanked by 2 users for f86 pic and 4 users thanked for il 78 pic!!!


----------



## lutfishah

Pakistan to start another Army exercises from 10th of April. I heard this new couple of days ago at Dunya news.


----------



## Super Hornet




----------



## Super Hornet

On rawalpindi base!!!


----------



## Super Hornet

OLD DESIGN OF JF-17 THUNDER!!!


----------



## Super Hornet

S.U.R.B. said:


> NO problem.
> I don't know how much determined you are...but you know it's almost mandatory for you to bring atleast a single Image now after all this foul game.I think mani bhai got really annoyed with you.
> 
> And it's nice to see you chosen my signature.



sorry again !!!


----------



## Super Hornet

Mani2020 said:


> *SuperHornet*
> 
> stop posting useless stuff...open your eyes and read the name of the thread its about *High Mark 2010*.
> 
> If u have some pics or videos of high mark 2010 ongoing exercise then do post it we will appricitae but stop posting old pics here as there are other threads available for such stuff
> 
> and also refrain from posting pics which are already been posted here by other members



huh!!! Then tell me if u have an original IL-78 refeuling pic then plz share it but no cheating from mine!!! ok !!! 2 users thanked me for old pic ok!!!


----------



## qsaark

Super Hornet,

You are a new member and we appreciate your commitment and enthusiasm. However, the pictures you are posting are old, and have repeatedly been posted in various threads. While posting stuff is fun, searching and going through older threads is more rewarding as this would add to your knowledge base. Posting irrelevant (F-86 picture) and older stuff is annoying to the members who have already seen these photos over and over again in other threads and this also puts burden on the bandwidth and storage resources of this forum. Please consider this request patiently as we would be thankful to you for this consideration.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indestructible

Any new updates on HM guys?


----------



## umair86

santro said:


> Be watchful on the 6th, the chief wants to show off the jets to the public so there will be low flybys with afterburner over all major roads in the 4 cities.
> Good time to have the camera ready!



whats this story?


----------



## Kompromat

qsaark said:


> Super Hornet,
> 
> You are a new member and we appreciate your commitment and enthusiasm. However, the pictures you are posting are old, and have repeatedly been posted in various threads. While posting stuff is fun, searching and going through older threads is more rewarding as this would add to your knowledge base. Posting irrelevant *(F-86 picture) and older stuff is annoying to the members who have already seen these photos over and over again in other threads *and this also puts burden on the bandwidth and storage resources of this forum. Please consider this request patiently as we would be thankful to you for this consideration.



Specially for those who flew those birds.


----------



## bilal1219

Dont know if this has been posted before. but this is an awesome video. I thought of making a seperate thread for this , but didnt make it.


----------



## Super Hornet

LOOKS GREAT

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Super Hornet



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Hornet

---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------





LOOKS GREAT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F86 Saber

Guys i believe the Motorway landing excercises were held on M2 near Shekupura where the old Toll plaza used to be because I was comming back from ISB last week and those road dividers were removed, I think it is the only place on the motor way where they have those removeable blocks. . Also although i have not been on M1 except once don't they have a quite wide green belt in between the two roads rather than the narrow divider???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Hornet

qsaark said:


> Super Hornet,
> 
> You are a new member and we appreciate your commitment and enthusiasm. However, the pictures you are posting are old, and have repeatedly been posted in various threads. While posting stuff is fun, searching and going through older threads is more rewarding as this would add to your knowledge base. Posting irrelevant (F-86 picture) and older stuff is annoying to the members who have already seen these photos over and over again in other threads and this also puts burden on the bandwidth and storage resources of this forum. Please consider this request patiently as we would be thankful to you for this consideration.



Yes sir!!!


----------



## Mani2020

Super Hornet said:


> Look i have been thanked by 2 users for f86 pic and 4 users thanked for il 78 pic!!!



If somebody thanked you it doesnt mean that you should start posting the bogus stuff here n there

There are some rules of every thread and you are bound to follow them...as you are a new member so i thnk its our duty to inform u once but if u will keep repeating thn i thnk moderator will do somethng


----------



## arsalan shafique

actually i thought PAF has done it alot of times....they have landed the fighters on motorway as somewhere mentioned in the theard that a guy saw 4 f-7PGs landing on motorway ISL to LAHore......but now i think they r just letting world know of their capabilities by showing this all through media!!!!


----------



## Mani2020

Super Hornet said:


> YouTube - Pakistan's biggest joint military exercises High Mark 2010 - Pakistan Air Force



already posted ...you must go through previous pages to check wether its been posted here or not


*MODERATOR please do somethng man ...

look at the last 2 pages and check the stuff psoetd by this man, even not a single pic is relevant to the topic, the thread is being spoiled*


----------



## Mani2020

Super Hornet said:


>



you should have posted this pic in the thread 

PAF f-16 block 52 pics


i thnk u have decided to post every alpha,beta and gamma in the same thread .....


----------



## courageneverdies

arsalan shafique said:


> actually i thought PAF has done it alot of times....they have landed the fighters on motorway as somewhere mentioned in the theard that a guy saw 4 f-7PGs landing on motorway ISL to LAHore......but now i think they r just letting world know of their capabilities by showing this all through media!!!!



Yeah... In Past they've done so and equally succesfully. Not only on M2 they have also done it on M1. If anyone of you had gone to Peshawar on Thursday, the Motorway (M1) was closed from Burhan to Peshawar for this purpose. 

Many a times they've done this practice on M2.

KIT Over


----------



## S.U.R.B.

well i have got a video today ,but i think it's not that worth watching,because i was on my way back to home near the islamabad a and got it from my mobile camera not very good quality plus too many trees .
If somebody insists i can share.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1

[UR

L=http://img52.imageshack.us/i/highmark20102.jpg/]




[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mani2020

S.U.R.B. said:


> well i have got a video today ,but i think it's not that worth watching,because i was on my way back to home near the islamabad a and got it from my mobile camera not very good quality plus too many trees .
> If somebody insists i can share.



no one will insist u lol 

just kidding if there is somethng visible u can share it


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Mani2020 said:


> no one will insist u lol



I am happy.

btw what's the position there in Lahore ........any mirages , F-16 you seen.


----------



## qsaark

I may very well be wrong but to me, this does not look like an AIM-9P but a R-Darter being fired from a Mirage... What you guys think?

I apologize, it can't be R-Darter since the aircraft in the picture is F-7P not Mirage and Grifo-7 just does not have range to fire a BVR AAM such as R-Darter. I got confused due to the white color of the seeker and darker fins; it could be an AIM-9L.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

hmm interesting.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Aim-9p head





darter









Enough to get a bit confused...
 

Why not ask that pilot ...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

qsaark said:


> I may very well be wrong but to me, this does not look like an AIM-9P but a R-Darter being fired from a Mirage... What you guys think?



Sir, it seems more like an AIM-9 compared to R-darter. 

See the below pictures of R-darter and an AIM-9. 











If you compare and forward fins and the tail fins of both the above pictures, and then compare it with the picture above of the Mirage firing the missile, the size of the forward and tail fins match more with the AIM-9 compared to the R-darter. And also the distance between the seeker at the front and the forward fins is much less compared to the R-darter which has more distance between the seeker and forward fins compared to the AIM-9. 

I say its AIM-9.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

yeah AIM-9L most likely


----------



## ajpirzada

why cant i see all the above pictures


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

that guy *HASSAN* is posting these pictures from a private album of an PAF official.


----------



## blain2

qsaark said:


> I may very well be wrong but to me, this does not look like an AIM-9P but a R-Darter being fired from a Mirage... What you guys think?
> 
> I apologize, it can't be R-Darter since the aircraft in the picture is F-7P not Mirage and Grifo-7 just does not have range to fire a BVR AAM such as R-Darter. I got confused due to the white color of the seeker and darker fins; it could be an AIM-9L.



An easier way to tell is that the aircraft flying is a F-7P and not an F-7PG (the wing is a double-cranked delta, which is not the case in the picture). The F-7Ps are only mated to AIM-9Ps and PL series of AAMs. Only the F-7PGs are mated to AIM-9Ls.

hence it looks like an AIM-9P to me.


----------



## Super Hornet

blain2 said:


> An easier way to tell is that the aircraft flying is a F-7P and not an F-7PG (the wing is a double-cranked delta, which is not the case in the picture). The F-7Ps are only mated to AIM-9Ps and PL series of AAMs. Only the F-7PGs are mated to AIM-9Ls.
> 
> hence it looks like an AIM-9P to me.



I HAVE SEEN F-7P CARRYING AIM-9L &this could be an aim-9p but aim-9L are also mated to f-7p!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koga Ryu

bilal1219 said:


> YouTube - =HD= New Pakistan Air Force - 2010
> 
> Dont know if this has been posted before. but this is an awesome video. I thought of making a seperate thread for this , but didnt make it.


.
---------------------------------------
You Guys need to gain some muscle. For skinny guys the G-force will knock them out very quickly.


----------



## blain2

Super Hornet said:


> My Father fired first AIM-9L sidewinder from an F-7P and also he was awarded a trophy for that he was the first pilot to fire it !!!this could be an aim-9p but aim-9L are also mated to f-7p!



SH, great point. I suspect that the integration work went beyond the PGs because the PGs were the first non-Western platform to have the AIM-9L missile integrated.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Koga Ryu said:


> .
> ---------------------------------------
> You Guys need to gain some muscle. For skinny guys the G-force will knock them out very quickly.



Another troll???

by the way, height has more of a bearing on how one responds to G-forces. (Taller height is disadvantageous)

g-tolerance can be trainable, and our pilots are very much fit for the job. Past performance (war and peacetime) confirms this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saima Rajput

PAF Exercise High Mark 2010 would be fully integrated with Army Field Exercise, April 5, 2010: Army Field Exercise, Azm-e-Nau-3, is scheduled to be held from April 10 to May 13, 2010. The field exercise involves troops belonging to all arms and services and also includes Pakistan Air Force. All available surveillance and reconnaissance assets would be practiced /utilized to validate their efficacy. [Source: ISPR]


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

Hello New here my brother super hornet wanted me to register here !!!i like this site!!!


----------



## SparklingCrescent

Karakoram8 Eagle said:


> Hello New here my brother super hornet wanted me to register here !!!i like this site!!!




 to  .. although wrong section...


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

Super Hornet said:


> My Father fired first AIM-9L sidewinder from an F-7P and also he was awarded a trophy for that he was the first pilot to fire it !!!this could be an aim-9p but aim-9L are also mated to f-7p!



yes i know you r my brother !!!


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

SwatiTheBrave1 said:


> to  .. although wrong section...



WHY?


----------



## Indestructible

Karakoram8 Eagle said:


> WHY?



Welcome! But you should have introduced your self in Member Introduction Forum.


----------



## z9-ec

PAF to hold fire power display today. ACM and PM will be present at the event expect some fireworks.


----------



## IceCold

*Pak Air Force shows power in Thal​*
Updated at: 1126 PST, Tuesday, April 06, 2010
KARACHI: Pakistan Air Force is displaying its acumen in aerial capability today in Jhang area of Thal in connection with countrywide high mark exercises, Geo News reported Tuesday.

Various practices including air-to-land targeting with missiles and bombs are being conducted during the exercises.

The high-mark exercises will include the display of drone planes being used in ground operation against the extremists in the ongoing anti-terror war in collaboration with the PAF.

The PAF exercises commenced in mid-March to last for another two months.

The drills happening every fifth year, are a means to assay the professional capability, expertise and war preparations of the PAF.

Pak Air Force shows power in Thal - GEO.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## z9-ec

It's LIVE right now on PTV News.

A mirage coming in with air to ground weapon

4 F-16s no. 9 squadron coming in now.


----------



## z9-ec

SSW in action.


----------



## WAQAS119

z9-ec said:


> It's LIVE right now on PTV News.
> 
> A mirage coming in with air to ground weapon
> 
> 4 F-16s no. 9 squadron coming in now.



This is great..............


----------



## z9-ec

Shedils coming with K-8 officially replacing T-37s.


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

z9-ec said:


> Shedils coming with K-8 officially replacing T-37s.



yes man !!! coooool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

Karakoram8 Eagle said:


> yes man !!! coooool!



PAKISTAN AIR FORCE IS THE BEST AIR FORCE IN THE WORLD!!!




yes!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DANGER-ZONE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stealth

yaar bomb missile zaya na karo phir America say aur maanganay parengay aur woh nahe dayga .... bijli bachaye apnay liye aur koom kiliye... Missile bomb bachayee apnay liye aur Airforce kiliyee lol


----------



## z9-ec

Highlights of the display:

JF-17 takes part.

F-16s drop 6k lbs payload

2 Mirage aircraft with IL-78 tanker.

Mirage goes super sonic. 

Saab Erieye takes part.

SSW enemy extraction drill with close air support.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

*PM, chiefs of armed forces watch PAF&#8217;s power show*
Updated at: 1301 PST, Tuesday, April 06, 2010


PM, chiefs of armed forces watch PAF&#8217;s power show JHANG: Pakistan Air Force is displaying its power and expertise in aerial capability today in Jhang area of Thal in connection with countrywide High Mark exercises, Geo News reported Tuesday.

The fly past of the fighter jets opened the PAF&#8217;s fire power.

Prime Minister Syed Yousuf Raza Gilani, Defence Minister Ahmed Mukhtar, the chiefs of all armed forces of Pakistan, the high-ups from the Forces&#8217; echelons and the members of the Parliaments attended the opening ceremony.

The PAF&#8217;s JF-17s, F-16s, Mirages, F-7s, PG Aircraft, helicopters are taking part in the drills among other jets.

Various practices including mid-air refueling and air-to-land targeting with missiles and bombs are being conducted during the exercises. The refueler plane has recently been incorporated in the PAF fleet. The plane supplied fuel to two Mirages during the Drills. Moreover, the plane also displayed the feat of deceiving the enemy&#8217;s radar.

The high mark exercises include search-and-relief operation, the use of spy planes, expeditious supply of heavy apparatus by the transport planes and the ground operation with the help of the PAF in war against terrorism.

The high-mark exercises will include the display of drone planes being used in ground operation against the extremists in the ongoing anti-terror war in collaboration with the PAF.

The PAF&#8217;s chief Air Chief Marshal Rao Qamar Suleman said the first phase of the High Mark drills opened today and the second phase will start tomorrow, adding the Pak Air Forces is changing itself with the passage of time.

The drills are aimed at estimation of the PAF capabilities, he added.

The PAF exercises commenced in mid-March to last for another two months.

The drills happening every fifth year, are a means to assay the professional capability, expertise and war preparations of the PAF.
Link
http://geo.tv/4-6-2010/62450.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

Karakoram8 Eagle said:


> yes man !!! coooool!






At rawal pindi airport 2 days ago!


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Karakoram8 Eagle said:


> At rawal pindi airport 2 days ago!




Well my guess could be wrong .......but it doesn't look like rawalpindi airport.


this image was posted by owais usmani _before the IL-78 flew to Pakistan_...post date (NOV-2009).
LINK:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force is displaying its power and expertise in aerial capability today in Jhang area of Thal in connection with countrywide High Mark exercises. - AFP*


----------



## mjnaushad

Air to Air refulling video has been released. Air Marshal can you find or upload it. As the picture is disputed.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

where are the pictures of PAF demo??? :-(


----------



## aks

u guys didnt mentioned about our awac which paf showed in thal exercise part


----------



## ajpirzada

*PAF&#8217;s firepower demo marks precise hit at enemy targets* 
THAL RANGE, Apr 6 (APP): Making bomb runs with dive deliveries of weapons and hitting at enemy&#8217;s mock bunkers, the fighter aircraft of Pakistan Air Force on Tuesday demonstrated a high level of tactical preparedness featuring speed, precision and strength.With thunderous supersonic boom, the aircraft representing PAF&#8217;s fleet including F-16s, JF-17 Thunder, Mirages and F-7 JP appeared in the blue skies during PAF&#8217;s Firepower Demonstration at Thal Range, that spans over an area of 34,000 acres. 
The demo started with two A-5 aircraft - one carrying a National Flag and the other with a welcome banner, flew past the audience including Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani, services chiefs, parliamentarians and PAF officials. 
Two Mirage aircraft showcased the recently acquired aerial refuelling from the IL-76 refueller, maintaining a skilful distance of just 13-26 metres from the tanker. 
An F-16 aircraft flying at an ultra-low altitude and releasing chaff and flares for self-defence, dropped two mark of 2,000 pound bombs at the target, that received a loud applause by the audience.
Four JF-17 thunder aircraft equipped with state-of-the-art avionics, dropped their weapons at 1,900 feet, targeting the mock hideouts of militants at 3 o&#8217; clock position.
In an impressive performance, a Mirage aircraft flying at extremely low 200 feet, dropped its weapons at the enemy targets, while two F-16 at 250 km and maintaining a speed of 480 knots released two mark 84 bombs of 2000 pounds, at the targets. 
Four Mirage - the Night Hawks, capable of low level penetration, allowing minimum time to the enemy and achieving surprise, dropped 5,000 pounds bombs. The weapons generated a high explosive effect against the hardened bunkers.
The H-2 weapon - a wide-range television guided missile, was dropped by two Mirage aircraft at a mud platform, staying at 100-140 kms away from the target, thus making it possible to create a lethal and precise attack at far-off range.
The PAF&#8217;s Special Service Wing demonstrated the targeting of terrorists&#8217; hideouts in their exercise. A C-130 demonstrated the air to container delivery operation, while the MI 171 used as assault and anti-terrorist aircraft, showed the direct action by commandoes of Pakistan Army who landed swiftly from the aircraft and moved to the compound of terrorists. 
The SAAB aircraft flew past the audience, that has a Airborne Early Warning and Control System (AEW & CS) with a capability to see and scan a target at 450 km distance.
In the end, the audience was enthralled as the &#8216;Sherdils&#8217; - the aerobatic team of PAF Academy RisalPur, with T-37 aircraft approached emitting out red and green coloured fumes, and presented exquisite maneuvers followed by a wing-over demo. 
The entire exercise was carried out in a near real situation with an objective of depicting fighter pilots&#8217;s capabilities of avoiding collateral damage and inflicting maximum damage to the enemy targets.

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency ) - PAFs firepower demo marks precise hit at enemy targets

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DaRk WaVe

> The H-2 weapon - a wide-range television guided missile, was dropped by two Mirage aircraft at a mud platform, staying at 100-140 kms away from the target, thus making it possible to create a lethal and precise attack at far-off range.



our stand off weapons


----------



## P4Pakistan

video plese


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

ajpirzada said:


> *PAFs firepower demo marks precise hit at enemy targets*
> THAL RANGE, Apr 6 (APP): Making bomb runs with dive deliveries of weapons and hitting at enemys mock bunkers, the fighter aircraft of Pakistan Air Force on Tuesday demonstrated a high level of tactical preparedness featuring speed, precision and strength.With thunderous supersonic boom, the aircraft representing PAFs fleet including F-16s, JF-17 Thunder, Mirages and F-7 JP appeared in the blue skies during PAFs Firepower Demonstration at Thal Range, that spans over an area of 34,000 acres.
> The demo started with two A-5 aircraft - one carrying a National Flag and the other with a welcome banner, flew past the audience including Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani, services chiefs, parliamentarians and PAF officials.
> Two Mirage aircraft showcased the recently acquired aerial refuelling from the IL-76 refueller, maintaining a skilful distance of just 13-26 metres from the tanker.
> An F-16 aircraft flying at an ultra-low altitude and releasing chaff and flares for self-defence, dropped two mark of 2,000 pound bombs at the target, that received a loud applause by the audience.
> Four JF-17 thunder aircraft equipped with state-of-the-art avionics, dropped their weapons at 1,900 feet, targeting the mock hideouts of militants at 3 o clock position.
> In an impressive performance, a Mirage aircraft flying at extremely low 200 feet, dropped its weapons at the enemy targets, while two F-16 at 250 km and maintaining a speed of 480 knots released two mark 84 bombs of 2000 pounds, at the targets.
> Four Mirage - the Night Hawks, capable of low level penetration, allowing minimum time to the enemy and achieving surprise, dropped 5,000 pounds bombs. The weapons generated a high explosive effect against the hardened bunkers.
> The H-2 weapon - a wide-range television guided missile, was dropped by two Mirage aircraft at a mud platform, staying at 100-140 kms away from the target, thus making it possible to create a lethal and precise attack at far-off range.
> The PAFs Special Service Wing demonstrated the targeting of terrorists hideouts in their exercise. A C-130 demonstrated the air to container delivery operation, while the MI 171 used as assault and anti-terrorist aircraft, showed the direct action by commandoes of Pakistan Army who landed swiftly from the aircraft and moved to the compound of terrorists.
> The SAAB aircraft flew past the audience, that has a Airborne Early Warning and Control System (AEW & CS) with a capability to see and scan a target at 450 km distance.
> In the end, the audience was enthralled as the Sherdils - the aerobatic team of PAF Academy RisalPur, with T-37 aircraft approached emitting out red and green coloured fumes, and presented exquisite maneuvers followed by a wing-over demo.
> The entire exercise was carried out in a near real situation with an objective of depicting fighter pilotss capabilities of avoiding collateral damage and inflicting maximum damage to the enemy targets.
> 
> Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - PAFs firepower demo marks precise hit at enemy targets


damn u make me happy........
i could giv u 10 thanks for this but the rule is only for one


----------



## Saima Rajput

ajpirzada !

like danger zone, i too wished i could give you so many thanks for that. it was like i was there at the time of demonstration. cant wait for videos now.

good job


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

this is the pic of air to air refueling!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

There was talk going on about some image with 2 Miraj Planes being reFueled,,, ppl were saying that it was photoshopped!!! May be the "background" was edited BUT i think planes were real...

Watch from 00:21





& here's a snap from video posted by Danger-Zone on last page... It shows same plane with Flag covered with white paint...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

can u guyz tell me that how do i get senior by ranks new here?


----------



## Mani2020

S.U.R.B. said:


> I am happy.
> 
> btw what's the position there in Lahore ........any mirages , F-16 you seen.



havnt seen any of them for a long time


----------



## Mani2020

today Live video of high mark was shown by tv channels...but i missed it completely...can somebody post it here plz


----------



## Mani2020

S.U.R.B. said:


> Well my guess could be wrong .......but it doesn't look like rawalpindi airport.
> 
> 
> this image was posted by owais usmani _before the IL-78 flew to Pakistan_...post date (NOV-2009).
> LINK:



it is in ukraine during its flight testing


----------



## z9-ec

some APP pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

Mani2020 said:


> today Live video of high mark was shown by tv channels...but i missed it completely...can somebody post it here plz


Request has been send to "Air marshal". He always comes with a blast.

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------

^^^^^what stupid logo they put on pictures.....

Stupid APP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crypto

EmO GiRl said:


> our stand off weapons



excellent!!
any videos of this exercise


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

seriously!!!

APP always has good pictures, but then they RUIN them with that stupid watermark....


its fine, they can put photo credits --but without ruining the whole bloody picture.

it irritates me too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

mjnaushad said:


> Request has been send to "Air marshal". He always comes with a blast.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------
> 
> ^^^^^what stupid logo they put on pictures.....
> 
> Stupid APP



i already contact with app they never reply this water mark from last week its cover 90$ of image please guys contact them may be rethink.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Mani2020 said:


> today Live video of high mark was shown by tv channels...but i missed it completely...can somebody post it here plz



I have also missed the action today....but then a classfellow of mine told me that he has got a video of news clip from Geo news ,it's not that clear because been captured from a cafeteria TV screen.

well i got it and uploaded it ...

will wait for airmarshal for the original one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crypto

S.U.R.B. said:


> I have also missed the action today....but then a classfellow of mine told me that he has got a video of news clip from Geo news ,it's not that clear because been captured from a cafeteria TV screen.
> 
> well i got it and uploaded it ...
> 
> will wait for airmarshal for the original one.



Much obliged


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

General Imran Khan saab! how does one contact them


----------



## Imran Khan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> General Imran Khan saab! how does one contact them



sir jee look at there site written contact us.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

i dunno who is being lazy 


me -- because i want you to provide the link

or you -- because you dont provide the link 


hehehe, i'll talk to these APP guys. Because seriously, this watermark business totally ruins the images. Can't see anything.


----------



## Imran Khan

they have to use but corner of pic not likt this


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

S.U.R.B. said:


> I have also missed the action today....but then a classfellow of mine told me that he has got a video of news clip from Geo news ,it's not that clear because been captured from a cafeteria TV screen.
> 
> well i got it and uploaded it ...
> 
> will wait for airmarshal for the original one.
> 
> YouTube - HM 10



ok not bad,
we have seen thunder drooping 2x250kg and a 1000kg bomb,that was really great.
*BUT WHERE THE HEK H2 missile is.?*


----------



## Stealth

Full Air-to-Air Refuelling by IL78 - mirage (Full clip on GEO TV news) love it! waiting for that clip!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Stealth said:


> Full Air-to-Air Refuelling by IL78 - mirage (Full clip on GEO TV news) love it! waiting for that clip!



is this all we have for now?







(fast forward to end)


----------



## dexter

good job !!!!!!!


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Well, i guess we'll have a full fledge detailed HD documentary of these exercises when it reaches the end, till then enjoy a few sneak peak of the show.


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tomahawk

*IL-78 refueling Mirages during High Mark 2010.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

thnks tom need more pics


----------



## PakShaheen79



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tomahawk

*High Mark 2010*


----------



## uncanny

hey guys! any info regarding the base Paf was using during this Thal exercises?


----------



## Stealth

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> is this all we have for now?
> 
> YouTube - PAF Exercise High Mark 2010 - PTV News Report
> 
> 
> (fast forward to end)




No dear today GEO NEWS Clip (2 Mirage refuell by IL78, around 5 - 7 second full clip).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

air marshal said:


> YouTube - Pakistan Air Force shows power in Jhang area of Thal



h2 missile.......??


----------



## S.U.R.B.

santro said:


> Be watchful on the 6th, the chief wants to show off the jets to the public so there will be low flybys with afterburner over all major roads in the 4 cities.
> Good time to have the camera ready!



well santro dear, nothing happened today else the PAF show of air power in Jhang district.
Not a single flight by F-7pgs over islamabad.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

danger-zone said:


> h2 missile.......??



No need to worry about exercise is still on.....in second phase i guess with Pakarmy and navy joining the action.
They will inshallah test it from some platform,better if from thunder.


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sur

I just realised that exercises r in the city i was born & raised in,,, JHANG,,, Shorkoot airbase would be the one they fly from,,, Flying jets were almost a daily routine over my house,,, But now we have moved to Lahore... 

My father had his Job for years in *Thal* area,,,


----------



## ACE17

sur said:


> I just realised that exercises r in the city i was born & raised in,,, JHANG,,, Shorkoot airbase would be the one they fly from,,, Flying jets were almost a daily routine over my house,,, But now we have moved to Lahore...
> 
> My father had his Job for years in *Thal* area,,,



yup u r rite : )


----------



## S.U.R.B.

BTW you too ,i was also born in JHANG ,later moved to Islamabad when i was 1 year old.My father's home there(at JHANG SADAR).


----------



## sur

S.U.R.B. said:


> BTW you too ,i was also born in JHANG ,later moved to Islamabad when i was 1 year old.My father's home there(at JHANG SADAR).


Good to know u were born in JHANG...
I lived there for 23 years,,, I still have all my father's family there in Jhang Sadar... I lived in Satellite Town (Nia Shar) &#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1588;&#1607;&#1585;


----------



## S.U.R.B.

One of my cousin (mamoo zad ) lives there at satellite town...
whenever i visit my relatives,i do listen the roar of PAF jets.


----------



## sur

S.U.R.B. said:


> One of my cousin (mamoo zad ) lives there at satellite town...
> whenever i visit my relatives,i do listen the roar of PAF jets.


what a co-incidence, we share part of log-in names too 
*sur* ... *s.u.r*.b


----------



## S.U.R.B.

sur said:


> what a co-incidence, we share part of log-in names too
> *sur* ... *s.u.r*.b



And i love co-incidence phenomenon and that's really good one.

That's an abbreviation ,won't tell more


----------



## ArmyMAn

it's good to have exercise . enemy will come to know that we have much strength to oppose their "SURGICAL STRIKE".


----------



## S.U.R.B.

ArmyMAn said:


> it's good to have exercise . enemy will come to know that we have much strength to oppose their "SURGICAL STRIKE".



Plus we do have good *surgeons *to counter strike.


----------



## Imran Khan

sargical strikes= best joke of 2009

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## razgriz19

danger-zone said:


> YouTube - PAF High Marks Report By Laiq ur Rehman



LOL the music at beginning was quite wierd.....first i thought something was up with my pc!!


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

air marshal said:


> YouTube - PAF's High Mark exercise enters second phase - April 6, 2010



*PAFs High Mark Exercise Enters Second Phase​*


> THAL, PAF BOMBING RANGE, April 6 (APP) - A more crucial and significant phase of exercise High Mark 2010 being carried out by Pakistan Air Force (PAF) would enter its second phase on Wednesday.
> 
> In the second phase troops of Pakistan Army would join hands with the PAF to carry out joint exercise for the first time in the history of the country.The successful culmination of the first phase of the exercise was announced formally by the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Rao Qamar Suleman at the air-power demonstration conducted by the aircraft of the PAF at this remote range situated on the right bank of Indus on Tuesday.
> 
> Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani, Minister for Defence, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, Services Chiefs, Chairmen Senate and National Assembly Committees on Defence, Defence Attaches from various missions in Islamabad and senior military officers witnessed the spectacular fire power and acrobatic show of the PAF hawks.
> 
> PAF and Pakistan Army would conduct joint operations to polish their skills in the near to real conditions to be created in various geographical conditions.
> 
> The aircraft including JF-17 Thunder, F-16, F-7, A-5, and Mirage took part in the air power show which used weapons from air to ground.
> 
> Over two dozen targets, erected for the purpose on the ground, were engaged with precise accuracy by these aircraft. The anti-terrorist operation exercise was jointly conducted by the Pakistan Army Commandos and aircraft of PAF and helicopters of Army Aviation.
> 
> The operation was well coordinated in a manner that the commandos on ground were provided air guard by the PAF jets who pounded the hide out of the terrorists alongside the ground operation displaying the pin point accuracy of the pounding the targets by the jets from a high altitude in air.
> 
> The High Mark 2010 was kicked off in the mid of March and would continue till mid of the next month. Pakistan Navy would also join its sister services at some later stage to make it a multi-services joint exercise.



Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency ) - PAFs High Mark exercise enters second phase


----------



## mshoaib61



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshoaib61




----------



## ArmyMAn

yeah we really do have best surgeons .. and yes it was like a mother telling her child that " so jao warna bili a jaye ge" some enemies were trying to harase us by doing the same bili thing.. but by the grace of Al mighty Allah we are not that much weak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Lash Pash!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Air Marshal :

Are you aware of the Location of that F-6 painted in National Flag.

I think it all happened on a secret airbase in that area, which i am aware of.

What do you suggest ?


----------



## Super Hornet

Black Blood said:


> Air Marshal :
> 
> Are you aware of the Location of that F-6 painted in National Flag.
> 
> I think it all happened on a secret airbase in that area, which i am aware of.
> 
> What do you suggest ?



I think so too it can be possiblee


----------



## ejaz007

*PAF flexes its muscles *
Wednesday, April 07, 2010
By Muhammad Anis

ISLAMABAD: The awesome Firepower Demonstration-2010 by jet fighters marked the end of first phase of Highmark-2010 countrywide exercises at the PAF firing range Thal near Jhang on Tuesday.

It was the biggest firepower demonstration since the 1989 show in Somiani near Karachi. Defence Minister Chaudhry Ahmad Mukhtar, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee General Tariq Majid, Chief of Army Staff General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Rao Qamar Suleman, Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Nouman Basheer, members of the Senate and the National Assembly standing committees on defence and attaches of friendly countries based in Islamabad also watched the demonstration.

The event reflected the high level of operational and tactical preparedness by PAF pilots which started with a deafening sound of sonic boom by two mirage aircraft crossing the sound barrier (flying with speed faster than sound).

The highlights of the demonstration were simultaneous re-fuelling of two mirage aircraft by the IL-78 mid-air refueller recently acquired from Ukraine while maintaining a measurable distance, stunning hitting of target by off-long range precision guided missile dropped from a fighter aircraft from 60 kilometres distance, an F-16 aircraft flying at an ultra-low altitude releasing chaff and flares to deceive the perceived enemy dropped two mark 2,000 pound bombs at the target, two A-5 aircraft with one carrying the national flag and the other a welcome banner.

Four JF-17 thunder aircraft equipped with state-of-the-art avionics, dropped weapons at 1,900 feet, targeting the mock hideouts of militants. A Mirage aircraft flying at extremely low 200 feet, dropped its weapons at the targets, while two F-16 aircrafts leased two mark 84 bombs of 2,000 pounds, at the targets. Four Mirage of the Night Hawks squadron, capable of low-level penetration dropped 5,000 pounds bombs with an element of surprise for the enemy by accomplishing the task in minimum possible time, generating a thunder leaving behind flames and smoke.

The PAF also demonstrated the SAAB Early Warning and Control AEW&C system. The ERIEYE radar system mounted on the turboprop aircraft not only enables the PAF to detect all aircraft taking off and landing at all Forward Indian airbases adjacent to Pakistan, but also to identify the type of aircraft operating, the weapons systems they are equipped with, the vector they are heading and the altitude they are operating at.

The Special Services Group of Pakistan Army and Special Services Wing of the PAF demonstrated a joint operation and destroyed a conceived hideout of terrorists. The commandos dropped from two helicopters killed most of the conceived terrorists and captured some of them. The fighter jets also assisted the operation with aerial bombing.

While we strive for peace with honour in a stable environment, I assure all countries in the region that we are a peace-loving nation, with no aggressive designs against anyone. We, however, need to test our defensive capabilities, Prime Minister Gilani said, while speaking on the occasion. He said High Mark-2010 was one such opportunity to validate joint operational concepts.

Gilani said the Pakistani nation was presently living in turbulent times, as indeed the entire world continued to witness numerous destabilising events. The challenges that confront us today have to be viewed in the context of these changes, which have shaped the geopolitical landscape of the world, he said.

He said these changes increase mutual stakes through greater interdependence, they also transform global as well as regional security environment in South Asia. He said despite many external and internal challenges, Pakistan had slowly, but steadily managed to negotiate the pitfalls, and make a mark for itself on the international scene. I am well aware of the multifaceted challenges faced by our nation while we move ahead to provide solutions, the high state of preparedness of our Armed Forces strengthens our national resolve and confidence, he added.

Todays event not only portrays the true potential of the Pakistan Air Force, but also indicates its superior professionalism, incomparable skills and matchless team work of its air warriors, as well as the vision and planning of its commanders.

He said he realised that the armed forces, especially the Pakistan Air Force, whose inductions, up-gradations required more funding comparatively. I also realise that this is a necessity, to maintain the cutting edge of a force, which is the pride of the nation, and indeed is second to none, the prime minister added.

Gilani noted with pleasure that the Pakistan Air Force, despite its heavy commitment in the ongoing counter terrorist operations, and remaining within its own resources, undertook a major Exercise High Mark-2010, which showed that it always remained fully prepared for its missions, role and task. 

He appreciated the exemplary commitment, dedication and enthusiasm of PAF personnel, which had made this event possible. He congratulated the chief of the air staff on the successful conclusion of the professional demonstration. I also deeply commend the devotion of all PAF airmen and civilians involved in the preparation of this mega event, he added.

Air Chief Marshal Rao Qamar Suleman said the second phase of the High Mark 2010 would commence today (Wednesday) during which joint counter-insurgency operations would be conducted by the three services.

He said new force multipliers had recently been inducted by the PAF and the ongoing exercise was meant to test the true potential of the force and validate precision engagement capabilities as the PAF stepped into a new era of modern warfare.

Online adds: Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani has said the strategic dialogue between Pakistan and the US will yield positive result. My recent visit to the US was successful. The Pak-US strategic dialogue would yield positive results, he said during his informal talk to media persons at the PAF Range Thal on Tuesday on the occasion of PAF High Mark-2010 exercise.

He said Pakistan Armys Azm-e-Nou-111 field exercises were bigger than Zarb-e-Momin exercises. The PAF recent High Mark -2010 exercises would bring improvement in defence capabilities. These exercises were very impressive, he added. 

Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) Gen Tariq Majeed has made it clear that Army exercises do not aimed at giving message to any country but they are meant for bringing improvement in the capabilities of the armed forces. He said the recent Pakistan Army exercises were designed for testing its capabilities.

PAF flexes its muscles


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

Super Hornet said:


> I think so too it can be possiblee



Super hornet, He is not questioning you or he does not needs your assistence . . . ?


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

plz dnt mind wat hve i said. . ! LIUTENENT Super Hornet .


----------



## ARIZ ZAFAR

Well i m hugely disappointed with PAF's inventory.i know they are professional air force,but tell me which air force is termed as unprofessional.we are in 21st century and we are still using those chinese F-7's.(as i always hate chinese junk).we are still operating 40 year old Mirages.those Rose upgraded mirages are nothing.i feel sorry for my air warriors.where is our government ?can't they see our inventory need's modernization.yeah!they have started modernization program,but what are we getting chinese crap.on the other side of the border they have left no stone unturned to modernize their inventory.i know we can't compare themselves to our neighbor's purchasing power,but we wont stand a chance in case of war with india.many might disagree but i have my strong views against the official machinery.


----------



## EagleEyes

ARIZ ZAFAR said:


> Well i m hugely disappointed with PAF's inventory.i know they are professional air force,but tell me which air force is termed as unprofessional.we are in 21st century and we are still using those chinese F-7's.(as i always hate chinese junk).we are still operating 40 year old Mirages.those Rose upgraded mirages are nothing.i feel sorry for my air warriors.where is our government ?can't they see our inventory need's modernization.yeah!they have started modernization program,but what are we getting chinese crap.on the other side of the border they have left no stone unturned to modernize their inventory.i know we can't compare themselves to our neighbor's purchasing power,but we wont stand a chance in case of war with india.many might disagree but i have my strong views against the official machinery.



You going to pay for F-22? Khane ko roti nahi Pak mein..tum ko modern planes chahiyan. Minimum deterrence policy is in effect bhai. I dont think we are going to show supremacy anytime soon...until Pak economy is booming consistently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arsalan shafique

SaW two or three mirages-3s over Karachi malir cantt .....near Jinnah terminal.........i think they were circling over it.............

got 3 videos of a bit bad quality..................just tell me how to upload them??????


----------



## arsalan shafique

i think now they r moving towards karachi.................the time was sharp 10 when i saw first mirage.........................


----------



## MZUBAIR

This image looks to represent all classes of AC's PAF have.

JF-17
F-16
F-7PG
F-7
Mirage 
A-5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arsalan shafique

please tell me anyone how to upload videos??????????????????


----------



## ARIZ ZAFAR

WebMaster said:


> You going to pay for F-22? Khane ko roti nahi Pak mein..tum ko modern planes chahiyan. Minimum deterrence policy is in effect bhai. I dont think we are going to show supremacy anytime soon...until Pak economy is booming consistently.



you got me slightly wrong brother.i m not saying we should just go and buy anything.i want our government to put money in our own research work.simply by buying chinese junk wont have any long term prospect.when they can fund a project in china why they can't fund their 
own indigenous project.and why our government is so scared of india.i really don't see them as a threat right now.our government need to have a strategic plan to counter economic slumps.when i compare our population to India's the ratios are in India's favor.that's where my mind boggles.despite having a huge poor population they are on their road to become a superpower(or as the western media addresses them)and we still are starving for a good economic policy?the law makers need to take a serious attitude towards our economy other wise we ....


----------



## MZUBAIR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arsalan shafique

ARIZ ZAFAR said:


> you got me slightly wrong brother.i m not saying we should just go and buy anything.i want our government to put money in our own research work.simply by buying chinese junk wont have any long term prospect.when they can fund a project in china why they can't fund their
> own indigenous project.and why our government is so scared of india.i really don't see them as a threat right now.our government need to have a strategic plan to counter economic slumps.when i compare our population to India's the ratios are in India's favor.that's where my mind boggles.despite having a huge poor population they are on their road to become a superpower(or as the western media addresses them)and we still are starving for a good economic policy?the law makers need to take a serious attitude towards our economy other wise we ....



dude dont call Chinese things junk as they helped us & gave us military equipment when there was no one to give & dont forget that only due to them u r a nuclear power......................................& do u know y we r lacking behind becoz we never thanked ALLAH for giving us this homeland but Instead WE ALWAYS DEMANDED MORE & MORE.................WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME U HERE ANY SAYING NOW PAKISTAN IS IN THE GOOD CONDITION....not even in 60s & 80s when we were in a lot better condition!!!!!
when Musharaf was there everyone was having Problems with him but now when he is no more we r still having problems VERY BIGGER ONEZ!!!!!



so please i request u all to THANK ALLAH............still In this condition....we r lot better then many countries in the world & prey for its progress!!!!!


& now get back to the topic.......instead of thinking for future procurements!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umair86

arsalan shafique said:


> please tell me anyone how to upload videos??????????????????



upload them on youtube.


----------



## arsalan shafique

umair86 said:


> upload them on youtube.



i dont have an account on youtube!!!!
any other way!!


----------



## Crypto

ARIZ ZAFAR said:


> you got me slightly wrong brother.i m not saying we should just go and buy anything.i want our government to put money in our own research work.*simply by buying chinese junk* wont have any long term prospect.*when they can fund a project in china why they can't fund their
> own indigenous project*.and why our government is so scared of india.i really don't see them as a threat right now.our government need to have a strategic plan to counter economic slumps.when i compare our population to India's the ratios are in India's favor.that's where my mind boggles.despite having a huge poor population they are on their road to become a superpower(or as the western media addresses them)and we still are starving for a good economic policy?the law makers need to take a serious attitude towards our economy other wise we ....



firstly how is Chinese equipment junk? would love some more elaboration 

Secondly developing a fighter jet is not easy; it takes years of R&D and without any real experience its even harder. We should thank Chinese who joined hands in JF17 project and we have more know-how about jet tech. 
Why waste resources (which we already lack) to start from 0 when we can share and benefit from knowledge that Chinese already posses - saving us resources but fast tracks the whole shabang as well.

i do agree with your point regarding economic development! and we should be proud of PAF that under such circumstance they were able to achieve JF17 built exactly to our needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arsalan shafique

Login | Facebook
Login | Facebook
Login | Facebook
Login | Facebook

have already uploaded them on FB!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Super Hornet

arsalan shafique said:


> Login | Facebook
> Login | Facebook
> Login | Facebook
> Login | Facebook
> 
> have already uploaded them on FB!!!



il-78 refueling two mirages!!!


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

Super Hornet said:


> il-78 refueling two mirages!!!


its an cooooool pic!


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

can anyone tell me how can i get senior by ranks?


----------



## arsalan shafique

by providing useful stuff......u will get thanks..................thats how u will increase!!!


----------



## uncanny

sur said:


> I just realised that exercises r in the city i was born & raised in,,, JHANG,,, Shorkoot airbase would be the one they fly from,,, Flying jets were almost a daily routine over my house,,, But now we have moved to Lahore...
> 
> My father had his Job for years in *Thal* area,,,



i was curious cuz i am also very near to shorkot cantt only 15 km from there and there was lot of jets flying at the time of that thal exercise so i was wondering that may be they were using the shorkot rafeqe base at that time...........


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Another video..








@ 0.48 thunder
@ 3.04 Pakistani Flag with an A-5.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

ajpirzada said:


> *PAFs firepower demo marks precise hit at enemy targets*
> THAL RANGE, Apr 6 (APP): Making bomb runs with dive deliveries of weapons and hitting at enemys mock bunkers, the fighter aircraft of Pakistan Air Force on Tuesday demonstrated a high level of tactical preparedness featuring speed, precision and strength.With thunderous supersonic boom, the aircraft representing PAFs fleet including F-16s, JF-17 Thunder, Mirages and F-7 JP appeared in the blue skies during PAFs Firepower Demonstration at Thal Range, that spans over an area of 34,000 acres.
> The demo started with two A-5 aircraft - one carrying a National Flag and the other with a welcome banner, flew past the audience including Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani, services chiefs, parliamentarians and PAF officials.
> Two Mirage aircraft showcased the recently acquired aerial refuelling from the IL-76 refueller, maintaining a skilful distance of just 13-26 metres from the tanker.
> An F-16 aircraft flying at an ultra-low altitude and releasing chaff and flares for self-defence, dropped two mark of 2,000 pound bombs at the target, that received a loud applause by the audience.
> Four JF-17 thunder aircraft equipped with state-of-the-art avionics, dropped their weapons at 1,900 feet, targeting the mock hideouts of militants at 3 o clock position.
> In an impressive performance, a Mirage aircraft flying at extremely low 200 feet, dropped its weapons at the enemy targets, while two F-16 at 250 km and maintaining a speed of 480 knots released two mark 84 bombs of 2000 pounds, at the targets.
> Four Mirage - the Night Hawks, capable of low level penetration, allowing minimum time to the enemy and achieving surprise, dropped 5,000 pounds bombs. The weapons generated a high explosive effect against the hardened bunkers.
> *The H-2 weapon - a wide-range television guided missile, was dropped by two Mirage aircraft at a mud platform, staying at 100-140 kms away from the target, thus making it possible to create a lethal and precise attack at far-off range.*
> The PAFs Special Service Wing demonstrated the targeting of terrorists hideouts in their exercise. A C-130 demonstrated the air to container delivery operation, while the MI 171 used as assault and anti-terrorist aircraft, showed the direct action by commandoes of Pakistan Army who landed swiftly from the aircraft and moved to the compound of terrorists.
> The SAAB aircraft flew past the audience, that has a Airborne Early Warning and Control System (AEW & CS) with a capability to see and scan a target at 450 km distance.
> In the end, the audience was enthralled as the Sherdils - the aerobatic team of PAF Academy RisalPur, with T-37 aircraft approached emitting out red and green coloured fumes, and presented exquisite maneuvers followed by a wing-over demo.
> The entire exercise was carried out in a near real situation with an objective of depicting fighter pilotss capabilities of avoiding collateral damage and inflicting maximum damage to the enemy targets.
> 
> Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - PAFs firepower demo marks precise hit at enemy targets



KAHAN HAI BHAI YE......KAB TAK INTAZAR KARWAO GE.....AB TO SHAKAL DEKHA DO...


----------



## owais.usmani

*Without the stupid APP logo:*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

S.U.R.B. said:


> Another video..
> 
> 
> YouTube - Pakistan Airforce Fire Power Demonstration - High Mark 2010 (Ptv News Report)
> 
> 
> @ 0.48 thunder
> @ 3.04 Pakistani Flag with an A-5.


*Look at 1:38.....The P90SMGs loooks cool.*


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

ARIZ ZAFAR said:


> Well i m hugely disappointed with PAF's inventory.i know they are professional air force,but tell me which air force is termed as unprofessional.



do we really need to go there?

Judge an Air Force by its accomplishments; how a financially un-endowed AF like ours managed to defend all territory during its engagements with enemy, while also meeting the standards to face current and future challenges. You judge an AF by the professionalism and determination of the leadership and personnel; the training programs and the flight safety records.

Given what we have, I'd say we've done quite well. 

Save your disappointment for the leadership of the country -- or lack thereof.




> we are in 21st century and we are still using those chinese F-7's.(as i always hate chinese junk).



Well hopefully you can change your attitude. F-7P/PG/etc. are far from junk aircrafts. They served the backbone of our Air Force and they did quite well. 

The F-6 'Chinese junk' served Pakistan quite well in 1971. It secured kills against superior indian Mig-21s --thanks to its powerful cannons. 

The Chinese have helped Pakistan since the beginning. And the quality of their products is rapidly gaining pace. Show gratitude to them --especially at a time when other unreliable allies were hitting us with arms embargoes during our times of need.



> we are still operating 40 year old Mirages.those Rose upgraded mirages are nothing.



Once again, familiarize yourself with the aircraft. The upgraded Mirages are indeed still old platforms, but still very much capable; and employing many 4th Gen. technology and capabilities.

Those 40 year old Mirages have served PAF very well. Given that we have the rebuild facilities, we can basically build them from scratch. It's a cost effective solution. Incidentally, we will be phasing them out soon within the next decade. (which is sad for me and other fans of these awesome aircrafts)




> i feel sorry for my air warriors.



They are serving their country dutifully. And serving it with pride, as they are in enviable position. 

Trust me, no need to feel sorry for them.



> can't they see our inventory need's modernization.yeah!they have started modernization program,but what are we getting chinese crap



Familiarize yourself with the PAF Modernization program. Dont make loosely worded statements like that.

Once the FC-20 (4.5 gen aircraft) meets all PAF specifications you can bet your life it wont be 'crap'

Familiarize yourself also with our defence and offensive-defence minded doctrine. We dont need F-22s and F-35. We can't even afford those aircrafts. You think inductions and training are so cheap? Open your eyes bro.



> on the other side of the border they have left no stone unturned to modernize their inventory.i know we can't compare themselves to our neighbor's purchasing power,but we wont stand a chance in case of war with india.many might disagree but i have my strong views against the official machinery.



PAF's role is to protect Pakistan's airspace. To defend Pakistan from foreign aggression; as of late (and they have had to adapt and learn new methods and induct new technologies) --- anti-terrorist precision strikes. 

We have proved time and time again that the certain neighbours can never interfere or disturb our airspace. 

you are free to share your views, but next time be more specific and a little more pragmatic and realistic before talking down on the PAF, her capabilities or her fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Saima Rajput

Abu Zolfiqar

Salute to you. You've explained it very well !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

THIS IS THE MIRAGE WHICH WAS ON THE LEFT OF IL-78 DURING THE DEMONSTRATION IN THAL RANGE!!!


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Karakoram8 Eagle said:


> \THIS IS THE MIRAGE WHICH WAS ON THE LEFT OF IL-78!



Good observation  .....well done i like your energy man.
 BVR sight capabilities...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

S.U.R.B. said:


> Good observation  .....well done i like your energy man.
> BVR sight capabilities...



its BVR capable but cant carry BVR missiles.
those are just Rumors that PAF mirage can fire BVR missiles.


----------



## pakistantiger

nice picture i love the picture of bomb which dropped by thunder to hit the target precisely love you paf and love you thuder


----------



## hataf

danger-zone said:


> its BVR capable but cant carry BVR missiles.
> those are just Rumors that PAF mirage can fire BVR missiles.



here BVR is used for who post the post not for mirage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

danger-zone said:


> its BVR capable but cant carry BVR missiles.
> those are just Rumors that PAF mirage can fire BVR missiles.



Hey buddy you lost the fun man....i was commenting on the post of karakorum ..got good sight: BVR sight ... was too specific about Mirage 583.........
Had we got the BVR sight we might had picked it as well from the video.
I am not commenting on mirage BVR capable or not.
reference.


> THIS IS THE MIRAGE WHICH WAS ON THE LEFT OF IL-78 DURING THE DEMONSTRATION IN THAL RANGE!!!


----------



## Shahzad834

thanks bro


----------



## Shahzad834

Thanks for kind info bro.......


----------



## Shahzad834

Super Hornet said:


> LOOKS GREAT


i thin its owsum great work bro.....?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzad834

S.U.R.B. said:


> well i have got a video today ,but i think it's not that worth watching,because i was on my way back to home near the islamabad a and got it from my mobile camera not very good quality plus too many trees .
> If somebody insists i can share.


plz share...........


----------



## Shahzad834

Plz some tell me is here chance for the multani to see this highmark 2010 in multan 
any task will perform in multan?..................
I like JF17 where is it ............
when will it come in exercise......?


----------



## nightrider_saulat

can anyone post the pics of f-16 and jf-17 dropping LGBs on mock targets


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

nightrider_saulat said:


> can anyone post the pics of f-16 and jf-17 dropping LGBs on mock targets



what?
there wasnt any LGB in that exercise all fighters wer dropping *DUM BOMBS*.but an article says that 
*two mirage launched h2 missile to mock targets *
but i ve seen more then 10 videos but couldn't get a single sight of that missile


----------



## blain2

danger-zone said:


> what?
> there wasnt any LGB in that exercise all fighters wer dropping *DUM BOMBS*.but an article says that
> *two mirage launched h2 missile to mock targets *
> but i ve seen more then 10 videos but couldn't get a single sight of that missile



They have used plenty of guided ordnance in Swat. There is also footage of it. Given that its being used so widely operationally, the PAF may have felt that it did not need to expend expensive smart ordnance in this exercise. Secondly, the LGB delivery is usually done from much higher altitudes where the people sitting in the stands cannot view the launch platform. So these considerations may have come up. All speculations on my part, but since I have not see any specific footage of LGBs, I thought I'd share this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umair86

arsalan shafique said:


> Login | Facebook
> Login | Facebook
> Login | Facebook
> Login | Facebook
> 
> have already uploaded them on FB!!!



they are not available


----------



## ARIZ ZAFAR

blain2 said:


> They have used plenty of guided ordnance in Swat. There is also footage of it. Given that its being used so widely operationally, the PAF may have felt that it did not need to expend expensive smart ordnance in this exercise. Secondly, the LGB delivery is usually done from much higher altitudes where the people sitting in the stands cannot view the launch platform. So these considerations may have come up. All speculations on my part, but since I have not see any specific footage of LGBs, I thought I'd share this.


.
wrong brother.our PAF doesn't uses LGB.well they are in talks with US.as i m writing this post i m reading an article in defense weekly.there is very small article according to which our PAF officials are negotiating for more than 500 LGB.(along with laser designator).currently PAF can fire these LGB from two air crafts.F-16's and thunder.but to fire these weapons from thunder we will need laser designator with in bound laser mash.till then we can only rely on dumb bomb's.any ways bro LGB's have their own share of problem.


----------



## blain2

ARIZ ZAFAR said:


> .
> wrong brother.our PAF doesn't uses LGB.well they are in talks with US.as i m writing this post i m reading an article in defense weekly.there is very small article according to which our PAF officials are negotiating for more than 500 LGB.(along with laser designator).currently PAF can fire these LGB from two air crafts.F-16's and thunder.but to fire these weapons from thunder we will need laser designator with in bound laser mash.till then we can only rely on dumb bomb's.any ways bro LGB's have their own share of problem.



PAF has employed LGBs since mid-1980s. Don't confuse LGBs with satellite guided ordnance (JDAMs) which is what PAF is getting from the US currently.

Currently, PAF F-16s and Mirage III (Rose II/III) all have full LGB delivery capability. The F-7s can be used to deliver the LGBs as well with designation from an F-16 or a Mirage (or by troops on the ground).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

umair86 said:


> they are not available



I tried too. They are not available. Plz check privacy setting!!!!


----------



## ARIZ ZAFAR

blain2 said:


> PAF has employed LGBs since mid-1980s. Don't confuse LGBs with satellite guided ordnance (JDAMs) which is what PAF is getting from the US currently.
> 
> Currently, PAF F-16s and Mirage III (Rose II/III) all have full LGB delivery capability. The F-7s can be used to deliver the LGBs as well with designation from an F-16 or a Mirage (or by troops on the ground).


blain i m working with in a defense industry.i know what we have got.if u can give me any link which clearly stats we had LGB's since 80's.LGB's need n number of platforms to fire on.hold on .Mirage3(rose upgraded)can not fire a LGB.and any ways my job is that i m currently designing a inverted co-axial data linking cop-processor.i cant give you all the specifications on the net.any ways we are on track to get LGB's.


----------



## atlantis_cn

ARIZ ZAFAR said:


> Well i m hugely disappointed with PAF's inventory.i know they are professional air force,but tell me which air force is termed as unprofessional.we are in 21st century and we are still using those chinese F-7's.(as i always hate chinese junk).we are still operating 40 year old Mirages.those Rose upgraded mirages are nothing.i feel sorry for my air warriors.where is our government ?can't they see our inventory need's modernization.yeah!they have started modernization program,but what are we getting chinese crap.on the other side of the border they have left no stone unturned to modernize their inventory.i know we can't compare themselves to our neighbor's purchasing power,but we wont stand a chance in case of war with india.many might disagree but i have my strong views against the official machinery.



ARIZ ZAFAR, as a pakistani you are an ignorant of your own country's history. I strongly suggest you to learn your own country's history before you talk any rubbish.

Shame for you if you really are a pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MZUBAIR

I think we havent seen Air to Air combat skills of PAF.

Nither we saw any pic of H2 (100-140KM) or H4 (140 KM ++++).


----------



## ARIZ ZAFAR

atlantis_cn said:


> ARIZ ZAFAR, as a pakistani you are an ignorant of your own country's history. I strongly suggest you to learn your own country's history before you talk any rubbish.
> 
> Shame for you if you really are a pakistani.



better watch your words.first of all how dare you question my integrity?,secondly you don't need to teach me my history.what do you think we have done some defense deals with you that's why you can bark on me?if our government have not funded your projects you guys never would have made something like thunder.and yes i would accept i have been harsh on your technology but i m not going to say sorry.inshaallah one day pakistan will be self sufficient not only to fund its project but also produce sate of art weapons.and that day i will talk to you.


----------



## TaimiKhan

ARIZ ZAFAR said:


> blain i m working with in a defense industry.i know what we have got.if u can give me any link which clearly stats we had LGB's since 80's.LGB's need n number of platforms to fire on.hold on .Mirage3(rose upgraded)can not fire a LGB.and any ways my job is that i m currently designing a inverted co-axial data linking cop-processor.i cant give you all the specifications on the net.any ways we are on track to get LGB's.



Ariz, below is the video of the air strikes launched in Swat by PAF during the last year offensive. Plz note, these are laser guided strikes. We even have the French AS-30 laser guided bombs way back. If you Google on net, you will find many pictures of PAF personnel loading up LGBs on F-16s way back in late 80s and 90s. Even in videos you will find some. After this video there is a picture of a PAF F-16s loaded with LGBs and targeting pod, which was lost in 1986, meaning more then 20 years back we had this capability. 







*PAF F-16B block 15 #85609 from the 38th TFW is parked on the tarmac with an Altis pod on the intake and an LGB under the wing station. The aircraft was lost December 18th, 1986*
that means PAF is much Experienced in guided bombings,cuz it was just the beginning of F16 era in PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Creder

ARIZ ZAFAR said:


> better watch your words.first of all how dare you question my integrity?,secondly you don't need to teach me my history.what do you think we have done some defense deals with you that's why you can bark on me?if our government have not funded your projects you guys never would have made something like thunder.and yes i would accept i have been harsh on your technology but i m not going to say sorry.inshaallah one day pakistan will be self sufficient not only to fund its project but also produce sate of art weapons.and that day i will talk to you.



he is right you dont jack about your history, if it weren't for this "junk" defending our skies we would be in living in different times. Or maybe you dont understand what the words "sanctions" and "nuclear tests" mean in pakistan's history..get schooled

Also the point you raised about the LGB's to which taimi replied, i feel sorry for the bloke your working for

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arsalan shafique

ARIZ ZAFAR said:


> better watch your words.first of all how dare you question my integrity?,secondly you don't need to teach me my history.what do you think we have done some defense deals with you that's why you can bark on me?if our government have not funded your projects you guys never would have made something like thunder.and yes i would accept i have been harsh on your technology but i m not going to say sorry.inshaallah one day pakistan will be self sufficient not only to fund its project but also produce sate of art weapons.and that day i will talk to you.



Dude U better WAtch Out BecoZ I tHInK....U sHOuLD BE BANNED.......& StoP CalllIng ChinEse THiNGS JunK & TALk To them in gOOD MANNER or else......every here would love to report u.......including me.......Its the last warning!!!

Sorry CHINESE FELLOWS FOR EVERY THING HE SAID..............................HE IS NEW HERE & HE kNow NothING!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arsalan shafique

Arif!!! its a harassment for us in front of Chinese fellows.........please first make ur self clear by going through history again & its them who give us all the things usually free or they take the payment after giving us the equipment....they gave us heavy loans........& they r the one who r helping us in NUCLEAR PROJECTS!!!
they have helped us a lot........so stop such comments.........!!!!
regardz ARSALAN!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arsalan shafique

umair86 said:


> they are not available



OKE...NOw CHEcK THEm OUT!!!


----------



## arsalan shafique

PAF birds have now hit the Sindh areas as........many of the mirages-3 fighters have been seen doing there Awesome maneuvers near FAisal & masroor Airbases+ JinnAH TERMInAL!!!!!


----------



## ARIZ ZAFAR

Creder said:


> he is right you dont jack about your history, if it weren't for this "junk" defending our skies we would be in living in different times. Or maybe you dont understand what the words "sanctions" and "nuclear tests" mean in pakistan's history..get schooled
> 
> Also the point you raised about the LGB's to which taimi replied, i feel sorry for the bloke your working for


Don't feel sorry for any body.i am working here so that i gain some experience.in future i have my own plans to work as a project engineer and give my expertise to my great nation of Pakistan.i wanted to tell all the forum members my 2 own brothers are in the Pakistani army.i m as patriotic as you all.you all are my brothers and i have respect for all of you. if you guys want me to leave i will with most respect.my only aim in life is to design and develop in the field of defense for my nation.the day i will reach my land trust me you will get to know me.and thats a promise to all my brothers.going to catch some sleep.have a nice day.but remember one thing if we really feel for our country ,then stand up and be counted.we can not achieve any thing unless we do some thing.go to colleges,join the defense forces,get elected.i m really ashamed i cannot join the army,as i don't have right leg.but my brothers are doing my nation and my family proud.allahhafiz.long live pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atlantis_cn

ARIZ ZAFAR said:


> better watch your words.first of all how dare you question my integrity?,secondly you don't need to teach me my history.what do you think we have done some defense deals with you that's why you can bark on me?if our government have not funded your projects you guys never would have made something like thunder.and yes i would accept i have been harsh on your technology but i m not going to say sorry.inshaallah one day pakistan will be self sufficient not only to fund its project but also produce sate of art weapons.and that day i will talk to you.



First of all, I'm only a personal. I don't stand for Chinese people or Chinese government.
Secondly, I'm not going to waste my time to teach you anything. I suggest you to learn your own country's history for one you claim you are a pakistani but you show no knowledge of Pakistan's history, for two what you said is potentially going to hurt your own country's interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arsalan shafique

atlantis_cn said:


> First of all, I'm only a personal. I don't stand for Chinese people or Chinese government.
> Secondly, I'm not going to waste my time to teach you anything. I suggest you to learn your own country's history for one you claim you are a pakistani but you show no knowledge of Pakistan's history, for two what you said is potentially going to hurt your own country's interest.



100% Correct........!!!!
leave him Buddy....let him live under his dreams & his conclusions!!!


----------



## arsalan shafique

ARIZ ZAFAR said:


> Don't feel sorry for any body.i am working here so that i gain some experience.in future i have my own plans to work as a project engineer and give my expertise to my great nation of Pakistan.i wanted to tell all the forum members my 2 own brothers are in the Pakistani army.i m as patriotic as you all.you all are my brothers and i have respect for all of you. if you guys want me to leave i will with most respect.my only aim in life is to design and develop in the field of defense for my nation.the day i will reach my land trust me you will get to know me.and thats a promise to all my brothers.going to catch some sleep.have a nice day.but remember one thing if we really feel for our country ,then stand up and be counted.we can not achieve any thing unless we do some thing.go to colleges,join the defense forces,get elected.i m really ashamed i cannot join the army,as i don't have right leg.but my brothers are doing my nation and my family proud.allahhafiz.long live pakistan.



I never thought such people like u exist In PAKISTAN who think in such a creepy way!!!!!!


----------



## Crypto

ARIZ ZAFAR said:


> Don't feel sorry for any body.i am working here so that i gain some experience.in future i have my own plans to work as a project engineer and give my expertise to my great nation of Pakistan.i wanted to tell all the forum members my 2 own brothers are in the Pakistani army.i m as patriotic as you all.you all are my brothers and i have respect for all of you. if you guys want me to leave i will with most respect.my only aim in life is to design and develop in the field of defense for my nation.the day i will reach my land trust me you will get to know me.and thats a promise to all my brothers.going to catch some sleep.have a nice day.but remember one thing if we really feel for our country ,then stand up and be counted.we can not achieve any thing unless we do some thing.go to colleges,join the defense forces,get elected.i m really ashamed i cannot join the army,as i don't have right leg.but my brothers are doing my nation and my family proud.allahhafiz.long live pakistan.



I hope you succeed in what you are trying to achieve. Just a brotherly advice, don't get over-emotional and before posting anything just do a thorough research about it.

TC and good luck with your work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadow-point

@ atlantis_cn

thanks for participating here we need more chinese friend taking part in these discussions as we all know china is our forever trusted friend and we always appreciate the support and trust we enjoy from china and i am really disappointed over ariz zafar comments he just happenned to be another jerk round the corner so ignore him thanks


----------



## Creder

ARIZ ZAFAR said:


> Don't feel sorry for any body.i am working here so that i gain some experience.in future i have my own plans to work as a project engineer and give my expertise to my great nation of Pakistan.i wanted to tell all the forum members my 2 own brothers are in the Pakistani army.i m as patriotic as you all.you all are my brothers and i have respect for all of you. if you guys want me to leave i will with most respect.my only aim in life is to design and develop in the field of defense for my nation.the day i will reach my land trust me you will get to know me.and thats a promise to all my brothers.going to catch some sleep.have a nice day.but remember one thing if we really feel for our country ,then stand up and be counted.we can not achieve any thing unless we do some thing.go to colleges,join the defense forces,get elected.i m really ashamed i cannot join the army,as i don't have right leg.but my brothers are doing my nation and my family proud.allahhafiz.long live pakistan.



All these are good aspirations champ and we all want to serve our country but its important to know your friends and foes. China is a great ally and has bailed us out from serious trouble, they might have their reasons for it or not point being those times were bad for Pakistan, when rest of the world slammed the doors in our faces China helped us out despite how our government had backstabbed them through SEATO and CENTO. Best of luck and sorry to hear about your right leg, i hope your in great health otherwise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arsalan shafique

MIRAGES CIRCLING OVER KARACHI!!|
JINNAH Terminal!!!
SAW TWO THEM IN CLOSE FORMATION Right NOW AT 1:10pm & then they both came to landing on Jinnah terminal!!!!


----------



## arsalan shafique

able to catch only one of them!!!
still hearing their BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

you know i didnt see a single fighter since high mark has started plz help me what do i do in islamabad E-9 sector!!!


----------



## subanday

Its nice to see JF-17 leading the pack, with F-16 in second.... No. 9 & 11 sqdns hil gae..... koi baat nahin, Thunder hamara naya bhai hay..... Beautiful... Wat wud the american defence people be thinking on seeing their product (F-16) behind our product..... Atleast we can point our boy Eastwards anytime we like...


----------



## Mani2020

Karakoram8 Eagle said:


> you know i didnt see a single fighter since high mark has started plz help me what do i do in islamabad E-9 sector!!!



tumhe fake posts aur purani pics apne naam se upload karne se fursat milay tau tum koi aircraft dekho na ma peechlay kitne pages ma dekh chuka hon kabhi tum 2year purani pic nikal k kehte ho yeh manai li ha kabhi tum kuch kehte ho

Be honest coz this forum doesnt require self dreamed super heroes


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

*BHAI YE H2 MISSILE JO MIRAGE NE FIRE KIA THA THAL RANGE ME,IS KE FOTAGE Q NAHIN AA RAHI...*
q q q


----------



## Saima Rajput

ARIZ ZAFAR said:


> Don't feel sorry for any body.i am working here so that i gain some experience.in future i have my own plans to work as a project engineer and give my expertise to my great nation of Pakistan.i wanted to tell all the forum members my 2 own brothers are in the Pakistani army.i m as patriotic as you all.you all are my brothers and i have respect for all of you. if you guys want me to leave i will with most respect.my only aim in life is to design and develop in the field of defense for my nation.the day i will reach my land trust me you will get to know me.and thats a promise to all my brothers.going to catch some sleep.have a nice day.but remember one thing if we really feel for our country ,then stand up and be counted.we can not achieve any thing unless we do some thing.go to colleges,join the defense forces,get elected.i m really ashamed i cannot join the army,as i don't have right leg.but my brothers are doing my nation and my family proud.allahhafiz.long live pakistan.



My dear fellows!

Please stop raising fingers to each other. You all are brothers, Pakistanis and more importantly Muslims. Ariz and the group of people against him, you both are right your way but you have to understand each other's point as well. I request you both to please stop spoiling this thread. You have to give Ariz's sayings a thought. He's right that if we wish to see Pakistan at its best then we should do something. Plus you have to accept his patriotism and sincerity for our country as he's declared himself a true Pakistani. Even Islam teaches us that we should accept some one as he shows himself. We have rights of freedom of speech but we don't have rights to portray some one as evil.

Ariz, you too have to be careful while talking on Pakistan-China friendship and China's greatest support for us in this terrible situation. I'm not going in technical details as i dont know much about that plus Abu Zolfiqar has already answered you in detail but please avoid taking side of America and Europe while going against China or calling his help as junk as you know most Pakistanis might not be pleased by that.

I'm not defending any of you but i just want to request both of you to please consider each other's points in constructive manner. We can never know what's inside any one's heart. 

Ariz, you don't need to leave us. We need you to know something of technical details and your comments on defence strategies. Believe me it means alot to us. And after all we need you in near future when you'll come to Pakistan to give us strength insha Allah 

I really felt sorry for your leg. I wish you could join Pakistan Army. Army needs you  but I am sure you are doing great otherwise.

Please expand your mind and shake hands now, both of you. Best of luck and prayers 

And now come back to the topic. Enjoy the exercise man. Its in Karachi now and i'm so happy for that because i live in Karachi.
Cheers 

Peace !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

yOU are right!!!!! wE ARE ONE NATION !
PAKISTAN ZINDABAD!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaXimMaRz

PGs with a Raptor....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umair86

arsalan shafique said:


> OKE...NOw CHEcK THEm OUT!!!



still no video


----------



## FireFighter

MaXimMaRz said:


> PGs with a Raptor....



Past meets future...


----------



## hataf

MaXimMaRz said:


> PGs with a Raptor....



is it real


----------



## arsalan shafique

YEah IT IS.......i Think its fromthe UAE exercise!!!


----------



## MaXimMaRz

hataf said:


> is it real



yeah its real....


----------



## Shahzad834

atlantis_cn said:


> First of all, I'm only a personal. I don't stand for Chinese people or Chinese government.
> Secondly, I'm not going to waste my time to teach you anything. I suggest you to learn your own country's history for one you claim you are a pakistani but you show no knowledge of Pakistan's history, for two what you said is potentially going to hurt your own country's interest.


Your right bro.... i think he is still earlies 1950s..........
china help us as a big brothers..........
we proud to have a friend like China in this world


----------



## blain2

ARIZ ZAFAR said:


> blain i m working with in a defense industry.i know what we have got.if u can give me any link which clearly stats we had LGB's since 80's.LGB's need n number of platforms to fire on.hold on .Mirage3(rose upgraded)can not fire a LGB.and any ways my job is that i m currently designing a inverted co-axial data linking cop-processor.i cant give you all the specifications on the net.any ways we are on track to get LGB's.



Aside from knowing this personally, and from Taimikhan's post, you only have to pick up "Defenders of Pakistan" which was published by Feroze sons in 1988, it has pictures of PAF aircrews loading up a LGB on the F-16. 

Actually I found the picture from the book and this is from 85-88 timeframe:
http://i32.tinypic.com/2mmbmhc.jpg

I do not think I want to get into a back and forth with you about what we have and do not have. Mirage IIIs with ROSE II/III upgrades are optimized for LGB deliveries.

See what this PAF ROSE Mirage is carrying on the centerline:
http://www.defence.pk/gallery/data/505/medium/6.jpg

Take it or leave it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Even the F-7PGs are supposedly wired to deliver the LGBs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

danger-zone said:


> *BHAI YE H2 MISSILE JO MIRAGE NE FIRE KIA THA THAL RANGE ME,IS KE FOTAGE Q NAHIN AA RAHI...*
> q q q



tum 3 din se yehi bol rahay ho lol itna mat sar maro phat jayega ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Hornet

Karakoram 8 eagle dnt get too sad be happy?


----------



## WAQAS119

MaXimMaRz said:


> PGs with a Raptor....



Do you mean Pakistan has tasted F22 Raptor???


----------



## arsalan shafique

WAQAS119 said:


> Do you mean Pakistan has tasted F22 Raptor???



No Dude.....u r getting it all wrong.....its just flying during a exercise by a USAF pILoT!!!!!
do u know in Dubai air show 2009....they didnt even landed it in the air show....due to security reasons.......it just came in......showed its maneuvers & left to a secure airbase in UAE!!!


----------



## Creder

WAQAS119 said:


> Do you mean Pakistan has tasted F22 Raptor???



yeah we did, we had it with a stake


----------



## arsalan shafique

Now Any new pics of high mark 2010??


----------



## subanday

MaXimMaRz said:


> PGs with a Raptor....



Couldnt believe it, does the raptor need escorts over UAE.... looks like our boyz hav surprised the raptor by sneakin up to it and now taken it in SIGHT....

Just as our Mirages tore down the US naval carrier defences and zoomed over it....


----------



## Windjammer

subanday said:


> Couldnt believe it, does the raptor need escorts over UAE.... looks like our boyz hav surprised the raptor by sneakin up to it and now taken it in SIGHT....
> 
> Just as our Mirages tore down the US naval carrier defences and zoomed over it....



It's part of an exercise that took place in UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## subanday

Windjammer said:


> It's part of an exercise that took place in UAE.



Bohat aala windjammer, also the landscape looks brilliant....


----------



## S.U.R.B.

subanday said:


> Just as our Mirages tore down the US naval carrier defences and zoomed over it....



When did that happen?
Wasn't they informed earlier the USA & Nato forces in the region?


----------



## Donatello

subanday said:


> Couldnt believe it, does the raptor need escorts over UAE.... looks like our boyz hav surprised the raptor by sneakin up to it and now taken it in SIGHT....
> 
> Just as our Mirages tore down the US naval carrier defences and zoomed over it....





Hmm nice shot.

A couple of questions that maybe only the F-7pg pilots can answer....

At such a close range was the F-22 on their Radar? 
How was the interception ability of the PGs versus the F-22?

Lastly, are you sure the picture is a real one? I mean looking at the Two F-7PGs and F-22, the F-22 doesn't look too big, for the fact that F-7 is a light weight aircraft...........hmm


----------



## Donatello

Does anybody know when the PAF would be flying sorties near Jinnah terminal or Faisal airbase? I really wanna look at the planes.....like approximate time would be useful


----------



## air marshal

*Azm-e-Nau & renewed security trends*
April 9, 2010

By Lubna Umar

The production of indigenous unmanned aircraft famously known as drones by the collaboration of an Italian company at Kamra based Pakistan Aeronautical complex is one of the biggest achievements so far in the war against terrorism that may aid the Pakistan Army to root out extremist occupation on its land with much more ease and efficacy. This can be done without the need for US intervention as the US drone strikes had caused severe collateral damage while infuriating the inhabitants of tribal areas that in turn resort to violent reaction against them by targeting various sensitive institutions.

The drone codenamed Falco which according to a Pakistan Air Force spokesperson, is an advanced, tactical UAV designed by Selex Galileo Italy which would address current and future surveillance and reconnaissance needs of the Pakistan Air Force. 

Apparently, the Pakistan government had been for a long time now, urging the US to provide drone technology so that aid the forces in combating militancy as the Pakistani forces were way behind in technology in comparison to the militants who possessed arms and war gadgets of a much technologically higher quality. The constant and vehement denial of the US in supplying drone technology despite continuous and repetitive demands from president Zardari based on allegations on Pakistan for being susceptible to leak precious information to the Taliban by warning them prior to the attacks, had changed into semi acceptance after the strategic dialogue as the US had agreed to provide the technology which portrays a changed US stance towards Pakistan. This enables the Pakistan armed forces to take matter into their capable hands to carry out a productive, and less destructive in terms of collateral damage, operation to rid their soil from a deeply infested evil.

However, the armed forces of Pakistan are seen to be conducting various exercises in which the PAF war exercise named High Mark 2010 in which the pilots of the Pakistan air force have successfully conducted landing and takeoff operations from the motorway. This has come as a response to the blatant Indian show of air power conducted a few months back, a demonstration of war exercises during which mock enemy bunkers were hit and targeted with rockets and bombs that hid the entire desert of Pokhran on the Pakistan border in dust. A display of Indian air power right on the border had signified Indias deep rooted need to establish supremacy by revealing its war readiness which the PAF has shattered as the Indian exhibition was nothing in match to the awesome presentation of firepower and aerobatics by the Pakistan Air Force. There has always been a trust deficit between the two countries as the biggest hindrance in the initiation of peace process has remained Indias hegemonic mindset. 

Apparently this lack of trust compels India to keep a high vigilance on its borders with Pakistan, a fact that is confirmed by Indias jumping to the immediate conclusions of blaming Pakistan for the 26/11 attacks which legitimizes Indias occupation in building a war empire as it is seen busy in modernizing itself militarily.

This exercise High Mark 2010 has proved as a landmark development in the defense of the country as it is for the first time ever that such a feat was accomplished. This valiant act of flawless accuracy and precision shows a newly developed flexibility in the security doctrine of the air force which aims to address the internal threat while making it clear that this exercise is not aimed to threaten but to defend the space against India. This has helped to include Pakistan in the short list of countries that are able to use the motorway as a runway in cases of emergencies. Many witnessed this sheer display of metal and might which made the nation proud of its guardians and protectors. Furthermore, one of the biggest field exercise Azm-e-Nau of the Pak army is scheduled on the 10th of May 2010 during which more than 20000 jawans and officers will take part. This exercise would basically revolve around fighting terrorism along with traditional warfare as it encompasses a comprehensive conceptual framework of warfare that deals with a much wider and diverse threat. This exercise that is to follow shortly after the PAF war exercise High Mark 2010 is indicative of the strength of the Pakistan armed forces that addresses the aggressive enemy policy which has been displayed in various instances. Chief of army staff Gen Ashfaq Parvez Kayani had declared the years 2009-2010 as the year of training based on the current security scenario that engulfs the nation in the clutches of the terrorists while a threat lies on the eastern borders as well. Under this back drop the army exercise Azm-e-Nau has come as the most significant episode of the year of training as it aims to fulfill the main objectives that had been set forth for this training that was supposed to spread over a period of two years.

Apparently, the Pakistan armed forces have modified their doctrine, which was much needed, as Pakistan is facing an increased threat from multiple horizons on both the western and eastern borders, which compels Pakistan to use both air and land forces simultaneously while launching operations against the terrorists. The previous India-centric policy has seen a major shift as it incorporates skillfully delineated plan to counter home grown insurgents most effectively and completely by using similar guerilla tactics used by the militants themselves.

While the acquisition of drone technology that finally has materialized plays a pivotal role as it would increase the efficiency that may result in a quick and immediate conclusion to this war that has besieged the nation in its clutches. It is hoped that with this shift in the war paradigm and a renewed security trend Pakistan will finally be free from a grotesque era of an interminable conflict to move towards genuine progress that every citizen desperately awaits.

- Pakistan Observer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

penumbra said:


> Hmm nice shot.
> 
> A couple of questions that maybe only the F-7pg pilots can answer....
> 
> At such a close range was the F-22 on their Radar?
> How was the interception ability of the PGs versus the F-22?
> 
> Lastly, are you sure the picture is a real one? I mean looking at the Two F-7PGs and F-22, the F-22 doesn't look too big, for the fact that F-7 is a light weight aircraft...........hmm



The picture is very real.

Stealth does not mean that radar cannot see. It can but its limited. As to your questions, you are right, someone who was there could answer those.


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

YEA!!! Mirages were GREAT!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Mani2020 said:


> tum 3 din se yehi bol rahay ho lol itna mat sar maro phat jayega ....



bhai jann,
words and articles dont work all the time.we have been listening about these two STANDOFF weapons H-2/4 since 2003 and no authentic source,detail or picture till now,except of few artist's portraits.
even recently H2 tested at THAL range and no footage.
we are claiming to have a advance weapon but no picture at all.
is it so dangerous like nuks,that after its exposure to world we would have to face different restrictions from USA or UN.
what is this?would u like to explain it so i save my head.


----------



## Mani2020

danger-zone said:


> bhai jann,
> words and articles dont work all the time.we have been listening about these two STANDOFF weapons H-2/4 since 2003 and no authentic source,detail or picture till now,except of few artist's portraits.
> even recently H2 tested at THAL range and no footage.
> we are claiming to have a advance weapon but no picture at all.
> is it so dangerous like nuks,that after its exposure to world we would have to face different restrictions from USA or UN.
> what is this?would u like to explain it so i save my head.



its not new that PAF dun want to reveal anythng fully ...they want to put some kinda curtain on that so the enemy will not b aware of wat PAF got,so they will b unable to counter that.

Its a surprise element strategy u can say...if PAF hvnt shown that it doesnt mean that they dun have them ...today we are unaware of many thng about jf-17 so do u say that they dont even exist?

We dun have IAF like strategy to show off thngs to gain intrest of big guns ready to sell their products ,we have limited budget in that we have to make evrythng as well as kept it secret so in case of war it will b used more effectively

This is all wat i can say rest upon you ,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pakistantiger

wel some weapons are not fully integrated and the r in the process of testing like raad criuse missile h-2/h4 long rang glid bombs


----------



## blain2

Mani2020 said:


> its not new that PAF dun want to reveal anythng fully ...they want to put some kinda curtain on that so the enemy will not b aware of wat PAF got,so the will b unable to counter that.
> 
> Its a surprise element strategy u can say...if PAF hvnt shown that it doesnt mean that they dun have them ...today we are unaware of many thng about jf-17 so do u say that they cant even exist?
> 
> We dun have IAF like strategy to show off thngs to gain intrest of big guns ready to sell their products ,we have limited budget in that we have to make evrythng as well as kept it secret so in case of war it will b used more effectively
> 
> This is all wat i can say rest upon you ,



Mani,

An excellent post! This has been the crux of the Pakistani strategy all along. If it were up to the PAF, they would not even disclose having acquired F-16s. There is an inherent benefit in maintaining confidentiality over the capabilities on hand. It keeps the other side guessing, which is a huge benefit to the smaller country. If everything is known and public, the other side with greater purchasing power can always go for counter.

Sometimes members here do a disservice by posting things that should stay off public forums. 

There are very many capabilities still over which the cloak of secrecy remains and its best left this way. This age of internet tends to dispel the impression that anything can or should remain hidden, however in many cases, it is just smart holding information back.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MaXimMaRz

subanday said:


> Couldnt believe it, does the raptor need escorts over UAE.... looks like our boyz hav surprised the raptor by sneakin up to it and now taken it in SIGHT....
> 
> Just as our Mirages tore down the US naval carrier defences and zoomed over it....



nope.....no one sneaked in....its just a formation flying pic.....


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

well said......agreed......

*BUT*

there wer international members too in Thal with cams,what if they took photos of it or made movie.


----------



## MaXimMaRz

penumbra said:


> Hmm nice shot.
> 
> A couple of questions that maybe only the F-7pg pilots can answer....
> 
> At such a close range was the F-22 on their Radar?
> How was the interception ability of the PGs versus the F-22?
> 
> Lastly, are you sure the picture is a real one? I mean looking at the Two F-7PGs and F-22, the F-22 doesn't look too big, for the fact that F-7 is a light weight aircraft...........hmm



lol...at such a close range no AI can pick a target...the reason is its in the blind zone of the radar....i.e when the energy returns from a target so close it doesn't go to the receiver cuz at that time the radar transmitter is still transmitting energy and the reception is blocked till the transmission time is over. 
secondly F-22 is stealthy but not so much and lastly you dont have to compare the two....cuz there isnt much to compare because of the big generation gap between the the avionics and on board weapon


----------



## z9-ec

Actually, H-2 was shown on TV live. The news reports have failed to provide real time footage of the demo. I saw the demo on live tv. H-2 was displayed. The lady announced it. Further more, you could actually hear the radio from pilots. For example, when sherdils were performing a bomb burst you could hear the leader say B burst, B burst, B burst, NOW!.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

z9-ec said:


> Actually, H-2 was shown on TV live. The news reports have failed to provide real time footage of the demo. I saw the demo on live tv. H-2 was displayed. The lady announced it. Further more, you could actually hear the radio from pilots. For example, when sherdils were performing a bomb burst you could hear the leader say B burst, B burst, B burst, NOW!.



abbay abbay which report is this yaar!! 
THe only footage i have seen so far are pathetic media coverage with their own voice over the original recording. H-2? on which channel.


----------



## z9-ec

Growler said:


> abbay abbay which report is this yaar!!
> THe only footage i have seen so far are pathetic media coverage with their own voice over the original recording. H-2? on which channel.



 no channel bhai. There was a lady at the demo. I think she was given a script by PAF to describe weapons and specifications plus the aircrafts that were being used. I'll try to search for some footage. PTV showed it live that day.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

z9-ec said:


> Actually, H-2 was shown on TV live. The news reports have failed to provide real time footage of the demo. I saw the demo on live tv. H-2 was displayed. The lady announced it. Further more, you could actually hear the radio from pilots. For example, when sherdils were performing a bomb burst you could hear the leader say B burst, B burst, B burst, NOW!.



i think u have seen HAFR-2 anti runway bomb.its also called H2 in short form.
i think H2 anti runway bomb was real thing used in Thal range rather then H2 Standoff missile.cuz that was written in only one article posted earlier in this thread,except of that no H2 missile was mention in any other article i read.
im just **** off searching its video/picture n not gona talk about it later.


----------



## Mani2020

danger-zone said:


> i think u have seen HAFR-2 anti runway bomb.its also called H2 in short form.
> i think H2 anti runway bomb was real thing used in Thal range rather then H2 Standoff missile.cuz that was written in only one article posted earlier in this thread,except of that no H2 missile was mention in any other article i read.
> im just **** off searching its video/picture n not gona talk about it later.



y dun u personally visit ACM and ask him to show you the h-2 and h-4 bombs


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

Mani2020 said:


> y dun u personally visit ACM and ask him to show you the h-2 and h-4 bombs



Any new PICS of high mark ???


----------



## PakShaheen79

OK! Guys... Here we go  ACTION IN THAL!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakShaheen79




----------



## PakShaheen79




----------



## S.U.R.B.

*There is a slide show about High mark 

PAF Exercise High Mark 2010 (slideshow)*
if some want to see.
here is the link.

PAF Exercise High Mark 2010 (slideshow) THE PEOPLE OF PAKISTAN


It has three of pics taken by me as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Creder

i wanna see some new birds in our inventory yar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Creder said:


> i wanna see some new birds in our inventory yar



thn y dun u buy some *parrots* lol or may b *sparrows* coz we dun have these birds in our current inventory


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

PakShaheen79 said:


>



I LIKE THIS PIC BUDDDY


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

saw a mirage-5pa2 today after 1:30pm.
flying a bit slower,came towards Jinnah terminal.they were two but i could see only one.
i saw a fighter plane today after approximatively 7 to 8 months.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arsalan shafique

danger-zone said:


> saw a mirage-5pa2 today after 1:30pm.
> flying a bit slower,came towards Jinnah terminal.they were two but i could see only one.
> i saw a fighter plane today after approximatively 7 to 8 months.



i saw them at 3'0 clock going towards jinnah terminal......................then they came back & landed smoothly......i live in malir cantt so i m watching them from last 4 to 5 dayz regularly & My brother saw them taking off from Jinnah terminal!!!
MirAge-3 r sooooooooooooooo BeautifuL & soooo much sexy!!!!!!


----------



## Donatello

MaXimMaRz said:


> lol...at such a close range no AI can pick a target...the reason is its in the blind zone of the radar....i.e when the energy returns from a target so close it doesn't go to the receiver cuz at that time the radar transmitter is still transmitting energy and the reception is blocked till the transmission time is over.
> secondly F-22 is stealthy but not so much and lastly you dont have to compare the two....cuz there isnt much to compare because of the big generation gap between the the avionics and on board weapon





Interesting, but what i really meant was like when the F-7 is approaching the F/A-22 , like still 30 km away, could it see it then? I mean at what range was the stealth really effective.

Plus the Blind zone you mentioned, isn't that on the sides/below of the plane? I mean the Radar does have limits for the azimuth, and hence a plane on it's side would definitely be hard to detect.

Lastly, doesn't these radars use Duplexers? I mean when the total range is like 75-100km, they use two different pulses (Time between the transmitter and receiver ) or shortening the pulse would reduce the range, but let us detect the target at closer range....?

Good thoughts, but i am currently studying Electrical Engineering, so thought these might be some interesting facts about the Radar.


----------



## MaXimMaRz

penumbra said:


> Interesting, but what i really meant was like when the F-7 is approaching the F/A-22 , like still 30 km away, could it see it then? I mean at what range was the stealth really effective.
> 
> Plus the Blind zone you mentioned, isn't that on the sides/below of the plane? I mean the Radar does have limits for the azimuth, and hence a plane on it's side would definitely be hard to detect.
> 
> Lastly, doesn't these radars use Duplexers? I mean when the total range is like 75-100km, they use two different pulses (Time between the transmitter and receiver ) or shortening the pulse would reduce the range, but let us detect the target at closer range....?
> 
> Good thoughts, but i am currently studying Electrical Engineering, so thought these might be some interesting facts about the Radar.



1. Here are some points of basic radar theory
longer the pulse length better will be the pick up but poor range resolution and wise versa
longer pulses are used for long range radars...they r the ground based early warning radars...you dont need good range resolution for those. The shorter the pulse length, the better the range resolution. You defiantly want that in your AI. 

Lets say the pulse repetition time of radar is 4 micro second. out of which it transmits for 1 micro second and waits for the pulse to strike the target come back in the remaining 3 micro second. now we know that EM waves travel at the speed of light. this means 1 micro second times speed of light would be the length of the pulse in meters or KMs. during this time or in this distance the transmitter is transmitting. the receiver is off. The reason is that the receiver is very sensitive ...if it receives any amount of energy which is more then it can handle...your receiver path is all gone for a six. duplexer if you mean a T/R switch is basically a path changer it works rapidly switching on and off the transmission and reception in lighting speed. 

Detecting a F-22 for a airborne radar isnt that difficult ...its not much because of the range issue but because once you switch from a wide area scan to a smaller area scan your energy concentrates more and the hits per second of the pulse over the target is more and there are more chances of detecting it. It may be stealth for a ground based long range radar...but even in that case if you have an over lap coverage of two radars they can catch it . 

As far as the detection of F-22 by PG is concerned....lets not discuss ranges ... you can get the idea form the above
and nice to know we got a electrical engineer wit us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

this is a good video....!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## base_alpha_8

spotted this IL-78 over johar town lahore at around 1 pm today. a mushak was also flying around at that time, but couldnt get a clear shot of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Good pics,I want more~~


----------



## TaimiKhan

Well this High Mark has its own charm, but for me the next High Mark would be the most thrilling, especially if all the planned inductions would have taken place by then. 

High Mark 2015 would be having the Block 52s, FC-20s, many more thunders, In flight refueling capability fully operational with many aircraft with this capability, Chinese AEW&Cs inducted, all Saab Erieyes in service, Spada SAM system in place, hopefully a long range SAM in service too. 

If all this happens, by 2015 PAF would be one hell of an air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

NOT PAKISTANI BUT GOOD........!


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

What is an EAGLE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saima Rajput

The background song is touchy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

arsalan shafique said:


> i saw them at 3'0 clock going towards jinnah terminal......................then they came back & landed smoothly......i live in malir cantt so i m watching them from last 4 to 5 dayz regularly & My brother saw them taking off from Jinnah terminal!!!
> MirAge-3 r sooooooooooooooo BeautifuL & soooo much sexy!!!!!!



hey BRO....i live near to Jinnah airport and in a flat on fifth floor,in G-Johar.so the whole airport is visible from my home except of the runway end b/c there r a few buildings in front of my building.
so when ever an aircraft runs on runway it is visible but when it take off it disappears behind building and then comes into sight in air after a short while.i have visited malir cant,a few years back it provides a perfect sight of landing aircrafts.

what im trying to explain here,today again i saw a mirage3.i heard their sound three times around 10am and two times in noon but saw only one.when i heard its sound rushed to bellcony wearing sun glasses and SAW A MIRAGE LIFTING UP FROM THE RUNWAY END OF JINNAH INTERNATIONAL AIR PORT.
wonder y fighter planes touching down and taking off from a civil air port.


----------



## umair86

base_alpha_8 said:


> spotted this IL-78 over johar town lahore at around 1 pm today. a mushak was also flying around at that time, but couldnt get a clear shot of it.



also there was a Army Aviation Bell 412 flying really low over expo center area i tried to get a pic but was too late.


----------



## umair86

Just took this pic 20 mins ago An army Bell 412 circling over johar town Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arsalan shafique

base_alpha_8 said:


> spotted this IL-78 over johar town lahore at around 1 pm today. a mushak was also flying around at that time, but couldnt get a clear shot of it.


Hoe Did u Uploaded the photos????
am not able to do so!!
actually am having 5 to six short videos of mirages!!!!
With poor quality!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arsalan shafique

Got my camera now waiting for mirages again on the roof!!!
this time its 10.2 Mega pixel...hahahahah!!
now i will get u mirage!!!


----------



## subanday

S.U.R.B. said:


> When did that happen?
> Wasn't they informed earlier the USA & Nato forces in the region?



Yaar, i saw a Husseini painting in which our coastal Mirages approached a US naval carrier pretty low, it was an excercise.. the painting is in his updated Air Warriors book... was awesome... he is meticulous to detail... thats my source


----------



## F86 Saber

umair86 said:


> Just took this pic 20 mins ago An army Bell 412 circling over johar town Lahore




Hey i live in G block Johar Town Lahore what time did you take these photos coz i normally return from office after 6 PM.


----------



## umair86

F86 Saber said:


> Hey i live in G block Johar Town Lahore what time did you take these photos coz i normally return from office after 6 PM.



It was around 10am today. Yesterday it was also circling over expo center and after 2 circles today it landed on the other side of the canal probably SUPARCO and until now it hasn't taken off yet im waiting with my camera for a shoot.


----------



## Super Hornet

arsalan shafique said:


> Hoe Did u Uploaded the photos????
> am not able to do so!!
> actually am having 5 to six short videos of mirages!!!!
> With poor quality!!!


IT HAPPENS even i could not get a single shot living in islamabad


----------



## HAWK73

*Long Live Pakistan Air Force & Pak Army.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MaXimMaRz

Who will break the news of completion of HM-10 ?


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

MaXimMaRz said:


> Who will break the news of completion of HM-10 ?



bro just one phase of HM has completed and it has to go a long way.
u have to wait for 5-6 months more.


----------



## air marshal




----------



## MaXimMaRz

danger-zone said:


> bro just one phase of HM has completed and it has to go a long way.
> u have to wait for 5-6 months more.



Are you sure ? Are you talking about that "Azm-e-nou". Cuz HM ended Yesterday...and i mean the last phase...now its army and navy


----------



## Saima Rajput

MaXimMaRz said:


> Are you sure ? Are you talking about that "Azm-e-nou". Cuz HM ended Yesterday...and i mean the last phase...now its army and navy



i dont think that high mark has ended because it was said again and again that the exercises will continue for around 6 weeks, and later it was said that the HM will continue till 13th of May.
Azm-e-Nau is just being combined with the HM.


----------



## Windjammer

High Mark was PAF oriented and exclusive, it's now to merge with Azme-Nou, which is a major joint services exercise and is to continue until middle of May. In the past, at the conclusion of such maneuvers, the Army usually tests and fires it's ballistic missiles, who knows they might yet surprise us.


----------



## Saima Rajput

I dont understand why they always put a song as a background music.


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## fatman17

ASIA PACIFIC 
Date Posted: 09-Apr-2010 


Jane's Defence Weekly 

*PAF's biggest operational exercise enters second phase*

Farhan Bokhari JDW Correspondent - Islamabad

Combat aircraft flown by the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) carried out a series of demonstrative attacks on 6 April, setting in motion the second stage of the 'High Mark 2010' exercise. 

The firepower demonstration took place at the PAF's firing range in the Thar desert and featured fighter aircraft from the PAF fleet, including Pakistan Aeronautical Complex/Chengdu Aircraft Industry Corporation JF-17 Thunders, Dassault Mirages and Lockheed Martin F-16s. 

Phase two of the exercise officially began on 7 April and will see the PAF co-ordinate with Pakistan's army and navy over the next month to demonstrate its preparedness in dealing with anti-terrorist operations in areas along the Afghan border, as well as continuing to deter India: the country's main potential foe. 

This is the first time such an event has taken place since the army, supported by the PAF, expelled Taliban militants from Pakistan's northern Swat valley in mid-2009. 

According to Pakistan's Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Rao Qamar Suleman, 'High Mark 2010', which began on 15 March, is a significant milestone in the PAF's effort to improve its standards and set the pace for future development. New features tested during the exercises include a demonstration of the PAF's newly acquired mid-air refuelling capability using an Ilyushin Il-76 strategic transport aircraft purchased from Ukraine. Another three Il-76s are due to be inducted at a later date. 

"We are showing our capability to maintain peace with honour in our region," ACM Suleman told Jane's . His comments broadly relate to the PAF's increasingly important internal role in support of the army's campaign, while seeking to safeguard Pakistan's security interests alongside the eastern border with India and the western border with Afghanistan. 

Another important feature of the exercise is the first ever use of a full squadron of JF-17s. Later this year Pakistani officials expect to see the JF-17 perform at the Farnborough Air Show in the UK for the first time. The PAF plans to eventually acquire up to 250 JF-17 aircraft, making it the main backbone of its fighter fleet. 

In a related development a senior Pakistani government official told Jane's on 29 March that discussions were taking place between Pakistan and the United States concerning the PAF's acquisition of between 14 and 18 used F-16C/Ds from Washington. 

Pakistan is keen to use its status as a non-NATO US ally, which allows the country to seek hardware that has been declared as an excess defence article (EDA). Under this category, Pakistani officials say, the country will only be required to pay for essential refits but will not be charged for the equipment itself. 

At the same time, negotiations are continuing between the two countries regarding the possible supply of unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) to Pakistan. While Pakistan is seeking more advanced UAVs equipped with missiles, Western defence officials based in Islamabad said that the US is only prepared to supply UAVs for reconnaissance purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

keep away mess from this thread vayo shaktu or moon shakti its not the thread for that. mods please delete above .


----------



## MaXimMaRz

Saima Rajput said:


> i dont think that high mark has ended because it was said again and again that the exercises will continue for around 6 weeks, and later it was said that the HM will continue till 13th of May.
> Azm-e-Nau is just being combined with the HM.



The main flow of HM is over....and i haven't heard of any other Phase immediately taking place.....ppl are going on vacations


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

ice_man said:


> Vayu Shakti was smaller in terms of scale & was not an excercie involving the full indian air commands!
> 
> While the High Mark is a multi-layered exercise involving different air commands different operational perimeters.
> 
> so yes to put it basically Vayu shakti & HIGH MARK cannot be compared!



ICE MAN I AGREE WITH YOU BUDDYHIGH MARK & VAYU SHAKTI CANNOT BE COMPARED.....!


----------



## Saima Rajput



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada

*no indian exercise on this thread*


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Shahzad834

hataf said:


> is it real


yes its orignaland from latestexercise by U.A.E

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Hornet

danger-zone said:


> bro just one phase of HM has completed and it has to go a long way.
> u have to wait for 5-6 months more.


Hey Hey i heard on TV that Its going to end in may


----------



## Super Hornet

GUYZ any latest news on HM


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Super Hornet said:


> Hey Hey i heard on TV that Its going to end in may



ya there was a mistake by me.i wrote 5-6 "MONTHS" instead of "WEEKS".
sorry


----------



## Uzair Zahir

we will rock the world .......


----------



## shining eyes



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

shining eyes said:


> YouTube - PAF Firepower Demo



Hmm........ Any new pics of high mark ...!


----------



## Super Falcon

this is a old exercise sir plz post before u check them


----------



## Saima Rajput

Any news about HM?? has it really ended? is it only Azm e nau which is taking place these days???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bilal1219

hope u guyz like it

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

I am very glad to see that al-khalid tanks took part...! and forgein country Military Personel were also watching the Demonstration...! And Our AIR CHIEF,ARMY CHIEF and NAVY CHIEF were there...! And Mr.Kaira & Prime minister of pakistan was also there....!


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

Pakistan's sovereignty to be guarded at any cost: COAS

Chief of Army Staff General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani has said that Pakistan forces are fully capable of defending the country, however, he ruled out aggressive purposes against any country.
Addressing the concluding ceremony of the first phase of Azm-e-Nau Army Exercise in Bahawalpur today, Kayani said Pakistan Army is not oblivion to countrys defence and would maintain it at every cost. 
He said that the forces are completely aware of the responsibility Pakistan holds regarding regional peace. 
There is complete coordination and harmony between Pakistan Army and Air Force, said the COAS. The ceremony was attended by Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani and leaders of other countries. 
Later, Prime Minister Syed Yousuf Raza Gilani has said that Pakistan is paying heavy price for being a frontline state against war on terror.
The PM noted that multiple challenges are facing the country; however, he added that preparedness is vital for success.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nightrider_saulat

which tank is more superior in terms armor and weaponry AKs or T-80UDs


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

nightrider_saulat said:


> which tank is more superior in terms armor and weaponry AKs or T-80UDs



Al-Khalid


----------



## Super Hornet




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mani2020

An excellent demo must watch


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

hey guyz will there be a fire power demo of paf like it was on the end of 1st phase of high mark 2010 ...?


----------



## Super Hornet

WHY ARE YOU GUYZ POSTING TOPICS RELATED TO AZM-E-NAU3 ON THIS THREAD OF HIGH MARK


----------



## hataf

Super Hornet said:


> WHY ARE YOU GUYZ POSTING TOPICS RELATED TO AZM-E-NAU3 ON THIS THREAD OF HIGH MARK



ignorance


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

hataf said:


> ignorance



Any new pics guyz..!


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

Karakoram8 Eagle said:


> Any new pics guyz..!



Pakistan Air Force"SECOND TO NONE"
Pakistan Army"ALLAH HO AKBAR"
Pakistan Navy"PRIDE OF THE SEAS"


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

Hey Guyz has paf recieved f16 bk52


----------



## bilal1219

Thanks Guyz for Appreciating my Find

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Hornet

WHEN IZ THE SECOND PHASE OF HM ENDING


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## JonAsad

Tiger Awan said:


> Last time PAF lost 2 Mirages in dogfight. Hope nothing like this happen this time.



do u hv a link for it, for the crash i mea, wiki sm thing


----------



## Shahzad834

Karakoram8 Eagle said:


> Hey Guyz has paf recieved f16 bk52



yes pakistan is recive F-16 Block 52 jets.....


----------



## Shahzad834

plz upload the video of F-16...


----------



## Shahzad834

have some one tell me the correct amount of jet aircraft of PAF...
wd detail......


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Shahzad834 said:


> have some one tell me the correct amount of jet aircraft of PAF...
> wd detail......



here u go Pakistan Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## thunder rules

Shahzad834 said:


> yes pakistan is recive F-16 Block 52 jets.....




i think only one or 2 block 52, entire 18 would be der in end of this year..?


----------



## rizhussain44

Shahzad834 said:


> have some one tell me the correct amount of jet aircraft of PAF...
> wd detail......



List of aircraft of the Pakistan Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## air marshal

A view of integrated night fire power demonistration held near Bahawalpur.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mani2020

thunder rules said:


> i think only one or 2 block 52, entire 18 would be der in end of this year..?



Haven't received a single one ,Paf will receive its first batch in June this year


----------



## ice_man

no pictures of JF-17s firing guided munition......kind of worrying....


----------



## Shahzad834

what about the navy when will navy join high mark 2010


----------



## Shahzad834

a great jet.........


----------



## Shahzad834




----------



## Super Hornet

wats the latest uptade on high mark?


----------



## S.U.R.B.




----------



## Dazzler

Ice Man

Relax bro... They are just testing patience of some as things are still very much under wraps and will remain for quite a while.


----------



## Kompromat

Shahzad834 said:


> a great jet.........



Nabil Look at the Intakes of this prototype


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

Black Blood said:


> Nabil Look at the Intakes of this prototype



And the rudder is also different..?


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

Shahzad834 said:


> have some one tell me the correct amount of jet aircraft of PAF...
> wd detail......



JF-17 THUNDER =16
F-16 FIGHTING FALCON=41
F-16 A/B BLOCK 15=45
MIRAGE III =121
MIRAGE 5 =60
F-7P =120
FT-7P=15
F-7PG=48
FT-7PG=9
A-5=41
FT-5=30
FT-6=19
MFI-17 MUSHAQ=145
K-8 Karakorum=28
FALCO UAV=25


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

Shahzad834 said:


> what about the navy when will navy join high mark 2010



HMMMM........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzad834

have you any news about navy exercise.....?


----------



## Shahzad834

where are guyz......

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------

any new thing from the high mark 2010 .......?


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

Hey guyz r there fighters in ISLAMABAD tell me did u guyz saw them...?


----------



## Super Hornet

PAF IS WAS THE BEST AND NOW WITH THE LATEST BLOCK 52 F-16s ITS GONNA GET EVEN BETTER PAKSITAN ZINDABAD PAKISTAN AIR FORCE PAINDABAD


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arsalan shafique

MiRAgES WeRE CiRcLiNG OVeR JINNAH TErMiNAL at 11 pm !!!
I think Now they r practicing in night timings!!
as i heard there buzzes yesterday too!!
& ALso HEaRD ToDAy WhILE Giving board paper..................................


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## umair86

Beautiful...............


----------



## S.U.R.B.

*PAF stands ready to defend Pakistan: Air Chief*
Wednesday, 28 Apr, 2010 11:28 pm

KARACHI : The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) today stands ready to defend aerial frontiers of Pakistan.

This was stated by the Air Chief Marshal Rao Qamar Suleman, Chief of the Air Staff, Pakistan Air Force, in his annual address to the members of Air War College, Faisal.

An ISPR (PAF) press release here on Wednesday said that the Air Chief gave an assessment of current security environment of the country and spelled out his vision for PAF.

The Chief of the Air Staff also elaborated PAF's developmental plans and stated that `Induction of state-of-the-art weapon systems are on track'.

He assured that the existing systems are also in fully operational state and are ready to undertake any operations, as demonstrated in Exercise High Mark-2010 recently.

CAS appreciated the unprecedented coordination between PAF and Pak Army and stated that `It has benefitted both the services. PAF and Pak Army are holding joint exercises *High Mark-2010* and *Azme-Nau III*, which will further cement the ties between them'.

He reiterated his resolve that as a professionally focused force, PAF will continue to play its vital role for the national security and endeavor to live in peace with honour.

PAF Air War College is the premier institution of Pakistan Air Force, where senior officers of the Pakistan Air Force, sister services and friendly countries are prepared for assumption of key command and staff appointments, especially in the employment of air power.

http://www.aaj.tv/news/National/162115_3detail.html:pakistan:


----------



## Super Hornet

THIS PIC IS PHOTOSHOPPED.CAUSE NO TAIL NOSE OR BACK no OF MIRAGE AND THERE IS NO TAIL no OF IL-78 AND AIRCRAFTS DO NOT USE NAV LIGHTS DURING DAY LIKE THE IL-78 IS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

Pakistan gets two P-3 surveillance aircraft cool man now our navy has these crafts too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle

Super Hornet said:


> THIS PIC IS PHOTOSHOPPED.CAUSE NO TAIL NOSE OR BACK no OF MIRAGE AND THERE IS NO TAIL no OF IL-78 AND AIRCRAFTS DO NOT USE NAV LIGHTS DURING DAY LIKE THE IL-78 IS.



Yes it is FAKE...

---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------

WHERE ARE YOU GUYZ....?


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## air marshal

*Azm-e-Nau*
*Professionalism Par Excellence*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nightrider_saulat

i want to see F-16s and JF-17s dropping bombs


----------



## air marshal

*Azm-e-Musalsal!*
May 13, 2010

BY Air Cdre Khalid Iqbal (R)

Pakistan Army concluded its Exercise Azm-e-Nau-III with the tempo transcending into a commitment for pursuing Azm-e-Musalsal (perennial resolve) to defend the motherland against all odds. It was a multi-stage joint services activity involving Pakistan Air Force as well. Prior to this exercise PAF had just finished its very elaborate five yearly exercise, High Mark 2010, having participatory role by our army and navy. Presently Pak Army and the PAF are conjointly conducting COIN operations in various parts of the country. In this context, service level and joint exercises by these two components of national security were indeed events of their own class and kind. Conduct of such manoeuvres in the eastern theatre indicates sound understanding by our armed forces in the context of the sourcre of existential threat.

Peculiar circumstances facing the country over the last about eight years or so warranted a fresh field level look at the threat matrix and viability of our response. The process that began in 2008 with Azm-e-Nau I have now been carried out to its logical operational conclusion. Pakistans armed forces as indeed the entire security apparatus has never been as overstretched as it is now. We are facing a two fronts plus quandary, which calls for corresponding state of readiness. Armed forces of Pakistan have pursued their operations against extremist elements with remarkable tenacity. A protracted commitment of troops on such operations always has telling effects on their capacity to fight a conventional interstate war for which we have had two close calls from over eastern neighbour since 9/11. It is indeed a difficult preposition to handle. But choices are limited.

To cater for such situations, Pakistan has no option but to maintain dual capability for handling both threats simultaneously. Azm-e-Nau III was a practical demonstration of this capability as well as a reassessment of the capacity. While a major chunk of our land forces is enduring combat environment on the western front, the remaining formations went through a revealing saga of a professional refresher. Conducting such an event with subdued strength and marginal resources is always taxing, yet revealing and thus useful.

It is interesting to contrast the determination of our armed forces with Indian approach. Recently, Indian army and air chiefs had expressed strong reservations with respect to employment of their forces against Naxalites. Controversy rose in the wake of unfortunate incident when Naxalites killed 272 security personnel of Indian civil armed forces. When pressured for action, the two Indian chiefs argued that their forces are overstretched and cannot take further counterinsurgency tasking. Likelihood of protracted fixation of a large chunk of forces in COIN role was cited as another reason. Keeping in view the huge size of Indian armed forces, both these argument were indeed evasive tactics. 

Nevertheless, the backup professional reason was sound and needs attention. It was stated that fighting counterinsurgency battles needs a different type of organization, equipment and training of personnel, and that any component of the armed forces committed for COIN operations for a protracted time loses its potential to fight a typical conventional inter-state war. Fighting COIN needs reorganization of armed forces into small fighting sub-units having swift mobility. Such troops need to carry infantry biased weapons and associated gear. Weapons for COIN are to be of low yield and high precision to minimise collateral damage. Furthermore troops have to be indoctrinated for resisting provocation and for keep their tactical and operational level plans in sync with ongoing political process.

On the other hand fighting conventional interstate wars need bigger and complex military formations required to employ a different assortment of arm and munitions. During these wars, focus is on concentration of force at right time and place to cause crippling damage to the adversary. Certainly these two strategies are a paradigm apart.

It is interesting to observe that Israeli armed forces are used to countering insurgents as a matter of routine. Due to this extended exposure, the bias of Israeli forces inadvertently shifted towards COIN configuration. Hence, once they had to face Lebanon in a conventional war, a few years back, Israeli nation was quite embarrassed. Indian defence analysts are pursuing the suggestion that there is a need for raising a suitable civil armed force to handle internal law and order situations including Naxalite class of uprising. Keeping in view the limited capability and capacities of the civil armed forces of Pakistan and the present threat profile emanating from extremists, armed forces of Pakistan are in for a long haul in the context of ongoing broad spectrum COIN operations. Nevertheless there is a need to make concerted effort to retain our capability to handle COIN as well as conventional inter-state wars. Also, at national level, we need to workout a timeframe for offloading COIN responsibility to a properly raised and developed civil armed force.

Keeping aside detractors pint of view, there is no denying the fact that our existential threat originates from the east. Fighting of extremists is a transient phenomenon. Need of this fight would diminish as the contributory causes pushing the people toward extremism are prudently handled as a part of well thought out national strategy. Moreover, effort must be kept on to minimize the effects of regional and extra regional factors which are giving a sustaining boost to these contributory factors.

Hence, while exercise Azm-e-Nau III concludes, there is a need to carry forth the concept of handling dual faceted threat simultaneously. It would not be appropriate to bifurcate the formations role wise; it would however be feasible to train in dual role and retain role currency trough tenure rotations.

In the overall context, this elaborate exercise has radiated the message that armed forces of Pakistan are neither task evaders nor risk shy. Handling of COIN operations has certainly enhanced the image of our armed forces amongst the people of Pakistan as well as amongst the comity of nations. Nevertheless, caution is due; temptations and pressures leading towards mission keep must continue to be resisted.

Azm-e-Musalsal!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## razgriz19

ice_man said:


> no pictures of JF-17s firing guided munition......kind of worrying....



so far i think they haven't even tested guided munitions from thunder. and im not even sure if jf carry a targeting pod or not....


----------



## razgriz19

Karakoram8 Eagle said:


> And the rudder is also different..?



its prototype 03!
cant u guyz read!?
prototype 04 is the production one with DSI intakes and other things..


----------



## razgriz19

Mani2020 said:


> An excellent demo must watch
> 
> YouTube - Pakistan Army Biggest Field Exercise "Azm-e-Nau" - 3 ( Promo)



lol cant they use some other music?
they used this one when thunder rolled out from kamra and many times before...
BTW the good part from this music is at the beginning!(its not in the vid)


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syed TALHA SHAH




----------



## Shahzad834

old memories


----------

